# فيـس و تـويت و عجويـة



## حبة خردل (3 فبراير 2012)

*أحببت ان اجعل سجمنت مستقل بذاته لنقل كل مايدور عن
الاخبار العامة العالمية والمحلية نقلاً عن فيس بوك وتويتر والمواقع الأُخري ،
أضافة للتدوينات الشخصية ،
وكل من لديه أي اشياء يحتفظ بها في ذاكرته​*


----------



## حبة خردل (3 فبراير 2012)

*#1


واحد مصاحب على علوكة و أشرف كوخا عايزنى أطلع ايه طيار !!





*


----------



## حبة خردل (3 فبراير 2012)

*#2


اعرف عدوك : الشرطة (فوق العربية و وراها), الجيش (على يمين الصورة) , البلطجية (متشعلق فى العربية)!




*


----------



## حبة خردل (3 فبراير 2012)

*#3


هل ذهبت الي شارع محمد محمود !! هل تعلم حجم الكتل الخرسانية التي كانت تسدة !! وضعها الجيش بأوناشة وازاحها الثوار بايديهم !! إنه الغــضــب*


----------



## حبة خردل (3 فبراير 2012)

*#4

تعريف الفترة الانتقالية في مصر ... هي الفترة التي ينتقل فيها أكبر عدد من المواطنين إلي الرفيق الاعلي
*


----------



## حبة خردل (3 فبراير 2012)

*اعتراف احد البلطجية المحتجز من اهالى بورسعيد باسماء المحرضين 

[YOUTUBE]zWFBfVO9GJo[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## حبة خردل (3 فبراير 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2012)

*سأدخل كقارئ ..... ممكن ؟؟*


----------



## حبة خردل (3 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سأدخل كقارئ ..... ممكن ؟؟*



*أبي انت تُشرّف أي مكان تتواجد به*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2012)

حبة خردل قال:


> *أبي انت تُشرّف أي مكان تتواجد به*



*فكرة الموضوع حلوة .... لكنى لا أجيد التويتر ....

ربنا يبارك عمرك ويفرح قلبك*


----------



## حبة خردل (4 فبراير 2012)

*بلال فضل : إلى المدعو خالد عبد الله: لما شهداء الألتراس يقابلوا ربنا هيقولوا له إتقتلنا غدر وسبنا في الدنيا ناس واطية ماتحترمش قدسية الموت والأعراض*


----------



## حبة خردل (4 فبراير 2012)

*
عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل:
▼
لجنة تقصى الحقائق فى أحداث مذبحة بورسعيد تفجر مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل بعد نجاحها فى الحصول على تسجيل فيديو يظهر بوضوح أن الهدف الثالث للمصرى جاء من تسلل واضح*


----------



## حبة خردل (5 فبراير 2012)

*
المشير راح مدرسه ابتدائى يتفقد سير العملية التعليميه

و قال للطلبة لو حد عاوز يسأل في أي حاجة يتفضل ... ولد رفع ايده

المشير: اسمك ايه ؟
...
الولد: رامى

المشير : ايه سؤالك يا رامى ؟

رامى : انا عندى اربع اسأله

1 - ليه انت بقالك سنة مع انك قلت ست شهور فترة إنتقاليه ؟

2 - مين اللي دهس شهداء ماسبيرو ؟

3 - ليه لسه فيه محاكمات عسكريه ؟

4 - ليه مصر حالتها الاقتصاديه زفت و انت مبتعملش حاجه ؟

ساعتها بالظبط رن جرس الفسحه وبعد الفسحه رجع المشير وقال احنا كنا فين بقى؟

مين عنده سؤال ؟

ولد صغير تانى رفع ايده فالمشير سأله اسمك ايه ؟

قاله تامر

فقاله سؤالك ايه يا تامر ؟

تامر : انا عندى 6 اساله

1 - ليه انت بقالك سنة مع انك قلت ست شهور فترة إنتقاليه ؟

2 - مين اللي دهس شهداء ماسبيرو ؟

3 - ليه لسه فيه محاكمات عسكريه ؟

4 - ليه مصر حالتها الاقتصاديه زفت و انت مبتعملش حاجه ؟

5 - ليه جرس الفسحه رن ربع ساعه بدرى ؟

6- فين رامي ؟؟
*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

*يُنقل للعام بما أنه لا يحتوى على ماده خبريه
*


----------



## حبة خردل (5 فبراير 2012)

*
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩ ﻑ ﺑﻄﻦ ﺃﻣﻪ ﻋﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺳﻊ ﻣﻦ
ﺷﻬﻮﺭ
ﻗـﺎﻟــﺘــﻠـﻪ ﺍﻭﻋــﻰ
ﺗــﻨــﺰﻝ ..ﻳﺎﺑــﻨـﻲ ﺍﻟـﺒــﻠـﺪ ﺑﺘﺜﻮﺭ
... ...
ﻭ ﺍﻧـــﺎ ﺑــﻮﻋــﺪﻙ..ﻫـﺒـﻗـﻰ
ﺃﻭﻟــﺪﻙ ,,ﻟـﻤـﺎ ﺍﻟــﺮﻳـﺲ ﻳـﻐـﻮﺭ
... ... ...
 ﺃﻧﺰِﻝ ﻳﺎ ﺃﻣﺎﺍ -؟
ﻳﺎﺑــﻨــﻲ ﺍﺳـﺘـﻨﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺲ ﻏﺎﺭ
ﺑـــــــﺲ ﻣـــــﺎﻓـﻴﺶ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ
ﻋﻠﺸﺎﻥ ﺗﻠﻘﻰ ﺭﻏﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺶ
! ﺍُﺻﺒُـﺮ ﺳﺖ ﺷﻬﻮﺭ ﻋﺎﻟﺠﻴﺶ
ﺍﻧﺰﻝ ﻳﺎ ﺃﻣﺎﺍ -؟
ﻳﺎ ﺑﻨﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻨﻰ ﻣﺎﺗﺴﺘﻌﺠﻠﺶ -!!
ﺍﻧﺎ ﻋﺎﻳﺰﺍﻙ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻣﺎﺗﻨﺰﻟﺶ؟!
ﺳﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﺷﻐﺎﻝ ﺑﻤﺰﺍﺝ
ﻭ ﺧﻼﺹ ﺑﻴﺤﺎﻛﻤﻮﺍ ﺍﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﻠﻮﻉ
ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺍﺗﻄﻤﻦ ﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ
ﻭ ﺑﻜﺮﺓ ﺟﻤﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻄﻬﻴﺮ
ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﺍِﻧﺰﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺧﻴﺮ !
[ : ﻫﺎﺍﺍ.. ﺍﻧﺰﻝ ﻳﺎ ﺃﻣﺎﺍ - ؟
ﻻ ﺍﺳﺘﻨﻲ ﻛﻤﺎﻥ ﻣﻌﻠﺶ-
ﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻳﻮﻣﻬﺎ ﻣﺎﻧﺰﻟﺘﺶ
ﻳﺎ ﺃﻣﺎ ﺍﺯﺍﻱ ؟ ﺩﻩ ﺃﻧﺎ ﻟﺴﺔ ﺷﺎﻳﻒ ﻑ
ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ-
! ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺮﻳﺮ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻛﺬﺍ ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ...
ﻣﺎ ﺗﺒﻘﺎﺵ ﺧﺎﻳﺐ ﺯﻱ ﺍﺑﻮﻙ -
! ﺩﻭﻝ ﻓﻮﺗﻮﺷﻮﺏ .. ﺍﺯﺍﻱ ﺧﺪﻋﻮﻙ
O: ﺍﻧﺰﻝ ﻳﺎ ﺃﻣﺎﺍ -؟؟
ﺍﺳﻜُﺖ ﻳﺎﺑﻨﻲ -
ﺷﻔﺖ ﺍﺑﻮﻙ ﺭﺍﺡ ﻳﺸﺘﺮﻱ ﻓﻮﻝ
ﺭﺍﺣﻮﺍ ﻣﺴﻜﻮﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻓﻠﻮﻝ ,,,
ﻳﺎ ﺃﻣﺎ ﺍﺯﺍﻱ ؟؟؟ ﻣﻨﻐﻴﺮ ﻗﻀﻴﺔ -؟؟
ﻷ ﺑﻤﺤﺎﻛﻤﺔ ﻋﺴﻜﺮﻳﺔ -
S: ﻃﺐ ﺃﻧﺰِﻝ ﻳﺎ ﺃﻣﺎﺍ -؟؟
ﺷﻔﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﺩﺛﺔ ﻧﺎﺣﻴﺔ ﺑﻴﺘﻨﺎ -
ﻛﻨﻴﺴﺔ ﺍﺗﻀﺮﺑﺖ ﻓﺤﺼﻞ ﻓﺘﻨﺔ
ﺍﺯﺍﻱ ﻳﺎ ﺃﻣﺎ !! ﻭ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﻓﻴﻦ؟؟-
ﺃﻣﻤﺎ ﺻﺤﻴﺢ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﻣﺴﺎﻃﻴﻞ
ﻳﺎ ﺑﻨﻲ ﺑﺲ ﻣﺎﺗﻈﻠﻤﻬﻮﺵ-
!ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﺗﻨﻴﻦ ﺑﻠﻴﻞ
ﺃﻧﺎﺍ ﻧﺎﺍﺍﺍﺯﻝ ﻳﺎ ﺃﻣﺎﺍ -
ﻣﺶ ﻋﺎﺭﻓﺔ ﻟﻴﻪ ﻣﺴﺘﻌﺠﻞ ﺍﻧﺖَ-
ﻓﺎﻛﺮ ﺍﻧﻚ ﺃﺟﺪﻉ ﻡ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ !؟
ﺍُﺻﺒُﺮ ﺷﻬﺮ ﺍﺗﻨﻴﻦ ﺏ ﻛﺘﻴﺮﻩ
ﻭ ﺍِﻧﺰﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺴﻠﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺴُﻠﻄﺔ
ﻷﻩ ﺧﻼﺹ ﻳﺎ ﺃﻣﺎ ﻭ ﻻﻳﻬﻤِﻚ-
ﺧﺪﺕ ﺧﻼﺹ ﻋﺎﻟﻘﻌﺪﺓ ﻑ ﺑﻄﻨِﻚ..
ﺑﺲ ﻓﺤﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻧﻲ ﺯﻫِﻘﺖ
ﻭ ﺻﻠﻠﻲ ﻋﻨﺪﻱ ﻛﺎﺑﻞ ﺍﻟِﻨﺖ
ﻭ ﻟﻮ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﻞ ﻫﻴﻌﻤﻞ ﺯﻧﻘﺔ
ﺣﻄﻲ ﺑﺪﺍﻟﻪ ﻭﺍﻱ ﻓﺎﻱ ﻣﺶ ﻓﺎﺭﻗﺔ
ﻭ ﺑﻼﻱ ﺳﺘﺎﻳﺸﻦ ﻭ ﺩﺭﺍﻉ ﻣﺎﻟﺘﻲ
ﻧﻠﻌﺐ ﺃﻧﺎ ﻭ ﺃﺧﻮﻳﺎ ﻳﺎ ﻣﺎﻣﺘﻲ
ﺁﻩ ﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﻖ ﺍﺧﻮﻙ ﻋﺎﻣﻞ ﺍﻳﻪ -؟
ﺳﻠﻤﻠﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﺓ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ
:ﺍﺧﻮﻳﻪ ﻛﻮﻳﺲ ﺍﻫﻮ ﺑﻴﻘﻮﻟﻠﻚ -
ﻣﺎﺗﻨﺴﻴﺶ ﺗﺒﻌﺘﻲ ﻟﻴﻪ ﺑﻼﻟﻴﻦ..
..ﺑﻜﺮﻩ ﻫﻴﺘﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻼﺗﻴﻦ
,,,
: ﻭ ﺑﻴﺴﺄﻝ
ﻳﻨﺰِﻝ ﻳﺎ ﺃﻣﺎ؟؟
*


----------



## MAJI (5 فبراير 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا 
تسلم علفكرة


----------



## magedrn (5 فبراير 2012)

متابع يمكن نلاقى جديد بس كقارئ فقط
تسلم ايدك على الموضوع


----------



## حبة خردل (5 فبراير 2012)

*يادي الذل و يادي العار.. تامر غنا في عزاء ثوار!!! فيديو فضيحة تامر حسني في نيو جيرسي على يد ثوار مصر*

[YOUTUBE]7JASernHdmk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## حبة خردل (5 فبراير 2012)

*قائمة الاسعار*


----------



## حبة خردل (7 فبراير 2012)

*
عاجل : د.محمد سعد الكتاتنى ينضم رسمياً لنيابة أمن الدولة ويحيل النائب محمد ابو حامد للجنة القيم بتهمة ايهام الرأى العام بإطلاق الشرطة الخرطوش على المتظاهرين
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فعلا كلنا تم ايهامنا بأن الشرطة بتطلق خرطوش حتى المصابين.
*


----------



## حبة خردل (7 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]m0-fJ9IpcnY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]IdYzyHKX52c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## حبة خردل (8 فبراير 2012)

*عاااااااااااااجل جداً

[YOUTUBE]sTkl2A-Wkls[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## حبة خردل (8 فبراير 2012)

*قريبا فى مجلس الشعب )))))))))
رمضان 2012







علي فكرة دا مش فوتوشوب*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2012)

حبة خردل قال:


> *قريبا فى مجلس الشعب )))))))))
> رمضان 2012
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههه تحفه الصوره  يا قمررر*


----------



## حبة خردل (9 فبراير 2012)

*كتاتنى ..كتاتنى ..مع المفتش كتاتنـ ـىـى





*​


----------



## حبة خردل (9 فبراير 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (9 فبراير 2012)

*مبلغ الخمسة جنية ياتري كان ممكن تعمل بيه اية زمان وياتري ممكن تعمل بيه اية دلوقتي*


----------



## حبة خردل (9 فبراير 2012)

*
 ده عملا بمقولة
ان لم تتبهرهم بذكائك
فاتحفهم بغبائهم





وعلي رأي صبحي متأمــــر واهـ بـ ـل
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (10 فبراير 2012)

*حينما تلتقي بانسان وتدور براسك أسئلة مثل: هل هو مسيحي أم مسلم ؟ سني أو شيعي ؟ اعلم انك عار على الانسانية، ونقطة سوداء في ثوب البشرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2012)

*مركز النديم :: نتيجه القبض العشوائى فى احداث الداخلية تم القبض على مجند جيش محمد عيد محمد ومجند امن مركزى عبد الرحمن سعداوى:yahoo:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2012)

*عني لما يكون "نقيب الأطباء" مصاب بخرطوش.
ومراسل التلفزيون الرسمي مصاب بخرطوش.
ومجلس الشعب مش لاقي دليل !!!
يبقى مين اللي بيضرب ترامادول ؟!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2012)

*عينان لا يمسهما الخرطوش
عين بكت من خشية الطربوش
وعين باتت تحرس وزارة الملطوش*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2012)

*لجنة تقصى الحقائق تكتشف ان الجول التالت للمصرى طلع أوفسايد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2012)

*بيصرفوا لأهل الشهيد 30 ألف و يصرفوا 3 مليون علي مستشفي السجن عشان تبقي 7 نجــوم .. و يطلع خيرت الشـــاطر يقول لأمريكا إقتصاد مصر بيقع و لازم تدعمونا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2012)

*عفوا، ليس من حق جيل من (خاف سلم) ان ينتقد أو يحاسب جيل (أموت اموت وبلدى تعيش) !!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2012)

*
انا اعلم مجهوداتك العظيمه تجاه الوطن .. لكن احنا عندنا اولويات دلوقتى
مش كل حاجه خط غاز .. ياريت تغير ... عندك سجن طره والوزراء كلهم هناك ياريت تفجرهم ... عندك المخلوع فجر السويت اللى قاعد فيه ونرتاح كلنا ^_^

وربنا يوفقك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2012)

*تصدقوا أننا زعلنا أن عدد شهداء مذبحة بورسعيد 73 شهيد ... طيب لو عرفنا أن عدد الشهداء الحقيقى 179 شهيد .. هنعمل إية إبحثوا عن المفقودين تعرفوا الحقيقة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2012)

*خالد عبد الله: أنتم حتقابلوا ربنــا إزاي؟ لمــا يسألكم حتقولوا كنــا في ماتش ... بيجيبوا فلوس منين يروحوا بيهــا الماتشات؟ أهاليهم بتشتغل ايه؟

بلال فضل: إلى المدعو خالد عبد الله, لما شهداء الألتراس يقابلوا ربنا ... هيقولوا له إتقتلنا غدر ... وسبنا في الدنيا ناس واطية ماتحترمش قدسية الموت والأعراض*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2012)

*بريجاس لاعب نادي برشلونة: أنا حزين جداً ومتأثر بشدة لما حدث في مصر

بتحصل في كل حته في العالم زي ماسبيرو ومجلس الوزراء ومحمد محمود ..... انت اهبل يا فابريجاس؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2012)

*عايز تعرف اخبار امبارح افتح التلفزيون المصرى
عايز تعرف اخبار انهارده افتح الجزيره
عايز تعرف اخبار بكره افتح سى بى سى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2012)

*اللواء زكريا حسين احد مقاتلي حرب اكتوبر للتلفيزيون المصري : عدد شهداء معركة العبور التي تحدث العالم بأجمعه عنها كان 64 شهيد وعدد شهداء ماتش كورة في بورسعيد 74 شهيد .. و يطلع المشير يقوللك عادي دي أحداث بتحصل في أي بلد في العالم ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2012)

*الإخوان المتأسلمون..
للدين مستغلون..
هم دائما لا يفعلون..
يستنكرون ويشجبون..
للمرشد طائعون..
لشبابنا مكردنون..
للصفقات عاقدون..
لدماء الشهداء بائعون*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2012)

*هو ليه الإخوان بيحطوا نفسهم كمنافس للتحرير وبيقولوا أن التحرير مش هو الأغلبية وإن هما اللى أخذوا ثقة الأغلبية ؟؟؟ هو ميدان التحرير كان مرشح نفسه فى البرلمان وخسر ولا إيه ؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2012)

*مدهش أن الامن المصري تمكن من تحرير السائحين الامريكيين بسرعة الصاروخ وكفاءة يحسد عليها ببقعة نائية بالصحراء في حين استحال عليه تأمين مباراة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2012)

*من صفحة حركة 6 ابريل
صلاة الغائب عبارة عن أربع تكبيرات دون سجود أو ركوع .... وهي صلاة سر وليس جهر.. أنا مسيحي وقد حفظت الصلاة .... والفضل يرجع للمجلس العسكري ..... جعلها الله في ميزان حسناته | جون فرج*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2012)

*اطمئنوا النائب العام هيحقق في موضوع قتل الالتراس زي ما حقق في عبارة السلام ... والقديسين ..... والعمرانية ... وماسبيرو .... ومسرح بني سويف .... وشهداء25 ....ومحمد محمود .... ومجلس الوزراء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2012)

*بيضربوا غاز مسيل للدموع .. على شعب بيعيط من سنين!!


المصدر: http://www.facebook.com/thetruth331?sk=wall

*


----------



## حبة خردل (12 فبراير 2012)

*












يكفي ان آخر مرة وقــف جلال عامر علي قـدمـيـه كان في مظاهرة تطالب بسقوط حكم العسكر 

عندما يموت صانع الابتسامة حزناً ... فاعلم أن الأمر قد تخطي كل مشاعر البشر...

​*


----------



## حبة خردل (12 فبراير 2012)

*





جلال عامر لم يمت .. بل فقط ذهب ليرسم البسمة على شفاه الشهداء بعد أن فشلنا فى ذلك 

أخيـــــــــــرا ً سيضحــــــــك الشهـــــــــــداء*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2012)

*موضوه جميل جدا يا دكتوره 
بس ناقص 
كل اللي فيه فيس وتويت 
ومشوفناش خالص عجويه 
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (12 فبراير 2012)

*بقلم جلال عامر
منتقاة بواسطة حبة خردل


*فى الأعياد يلبس الأطفال الطراطير و يتركوها لنا بقية العام

*إذا انقطعت المياه عنك وأنت تستحم فقد تخرج على السلم بالصابون وتصرخ لتنادى على الجار لكن لا يمكن أن تنادى على إثيوبيا

*عاشت مصر رغم كل المحن تقطف الزهور وترفع أغصان الزيتون وتبتسم.. فابتسم من فضلك قبل أن تصبح الابتسامة جريمة هتك عرض

*بعد 25 يناير:أرفع راسك فوق..انت مصري...ودلوقتي:أرفع راسك فوق..شفت العصفورة

*اذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياه فلابد ان يهاجر فورا

*مصر طول عمرها «ولاّدة» ثم جعلوها تبيض وفى الفترة القادمة سوف تتكاثر

*اعلم أن المنافقين فى الآخرة فى الدرك الأسفل من النار، لكنهم فى الدنيا فى الصفحات الأولى من الصحف

*عظمة مصر أنها تضع بين أيام الأسبوع السبعة ست أوراق كربون، فتخرج الأيام متشابهة

*ترقد الطيور على بيضها ليفقس ويرقد الحكام على شعوبهم لتفطس

*المشكلة ليست فى أنه لا يوجد حل ولكن المشكلة أنه لا أحد يريد الحل

*قامت الثورة ضد "محمد حسنى" لكنها أطاحت بـ "محمد البرادعى" 

*ثقتي في إن المجلس العسكري هيسلم السُلطة في أقرب وقت .. هي نفس ثقتي و أنا صغير في أبويا لما كان بيقوللي هات العيدية أحوشهالك

*لا تبحث عن النكد ... اطمئن هو يعرف عنوانك

*تأملت حتى أفهم، وعندما فهمت بكيت دون قنابل مسيلة للدموع

*فى يناير 1977 هتفنا لـ«اللحمة بدون عيش»، وفى يناير 2012، هتفنا لـ«العيش بدون لحمة»

*غياب الامن يصنع الفوضى و غياب العدل يصنع الثورة

*الحكومة بتشترى القماش وترزية القوانين فى المجلس بتفصله .. والشعب هو اللى "بـيــلــبـــــــس". 

*قول «إسحاق نيوتن»: إن لكل فعل، رد فعل ونحن نعاتب «رد الفعل» ولا نحاسب «الفعل»

*قالوا للمصرى سمعنا صوتك … فغنى “ألحقونى”!

*سؤال: لماذا يتحدث هؤلاء عن حيض المرأة أكثر مما يتحدث أطباء النسا؟ ولماذا عن ملابس المرأة أكثر مما يتحدث مصممو الأزياء؟ الإجابة عند علماء النفس.

*بعد انسحاب المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة د.البرادعي اصبح بقية المرشحين المحتملين للرئاسة غير محتملين

*البعض يعتقد أن ما حدث ليس «ثورة شعبية» ولكن مجرد «بث تجريبى» لذلك فإن ما نراه ليس هدم نظام قديم

*كثيرا ما هتفت علناً «تحيا مصر... تحيا مصر» ثم أكملت في سري «علي المعونات>>

*أنا مع الحكومة فى عدم رفع العلاوةلأن رفع العلاوة سوف يؤدى إلى تركيز الثروة فى أيدى الفقراء وممكن ينحرفوا ويشربوا عصير مانجة

*سوف نعبر هذه المحنة عندما تصبح مدرجات الجامعة أهم من مدرجات الكرة و معامل البحث العلمي أهم من البحث الجنائي

*نريد عقداً اجتماعياً جديداً نمارس فيه السياسة فى الجامعات وليس فى الجوامع وفى المدارس وليس فى الكنائس، فبيوت الله تعلو على مقار الأحزاب

*نريد ان يختارالناخب مرشحه على أساس «حجم الكفاءة» وليس على أساس «وزن اللحمة»

*السيد عمرو موسى يأسف لانسحاب «البرادعى» ويأسف لضرب غزة ويأسف لغزو العراق وهو رجل دمث الخلق يأسف بسرعة للأحداث التى تقع

*الحاكم فى العالم الثالث مثل شعر الرأس كل ما تحلقه يطلع لك تانى ويجدد نفسه بنفسه

*حاولوا أن تطفئوا حرائق الجهل ثم تضيئوا أنوار العلم… هذا هو الداء والدواء

*في ناس في مصر عايشه كويس .. وفي ناس كويس انها عايشه

*الثورة هتنجح بس مش هتجيب مجموع

*مجتمع لا يهمه الجائع إلا إذا كان ناخباً ولا يهمه العارى إلا إذا كانت امرأة

*ليست مهمة الكاتب أن يقوم الصبح يغسل وشه ويهاجم الحكومة فهذا قد يبعث على الملل لذلك على الكاتب الذكى من باب التغيير أن يقوم الصبح ولايغسل وشه
*


رحل أفضل من يكتب المائة وأربعون حرفاً على تويتر ،توقف القلب الجميل الذي لم يتحمل رؤية مصريين يتقاتلون... لا أعلم كيف تنبض قلوب القتلة! سيذكر التاريخ ان هناك رجلا مات على إثر نوبة قلبية أصابته فى مظاهرة هتف فيها بإسم مصر ولم يتمارض على فراش الذل!!.رحل جلال الجسد..ليبقى قلوبنا عامر.... رحل الساخر وبقيت المسخرة









 ..... جلال عامر​[/B][/B]


----------



## geegoo (12 فبراير 2012)

*بعد  مشاهدة تصفيق النواب في جلسات الداخلية الشريفة و الترامادول السحري ، و  ال200جنية و البرادعي الخاين ،، عرفت ليه المجلس العسكري كان بيأمن  الانتخابات ..!!*


----------



## geegoo (12 فبراير 2012)

*الى الراحل جلال عامر .. كلمة فى أذنك قبل الرحيل .. نرجوك جميعا .... لا تخبر الشهداء أننا عاجزون ... بل أخبرهم أننا قادمون "
 د.حازم عبد العظيم*


----------



## geegoo (12 فبراير 2012)

*ياريت كل فاسد يشوف لما جلال عامر مات مصر كلها حزينه ازاى!!!!!!

 على الزهيرى*


----------



## geegoo (12 فبراير 2012)

*حذار فبعض الثورات تزرعها «شوارب» وتحصدها «ذقون».. (جلال عامر- 6-2-2011)*


----------



## حبة خردل (13 فبراير 2012)

*جلال عامر لم يمت؛ بل ذهب ليدخل البهجة علي قلوب شهدائنا الذين نسيناهم فتذكرهم هو . . . *


----------



## oesi no (13 فبراير 2012)




----------



## oesi no (13 فبراير 2012)

ما احلى الثورة 
فى اليونان


----------



## حبة خردل (13 فبراير 2012)

على اليونان رايحين...ثوار بالملايين 
لازم كمصريين نساند اليونانيين الشرفاء...
يا نجيب حقهم...يا نتصور جنبهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6nqcE0dVGt4[/YOUTUBE]​


[YOUTUBE]jUEl_0SAkkg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## حبة خردل (14 فبراير 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (16 فبراير 2012)

*ليبيا استردت 100 مليار دولار من فلوسها في الخارج في شهرين

تونس استردت 60 مليار دولار من فلوسها في سنة

مصر استردت (.....) فى سنة دة بالاضافة لبراءة المتهمين وحبس الثوار المدنيين واعتقال حرية الرأى وتحقيق الغباوة الاجتماعية وحجز مناطق سكنية اكثر بالقبور والشعور بالامن اكبر وكل هذا برعاية المجلس الاعلى لل.........؟
​*


----------



## حبة خردل (16 فبراير 2012)

*مجلسنا الموقر .. وافق المجلس*


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

حبة خردل قال:


>


ويتنى عندى اهم بمليون مرة من جلال عامر


----------



## حبة خردل (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ويتنى عندى اهم بمليون مرة من جلال عامر



ودة من اية ؟؟


----------



## حبة خردل (16 فبراير 2012)

*باسم يوسف تعليقا علي موقعة العامرية






يحكى ان سيدة قبطية تدعى فرتونة كان بيتها ملاصق لمسجد ، وطلب منها والى مصر عمرو بن العاص ان يعطى لها مسكنا بديلا ليتم توسعة المسجد فرفضت ،
فأمر بهدم المسكن وتوسعة المسجد بعد أن منحها بديلا له ، غضبت السيدة القبطية الطاعنة فى السن وسافرت الى المدينة شاكية لخليفة المسلمين عمر بن الخطاب الذى على الفور استدعى عمرو بن العاص والى مصر من اجل شكوى مواطنة قبطية وعندما مثل بين يدية قال له: يا أمير المؤمنين قد إستبدلت مسكنها بمسكن آخر لتوسعة المسجد،
فقال له عمر.... وهل وافقت؟ وعندما اجابه نافيا ، أمر عمر بن الخطاب ان يهدم المسجد ويعيد للسيدة الطاعنة القبطية مسكنها بعد بناءه من بيت مال المسلمين ........
أين انتم يا من تطلقون على انفسكم السلفيون او اسلاميون من السلف الصالح حين أجبرتم عائلات على ترك منازلها .​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ويتنى عندى اهم بمليون مرة من جلال عامر



*طبعا انت حر ..... لكنه أمر أحزننى أن أجد مصريا يقول ذلك*


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

*صابر علي الدنيا دي ما اعرفش ليه
 ايه اللي خدته منها وادتها ايه
 لا كل شيء انا نفسي فيه بأعمله
 ولا كل شيء انا باعمله نفسي فيه*


----------



## حبة خردل (16 فبراير 2012)

*





الشركة الوحيده المصرية طارت لشركة فرنسية . 

الان الشركات : هي انجليزية ، فرنسية ، واماراتية . 

محاربة الشركة المصرية الوحيدة عن طريق العامة الذين يعتقدون انهم ينصفون الاسلام . فبدلا من مساعدة الاقتصاد الوطني ، قرروا المقاطعة ، فهرب . 

والان هم يدعمون الاقتصاد الفرنسي ، والانجليزي والاماراتي . 

عجبا لامة ضحكت جهلها الامم .*


----------



## حبة خردل (16 فبراير 2012)

كلمات واقعية.......



واحد بيفكر برة الصندوق ..
___________________________

علمونا وإحنا صغيرين - ولاد وبنات - في البيت والمدرسة والجامع والتلفزيون، إن أول حاجة تعملها بعد التخرج هي إنك تشتغل علشان تجيب فلوس، وبالفلوس دي تحاول تجيب شقة، وتجيب تكاليف الجواز (مهر وشبكة ومصاريف خطوبة وفرح، والعفش اللي لازم يكون فيه حاجة اسمها "نيش" بنحط فيها الحاجات اللي هتشتريها بس عمرك ما هتستخدمها ... وسفرة مش علشان ناكل عليها لكن علشان ياكل عليها الضيوف ... وأوضة أطفال لسة متولدوش أساساً وهيحتاجوا 5 سنين لحد ما يبدأوا يستخدموها )

وطبعاً أول ما الشاب يتخرج يفكر في الحاجات دي على طول ... يروح يشتغل شغلانة مبيحبهاش ... علشان يجيب فلوس يشتري بيها علية كبريت بيسموها شقة يتجوز فيها وخلاص ... طبعا في المتوسط الشاب بيكون وصل 28 سنة لحد ما يكون قدر يجمع كل ده ... وبيكون وصل لقمة الإرهاق اللي بيخليه عاوز يرتاح ... وبيعتقد كدة إنه عمل إنجاز كبير ... قدر يحوش فلوس كتير يتجوز بيها ... إنجاز بقى ... وبالتالي بيفكر - في الغالب - في مراته على إنها الست اللي هتريحه من التعب اللي هو كان فيه ... يعني لما يرجع بالليل يلاقي الأكل جاهز ... ولما يصحى الصبح يلاقي الهدوم مكوية ... لإن زمان كان هو اللي بيعمل ده كله ومحدش بيسأل فيه

الشاب اللي عنده 28 سنة ده ... بيكون هو " الوغد " اللي بيخطف البنت اللي عندها 22 سنة اللي كان بيحبها واحد زميلها في الكلية ... فزميلها بقى يكتئب ... وهي تقول له: غصباً عني يا عمرو ... بس بابا مصمم والعريس جاهز
وطبعاً عمرو بيكون لسة عنده 22 سنة ومش عارف نظام جيشه إيه ولا نظام الشغل اللي هيشتغله ...
وبعد 6 سنين ... عمرو هيكون عنده 28 سنة وهيكون قدر يجهز نفسه ... ويكون دفع مقدم الشقة وجاب مصاريف الجواز والعفش اللي فيه " النيش " اللي هيحط فيه الحاجات اللي مش هيستخدمها طول عمره
ويدور عمرو على عروسة ويلاقي بنت عندها 22 سنة كانت بتحب واحد زميلها ... وهتقول له: غصباً عني يا شادي ... بس بابا مصمم والعريس جاهز ...

وبعد 6 سنين شادي يبقى عنده 28 سنة

فيه فرق بين العبودية والحرية ... العبودية إنك تبقى داير في نظام مجتمعي مش فاهم معناه وعارف إنه غلط ... بس داير برضه فيه ... عارفين صلاح جاهين لما قال:
يا طور يا مربوط أرفض تلف ... أكسر تروس ساقيتك واشتم وتف ... قال بس خطوة كمان وخطوة كمان ... يا أوصل نهاية الطريق يا البير تجف

بالضبط كدة إحنا ... دايرين في ساقية مالها معنى ومحاوطين نفسنا بعادات وتقاليد غريبة ...

يعني إيه شبكة؟!! يروح الشاب من دول لأهل العروسة ... يقولوا له: إحنا بنشتري راجل ... وبنتنا بتاخد دهب بخمستاشر ألف جنيه ... بس إحنا بنشتري راجل برضة!

السؤال بس ... إيه لازمة الشبكة؟!! ... سلو بلدنا كدة ... بس الشبكة دي هتضطر تأخر الجواز شهور لحد ما العريس يقدر يجمع تمنها ... مش مهم بس سلو بلدنا كدة ... طيب إيه لازمة النيش؟! ... سلو بلدنا كدة ... نجيبه ليه يعني؟!! ... سلو بلدنا كدة ... إيه لازمة السفرة الطويلة دي ... سلو بلدنا كدة ... بس إحنا بناكل على الأرض قدام التلفزيون .... ما إحنا عارفين ... بس سلو بلدنا كدة

أنا باكتب الكلام ده على فكرة لإن واحد صاحبي خطيبته قالت له لازم نشتري نيش ... بكام؟! ... بتلات آلاف جنيه ... طلع من جيبه ودفعهم ... بعدين سألها: هو النيش ده بتاع إيه؟!! ... قالت له: علشان نحط فيه الصيني ... قال لها: الصيني بيتحط في المطبخ؟!! ... قالت له: أيوة ... بس ده بيتحط فيه الصيني اللي مش هنستخدمه ... الواد يا عيني مفهمش حاجة ... بس بعد ما فهم حلف بالله العظيم إنه هيحط فيه هدوم ... يهديك يرضيك ... أبداً ... هنحط فيه هدوم ....
البنت قالت عليه معقد وفسخت الخطوبة 

بعد التخرج مش لازم تشتغل على طول شغلانة مبتحبهاش علشان تجيب شقة في منطقة مبتحبهاش وتدور على عروسة والسلام ... بعد التخرج فيه حاجات تانية كتير بتتعمل ... فيه إنك بتشتغل شغلانة بتحبها ... ولو ملقتهاش ... بتشتغل أي شغلانة مبتحبهاش لحد ما تلاقي شغلانة بتحبها ... وبدل مصاريف الجواز والشقة دور على دورات وكورسات تطور من مستواك وتخليك مؤهل للشغلانة اللي بتحبها ... وبعد ما تشتغلها ... فكر وقتها في الجواز

أنا اشتغلت صيدلي لسنتين ونصف ... كان المرتب بيتصرف على الكتب والدورات ... وسيبت شغل بفلوس كويسة علشان عاوز ألاقي وقت أدرس فيه إعلام ... عشت فترة ب 300 جنية في الشهر وأقل كمان علشان ألاقي وقت أعمل الشغل اللي بحبه ... وبعد سنتين ونص اختبار من ربنا ... اتفتح الطريق قدامي فجأة

وبخصوص الجواز ... السفر والانفتاح على الثقافات المختلفة خلوني أشوف إننا محاوطين نفسنا بضمانات كتير أوي ... وخلوني مقتنع إن الصح كل الصح إنك تبدأ بما تحتاج فقط ... شقة إيجار أوضة وصالة ومهر بسيط وعفش بسيط هتستخدمه مش هتتفرج عليه ... ولو ربنا أكرم بأطفال فوقتها ممكن تاخد شقة تاني أكبر شوية ... ممكن بالشكل ده تتجوز وإنت عندك 22 سنة ... ممكن عمرو يتجوز زميلته وممكن هي ترفض الشاب اللي عنده 28 سنة ... ممكن الناس اللي بتحب بعضها تتجوز بعضها ... ويبدأوا حياتهم من بدري بدل ما يتأخروا كتير

لكن تبقى المشكلة في الأهل ... الأهل اللي فاكرين إنهم كدة بيحموا بنتهم ... في حين إنهم بيعذبوها فعلاً .... وظني في بناتنا خير ... إن البنت لو مؤمنة فعلاً بالكلام ده فهتقدر تقنع أهلها ... وهي دي البنت اللي قال عليها النبي: فاظفر بذات الدين تربت يداك ... لإني لا أعتقد أن المنظرة من الدين

للعلم، اللي كاتب الكلام ده ميسور ماديا والحمد لله ... لكني أتكلم عن واقع مجتمعي كئيب ... ورغم إني لا أفكر نهائياً في الزواج ... لكني بعد وقت لا أعلمه ... لو فكرت في الزواج ... هافكر بالشكل ده ... ومتأكد وقتها إن ربنا هيبعت لي إنسانة مؤمنة بالكلام ده

ممكن تعيش عمرك كله بتدفع آقساط شقة تمليك في منطقة زحمة جداً وتفضل طول عمرك عايش في نفس المكان ومستحمل ... وممكن تعيش في مكان ممتاز في شقة إيجار وكل كام سنة تغير المكان وتروح مكان مختلف وجيران جدد وحياة جديدة ويبقى عندك وفلوس تسافر برة وتتفرج على الدنيا وتاخد دورات تدريبية وتلاقي وقت تمارس هواياتك وكل ده في عز شبابك ... وتاخد ثواب كمان لإنك مؤمن إن ربنا مبيقطعش الرزق عن عباده ...
وأنه من بات آمنا في سربه معافى في بدنه عنده قوت يومه فقد حيزت له الدنيا

ممكن أكون غلط ... بس أنا دماغي عاجباني كدة 


نقلاً عن صفحة مصر دولة مدنية


----------



## حبة خردل (16 فبراير 2012)

نجيب ساويرس له استثمارات في ايطاليا و كوريا و شركة ويند في كندا و بلجيكا...التجارة لا يوجد بها عواطف و لا وطنية خصوصا في دولة لا تقدر المواهب بل تعمل علي مهاجمتها، الباشمهندس نجيب خسارة في مجتمع لا يعترف الا للنجوم كرة القدم و تجار الدين ... علي العموم ربنا يوفق الاستاذ نجيب في استثمارته الاخري و ربما يعود يستثمر في مصر حينما ينصلح الحال..


----------



## حبة خردل (16 فبراير 2012)

تعليق حبة خردل
*انا لا اشمت في مصر ولكن كل من له معرفة بالاقتصاد يعرف عبقرية عقل هذا الرجل و هو اكبر دافع ضرائب للحكومه المصرية
أقولها للجهلاء اتفقنا او اختلفنا مع ارائه هذا رجل وطني ومن الدرجة الاولي هل يغادر هو ؟؟ فى الوقت الذى نترك فيه شيوخ الجهل والمتأسلمين يشيعون روح التطرف و الجهل

انا مسيحية ولكني أكرة مايكل منير الذي لا اجده يفعل شئ لوطني مصر لأني اكرة منطق انصر اخاك ظالماً او مظلوماً او حتي التحيز لشخص لمجرد انه من اهلي او من ديني او من عرقي


*


----------



## حبة خردل (17 فبراير 2012)

*لا تصدق العريس فى فترة الخطوبة ولا المرشح فى فترة الدعاية ( جلال عامر)




*


----------



## حبة خردل (17 فبراير 2012)

*وأتفرج عالـﯿابان وشوف خـﯿبتك القوﯾة.. ﯾضربها نووي، اعصار، بركان وبرده واقفة عفـﯿة.. واحنا بلدنا تولع عشان عـﯿل عاكس ولـﯿة ..





بعد أقل من سنة بعد من كارثة تسونامي، اليابان تنتهي من ترميم المدن
واحنا بعد اكتر من سنة من الثورة لسة مش عارفين نكون نظامنا السياسي والاقتصادي مش مدن كاملة 

*


----------



## حبة خردل (18 فبراير 2012)

*
الثلاثة يشتغلوننا
حسنى وحسين وحسان​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2012)

*أكد نادر بكار، المتحدث الرسمى لحزب النور السلفى، أن مبادرة الداعية الشيخ محمد حسان، التى حملت اسم المعونة المصرية، للاستغناء تماماً عن المعونة الأمريكية عسكرياً واقتصادياً، زلزلت أمريكا وهزت الساسة فى البيت الأبيض *


----------



## geegoo (18 فبراير 2012)

*واحد  كاتب :اللهم ارزقني بزوجة توافقية .. يعني ملتزمة زي السلفين .. رقيقة زي  الليبراليين .. منظمة زي الإخوان .. بتنفذ أوامري كأنها فــ الجيش*


----------



## geegoo (18 فبراير 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## حبة خردل (19 فبراير 2012)

* بنت نبيل العربى تبقى زوجة احمد محمد حسنين هيكل الذى كان شريكا لجمال مبارك فى مجموعة هيرمس للاستثمارات الماليه واستطاع جمع ثروه هائله هو واخوه حسن هيكل من وراء اعمالهم لدرجة ان تم الاعلان سنة 2010 عن انضمامهم الى قائمة اغنى 50 رجل فى الوطن العربى بثروه قدرها اكثر من 10 مليار جنيه *​


----------



## حبة خردل (19 فبراير 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (19 فبراير 2012)

عنده قناة فضائية ايجارها 2 مليون جنية

بيلعن الغرب علي اللي جابوه وفي نفس الوقت عربيته واحدة مرسيدس بنز

اتجوز 20 مرة بس .. وحاليً متجوز 4 فقط لتقشفه حالياً

امعاناً في التقشف جاب عربية BMW X3 ,ودي حالياً اللي بيتحرك بيها 

شعاره " العد بيقلل البركة "

لوعرفتو هو مين اتصلوا بمصر وعرفوها


----------



## حبة خردل (19 فبراير 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (19 فبراير 2012)

*ما من إعاقة سوى في القلب و التفكير و طريقة الحياة*​​​​


----------



## حبة خردل (19 فبراير 2012)

الاحداث بالكامل حقيقية 100%



> الكلام اللى حتقراه دلؤقتى كله حقيقى
> وياريت محدش يقولى انت بتقول كلام وخلاص
> الكلام مهم جدااا
> 
> ...




وهذا رئيس لأحدي المشروعات السياحية في مرسي علم يتحدث عن الموضوع نفسه





> بعد سبعة سنين من العمل الشاق من اجل انشاء ، فسطاط وادي الجمال ، و التي اصبحت منذ السنة الاولي ، انجح مشروع للسياحة البيئية في البحر الاحمر بشهادة الجميع من المختصين و الهواه ، و كلفتني كل ما املك من مال و وقت و صحة ،75% من مجهودي استنفز للدفاع عن المشروع من عصابة الحرمية العاملين في وزارة البيئة ، الذين لا يريدون و جودي في المنطقة حتي يخلا لهم الجو في سرقة ثروات مصر من الدهب ، و التي بدؤا في سرقتها بالتعاون مع عصابة مخابرات الحدود 6 شهور قبل الثورة ، و قد ابلغت بنفسي كبير الحرامية ، ماجد جورج وزير البيئة السابق ، قبل علمي انه كبير العصابة ، مما ذاد من هجومهم علي و المجلس العسكري يعلم بهذا و ساكت اذا هو ايضا شريك في جريمة سرقة دهب مصر ، اني لا اتحدث عن منجم السكري و لكن عن الذهب السطحي الموجود في جنوب الصحراء الشرقية ، فهناك جريمة منظمة تحدث كل يوم تحت علم هؤلاء ، حيث يدخل كل يوم حوالي 250 سيارة نصف نقل بها 2 جهاز للتنقيب و 5 افراد من السكان المحلين الباحثين عن الثراء السريع ، و دخولهم من وادي الجمال يوفر عليهم مسافة 120 كم ، و طبعا انا واقف في ظرهم ، و عندما ابلغنا مخابرات الحدود بالقبض علي مجموعة من السكان المحلين داخل وادي الجمال و بحوزتهم 2 جهاز للكشف عن الذهب و سيارة نصف نقل ، و عند و صول المخابرات فوجئنا بسيارة المحمية و بداخلها العاملين في ادارة المحميات يحاولون جر سيارة اللصوص ، و في نفس اليوم اعادت المخابرات السيارة للمهربين ، حتي يكملوا سرقاتهم ، ..................... مصلحتي الوحيدة في هذا الموضوع هي مصر وحق الاجيال القادمة في هذه الثروات التي تنهب يوميا ، اما بالنسبة لفسطاط وادي الجمال فلقد اوقفت النشاط بها و سوف انتقل للبدئ من جديد في مكان اخر ، بعيد عن هؤلاء الاوساخ ، فالمتبقي من العمر لا يسمح باضاعة وقتي و جهدي معهم ، و سوف اقدم خبرتي لخدمة مصر بعيد عنهم


----------



## حبة خردل (19 فبراير 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (19 فبراير 2012)

*
#فاصل#​





مش لازم نيأس ولا نفشل ولا نستسلم .. هناك معني للحياة إن تمسكنا بها .. الحياة حلوة لليّ يفهمها ويعيشها صح .. لا نفشل، فالرب لم يعطنا روح الفشل بل روح القوة والمحبة والنصح (2تي 1 : 7) .. لذلك لا نفشل، بل وإن كان إنساننا الخارج يفني فالداخل يتجدد يوماً فيوماً (2كو 4 : 16) ..
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (19 فبراير 2012)

*
واحد قاتل وسفاح وموت الاف المصريين، زعلانين أوي ان واحد قال عليه حمار!! طيب ده بجد الحمار حقه يرفع قضية رد اعتبار





*​


----------



## حبة خردل (19 فبراير 2012)

*الرتب العسكرية:
 ملازم
..ملازم أول ..
..نقيب .. 
..رائد ..
.. مقدم ..
 ..عقيد ..
 ..عميد ..
.. لواء ..
.. فريق..
 .. حمار​*


----------



## حبة خردل (20 فبراير 2012)

*





Unconditional Love

Congratulations Nicolas
​*


----------



## حبة خردل (20 فبراير 2012)

نوارة نجم:

*البرادعي مزعلش من كلمة العميل عشان هو مش كدا بس الحمار زعل عشان جت عالجرح...*


----------



## حبة خردل (21 فبراير 2012)

*
ﺑﻴﻘﻮﻟﻮﺍ ﺯﻳﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﻤﻰ ﺍﻋﺘﺬﺭ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﻴﺮ ﺑﺲ ﻃﻨﻄﺎﻭﻯ ﺭﻓﺲ ﺍﻷﻋﺘﺬﺍﺭ..
*


----------



## حبة خردل (21 فبراير 2012)

*تويتات نوارة نجم ورسائل لـ محمد حسان : *

وحيث كده … فانا دايما باحط الاجمد في دماغي وانطح فيه … 

* بياعة الفجل اشرف من حسان على الاقل بتاكل بالحلال… حد له شوق في حاجة ؟

* بياعة الفجل ما بتطلعش على الفضائيات تقول: وماله لما اشتغل مع امن الدولة مصلحة الدين من مصلحة امن الدولة والعكس صحيح

* بياعة الفجل ما بتاخدش 40 الف دولار في الشهر وتقف على المنبر تشتم في العمال الغلابة المرفودين وتقولهم بتعملوا فوضى عشان بيطالبوا بحقهم

*بياعة الفجل ما طلعتش يوم 1 فبراير تعيط وتقول روحوا وادوا فرصة للرئيس ولا حرمت الخروج عن الحاكم الظالم

* بياعة الفجل ما شهدتش زور قدام الملايين وافترت على الناس في ماسبيرو وادعت انهم بيضربوا الجيش وهم مقتولين من ضهرهم

* بياعة الفجل ما عندهاش عربية هامر وقصر في المنصورية وبتطالب الفقرا يصرفوا على العسكر اللي بيقتلنا

* بياعة الفجل ما وقفتش على جبل عرفات تقول من خان المجلس العسكري فقد خان الله والرسول

* بياعة الفجل ما قالتش على خيرة شباب مصر في محمد محمود وهم بيتقتلوا انهم بلطجيه لما كانت حتطلع العيال من دينها

* بياعة الفجل ما راحتش تؤم صفوت الشريف وفتحي سرور وزكريا عزمي في صلاة الميت على السلاب وهي عمرها ما صلت شهيد واحد لحد النهارده

* بياعة الفجل ما كانتش جايه حافيه من المنصورة وفجأة بقى عندها قصر وعربيات كل واحدة فيهم بمليون جنيه

* بياعة الفجل مالهاش التراس يدافعوا عنها بالخوض في الاعراض وسرقة اكاونتات الناس والافترا عليهم وتلفيق تهم باطلة لهم

* بياعة الفجل ست محترمة وبتشتغل شغلانة محترمة وما بتلحسش الجزم عشان تربي كرشها

* بياعة الفجل بتخاف من ربنا بجد مش بتتاجر باسمه عشان تلم فلوس وتساند الظالم ايا كان

* احنا اسفين يا بياعة الفجل

انما ترزقون وتنصرون بضعفائكم… مش بكروش مشايخكم !!!!! ..


----------



## حبة خردل (21 فبراير 2012)

إلغاء المعونة لن يتم بتبرع الشعب المصري بما فيه من 40 مليون مواطن تحت خط الفقر وأنما يتم :


1- تذهب سبائك دهب منجم السكري إلي الشعب وليس إلي سويسرا
2- يتم إيقاف تصدير الغاز برخص التراب للكيان الصهيوني
3- يصبح دخل قناة السويس لشعب مصر وليس ملك الطرف الثالث
4- يتم وقف بيع الأراضي الزراعية وتبويرها وتعود زراعة القطن والقمح إلي ارض المحروسة
5- تتوقف خصخصة المصانع واغلاقها وتشريد العمال لنعود مجتمع منتج وليس مستهلك
6- ان تدخل ميزانية الصناديق الخاصة الي موازنة الدولة ( 1272 مليار جنية ) 

اذا فعلتم هذا فسيتوفر لدينا اموال لا تكفي فقط للاستغناء عن المعونة الامريكية انما سنتمكن من اعطاء معونات للدول الاشد فقرا الكرامة لن تتحقق الا بالاستقلال والسيادة في القرار السياسي والاقتصادي 

وهذا يتطلب نظام وطني وللاسف لم يتحقق بعد

*يسرى فوده*


----------



## حبة خردل (21 فبراير 2012)

*نقلاً عني*

لا يهم مقعدا في مدرسة
لا يهم سريرا في مستشفي 
لا يهم كوب ماء نظيف
لا يهم مأوي لهؤلاء الفقراء
لا يهم وجبة طعام آدمية
لا يهم بطانية في برد الشتاء 
لا يهم العدل و لا الكرامة 
المهم هو منع بث الأفلام الأباحية ... حتي يستطيع سيادة النائب أن يتخمد و ينام


----------



## حبة خردل (22 فبراير 2012)

*تبرعوا يا أهل الخير




​*


----------



## حبة خردل (22 فبراير 2012)

*هوه ده الرئيس التوافقى اللى بيتكلموه عليه...اجرى و اقول هيه 





*​


----------



## حبة خردل (22 فبراير 2012)

*




قصة كفاح محمد حسان من بي ام دبليو الي الهامر , ولا عزاء للمصريين
تبرعو يا اخوتي تبرعواااااا​*


----------



## حبة خردل (22 فبراير 2012)

*قاعدة علمية جديدة
مساحة الدقن بتتوافق طرديا مع ارتفاع الأريال




*​


----------



## حبة خردل (22 فبراير 2012)

يحكى أنّ ثلاثة أشخاص حكم عليهم بالإعدام بالمقصلة

وهم : عالم دين ، محامي ، فيزيائي
وعند لحظة الإعدام تقدّم عالم الدين ووضعوا رأسه تحت المقصلة
وسألوه : هل هناك كلمة أخيرة توّد قولها ؟
فقال عالم الدين : الله ...الله.. الله... هو من سينقذني

وعند ذلك أنزلوا المقصلة ، فنزلت المقصلة وعندما وصلت لرأس عالم الدين توقفت
فتعجّب النّاس ، وقالوا : أطلقوا سراح عالم الدين فقد قال الله كلمته
ونجا عالم الدين
وجاء دور المحامي إلى المقصلة
فسألوه : هل هناك كلمة أخيرة تودّ قولها ؟
فقال : أنا لا أعرف الله كعالم الدين
ولكن أعرف أكثر عن العدالة ، العدالة ، العدالة
العدالة هي من سينقذني
ونزلت المقصلة على رأس المحامي ، وعندما وصلت لرأسه توقفت
فتعجّب النّاس ، وقالوا : أطلقوا سراح المحامي ، فقد قالت العدالة كلمتها
ونجا المحامي
وأخيرا جاء دور الفيزيائي
فسألوه : هل هناك كلمة أخيرة تودّ قولها ؟
فقال : أنا لا أعرف الله كعالم الدين
ولا أعرف العدالة كالمحامي
ولكنّي أعرف أنّ هناك عقدة في حبل المقصلة تمنع المقصلة من النزول

فنظروا للمقصلة ووجدوا فعلا عقدة تمنع المقصلة من النزول
فأصلحوا العقدة وانزلوا المقصلة على رأس الفيزيائي
و قطع رأسه
- وهكذا من الأفضل أن تبقي فمك مقفلا ( أحيانا ) حتى وإن كنت تعرف الحقيقة ..!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2012)

وما زالت انجازات سيادتة مستمرة​


----------



## حبة خردل (22 فبراير 2012)

*مـــــانجا : بقلم عبد الودود فكري*

أحد أصدقائى عندما أسأله سؤالا لا يعرف له إجابة، أو يحدث أمامه موقف لا يجد له تفسيراً، ينظر إلى فى ثقة كاملة، ويقول مُباغتاً، وهو مطمئن القلب : "مانجـا". 
داخل المترو مرأى لمصر كلها، وما فيها من تناقضات غريبة، يقف أمامها العقل عاجزاً عن الإدراك، فعلى اليمين شابان يتحدثان عن أفلام "الرقص الشرقى" وما بها من مشاهد ساخنة تستحق من أجلها الذهاب إلى السينما (والشباب عماد الأمم)، وبجوارهم شيخ يبدو عليه المرض، ويتصبب منه العرق، يبذل مجهودا ملحوظاً فى التمسك بتلك البقعة التى استطاع احتلالها فى هذا الازدحام المرير، محاولاً أن يقرأ ما تيسر من ذلك المصحف الذى لا يقوى على الثبات بين يديه، وفى العمق شاب ثالث يضع سماعات ال MP3 فى أذنيه ويخرج منها صوت مطربة تتغنى بحب البلاد ومياه نيلها وطيبة أهلها، وهى نفسها منْ أقلعت من أرض الوطن إلى بلاد "كريستوفر كولومبو" لتضع وليدتها هناك، كى تحصل على "صك الغفران" الدنيوى، من عناء البحث عن وظيفةٍ لا تأتى أبداً، أو شقةٍ لا يتم تسليمها قبل أن يُسلم صاحبها روحه لملك الموت، أو عسلٍ أسود لا يقوى أمثالهن على تذوقه. 
قل مانجا 

"قلة أدب!" .. كان هذا صوت جلى لفتاة ترتدى الجينز "الاستريتش" و "البادى" الشفاف، ويبدو أن كل ما فيها تعرض لعملية "إعادة تصنيع" واضحة، رموشها من "خزف" وظوافرها من "بلاتين"، فى وجه شاب لمسها بيده وهو لا يقصد (هتموت من الإيمان والتقوى). 
"عندك بلوتوث؟!" .. أما هذا فقد كان هذا نداء عاجلا من فتاة محتشمة إلى نفس الشاب أفضى إلى انتهاء الاحتقان السابق بسلام، واستمرت هذه الأخيره فى الحديث حتى علت ضحكاتها بين الحاضرين بشكل مستفز. 
ولم يأخذ منها الأضواء الصاخبة التى صاحبت حيرة العقلاء، ودهشة الأسوياء، سوى فتاة ثالثة لا يتجاوز عمرها الخامسة عشر، ترتدى حجاب "مارلين منرو" وسروال "شاكيرا" و حاملات إطلاق صواريخ "هيفاء وهبى"، دخلت إلى العربة عندما توقف القطار فى المحطة التى تركته بها. 
قل مانجا! 

إذا نظرت إلى جريدة من الجرائد تجد أعلى اليمين خبرا – اعتدنا عليه- عن انتحار مواطن بسبب الغلاء، وآخر يعرض أسرته للبيع على أبواب مبنى وزارة الخارجية، وفى نفس الجريدة أعلى الشمال خبرا آخر يقول إن السيد رشيد محمد رشيد كان يرتدى ساعة يد بحوالى أربعة ملايين و 190 ألف جنيه مصرى، ماركة "فاشيرون"، أما المسكين "أنس الفقى" فساعته تُقدر بمليون و 450 ألفا ماركة "هارى وينستون". 
قل مانجا! 
إذا وجدت القلة الثورية داخل حزب الأغلبية لا تجد لنفسها مكانا بين تعليمات مكتب الإرشاد من جهة، وترهات الإصلاحيين من جهة أخرى، ورأيت نواب النور والجماعة ممن تشهد عليهم أيديهم وأرجلهم بما كانوا يحصدون من بطش الجهاز الأمنى، ووسائله الشيطانية فى تزييف الحقائق، يجمعون كل ما بحناجرهم من قوة، مطالبين الداخلية "بالضرب بيد من حديد" على من وصفوهم "بالبلطجية"، ثم يطالبوننا بالاعتراف الذى – لا مراء فيه- أنهم يمثلون برلمان الثورة، فلن تجد كلمة أكثر تعبيراً من "مانجا".
إذا أدرت جهاز التحكم بتليفزيون منزلك على قناة دينية تظن بها خيراً، تجد أحدهم، وقد تساقطت الدموع من وجنتيه الكريمتين، يأخذ عقلك، بحديث برّاق عن تقشف الصحابة، والأزمات النفسية والمالية التى مرت بالمسلمين من زمان إلى زمان، تقاوم رغبة مُلحة بداخلك فى البكاء، وما أن تعرف آليات إدارة القناة، والمبالغ "الدولارية" التى يتقاضاها الرجل، حتى تدخل فى "عويل صوتى" وهياج "قولونى عصبى"، وتدرك –عن قرب- من الذى تأخذه تلك الشاشة –بالفعل- "إلى الجنة". 
قل مانجا! 

إذا استيقظت من النوم وذهبت لتناول الفطار على عربية الفول، ووجدت البائع يطلب منك ثلاث جنيهات ونصف، وكنت تدفع جنيهين على الأكثر بالأمس القريب، أو طاوعت نفسك وذهبت لتستقل تاكسى فى مشوار كنت تدفع فيه عشر جنيهات، ووجدت السائق يصرخ فى وجهك "عشرين يابيه"، أو ذهبت إلى الفرارجى لشراء "فرخة" بيضاء، فاقع لونها تسر الناظرين، وأخرجت من جيبك على مضض مبلغ خمسة وعشرين جنيها، لتشترى بها 2 كيلو، ووجدت الرجل ينظر إليك ويقول معاتباً: "الكيلو ب 17 حضرتك"، فما عليك سوى أن تهيم على وجهك، وتحبس أنفاسك، وتكظم غيظك، بينما لسان حالك يقول "كرهتونى فى المانجا يا ولاد ال...."!


----------



## حبة خردل (22 فبراير 2012)

*ذكرني المقال السابق بالراحل جلال عامر وتلك هي الكوميديا السوداء*


----------



## حبة خردل (23 فبراير 2012)

*





الاسم : منيرة مصطفى القاضى
السن : 64 سنة
الحالة الاجتماعية : زوجة سامى عنان رئيس أركان الجيش المصرى
الوظيفة : وكيل اول وزارة بمصلحة الضرائب
المرتب : 38.000 جنيه صافى بخلاف الحوافز السنوية والمكافات
المؤهل الدراسى : دبلوم تجارة .
- تم التجديد لها مرتين بعد بلوغها السن القانونى
قام بالتجديد لها احمد نظيف ثم عصام شرف .
- قامت باجبار الموظفين والعمال اللى مرتبهم لا يتعدى 800 جنيه بمصلحة الضرائب
للتبرع باجر يوم كامل شهريا
لدعم الاقتصاد .





تمتلك منيرة عزبة بإسمها عبارة عن الاف الافدنة فى محافظة الفيوم
كما انها تمتلك قصراً فى التجمع الخامس بخلاف قصور زوجها
​*


----------



## حبة خردل (23 فبراير 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (23 فبراير 2012)

أهم تصريحات رامى جلال عامر نجل الساخر جلال عامر
--------------------------------
* والدى لم يستخدم الانترنت فكان يعرض لى أهم مقالاته وأقوم بكتابتها على الفيس بوك وتويتر

* ما أسعدنى أنه فى احدى البلاد يقوموا بدراسة كتابات جلال عامر كنموذج للكتابة العربية الحديثة

* نحن نتفق الآن على عمل كتاب يضم أهم ماذكره جلال عامر بتويتر لكن باخراج جديد، وهذه كانت رغبته قبل موته على أن يكون اسم الكتاب (قصر الكلام) وهذا سيكون أول كتاب له فى ذكرى الاربعين

* سنقوم بانشاء موقع الكترونى يحتوى على ارشيف جلال عامر وكل من يحاول كتابة نفس اللون

* انا الوحيد الذي قمت بنقل والدى الى المستشفى وتوفى على يدي، الجميع ادعى أنه قام بنقل والدى الى المستشفى وللأسف (ركب على رحيله) ... احكى عن سيئاته اذا كان موجود لكن أتمنى الا يدعى البعض أنه صديق مقرب له وظل ملازما له فترة طويلة

* آخر كلمة لفظ بها والدى كانت .. المصريين بيموتوا بعض
* سيارة الاسعاف وصلت متأخرة جدا لنقل والدى ... احنا عايشين من غير وزارة صحة

* والدى كان بسيطا مع الناس ومع أسرته وكان حنون بشدة، (أبويا أفضل أب فى الدنيا) كان دائما يقول لى انا البذرة التى لابد وأن تموت حتى تعيش غيرها

* والدى عمره ما أبكانى حتى فى مماته قد أتأثر بالطبع، فأنا غير مقتنع أنه مات

* بداية والدى كانت فى جريدة القاهرة منذ خمس سنوات ثم اتجه الى جريدة التجمع وعمل بها دون مقابل ومنها الى جريدة الاهالى مرورا بالدستور ثم البديل وبعد غلق البديل اتجه الى جريدة المصري اليوم

* ابراهيم عيسى أعطى لوالدى حقه أدبيا فى جريدة الدستور لذلك فوالدى متعلق بابراهيم عيسى لأن الجانب المعنوى كان يهمه أكثر من المادى وهذا مالم يفعله المصرى اليوم الا بعد فترة لاحقة

* آخر كلمة أقولها لوالدى (ربنا يخليك لينا)...


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2012)

*هل استطاع أحد أن يقول له: اللعب بيكون بالكورة البيضه يا ريس ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2012)

*



احمد دومة فى احد الوقفات تضامنا مع معتقلى الاخوان فى سجون مبارك

أحمد دومه فى سجون طنطاوى - لكن أين الإخوان ؟​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2012)

ولازالت الكلاب تحكم المدينة

[YOUTUBE]L3u8Pe-vYRw#![/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## حبة خردل (25 فبراير 2012)

*





الناس دي فعلا متخلفين عقليا بدل مايفكروا في حل المشاكل التي لا نهاية لها من فقر وبطالة وعدم الاستقرار الامني وعدم محاكمه حقيقية لمبارك وأعوانه ومن ضرب وقتل. وعدم احترام للإنسان المصري وحقوقه عليهم. أنا بحس انهم ناس فعلا معندهمش لا دين ولا دم.​*


----------



## حبة خردل (25 فبراير 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (25 فبراير 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2012)

*



الفرق بين أينشتاين والشيخ حسان *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2012)

*



الكلاب لازالت تحكم المدينة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2012)

*سأل طفل والده : ما معنى الفساد السياسي
- فأجابه : لن أخبرك يا بني لانه صعب عليك في هذا السن ... لكن دعني أقرب لك الموضوع
فانا اصرف على البيت لذلك فلنطلق علي اسم الرأسمالية ..
- وأمك تنظم شؤون البيت لذلك سنطلق عليها اسم الحكومة ..
...و انت تحت تصرفها لذلك فسنطلق عليك اسم الشعب ..
- و اخوك الصغير هو املنا فسنطلق عليه اسم المستقبل …
- اما الخادمة التي عندنا فهي تعيش من ورائنا فسنطلق عليها اسم القوى الكادحة …
- اذهب يا بني وفكر عساك تصل الى نتيجة …..
- و في الليل لم يستطع الطفل ان ينام .. فنهض من نومه قلقآ
- و سمع صوت أخيه الصغير يبكي فذهب اليه فوجده بلا حفاضته .
- ذهب ليخبر امه فوجدها غارقة في نوم عميق ولم تستيقظ ... و تعجب أن والده ليس نائما بجوارها .!!!
- فذهب باحثآ عن أبيه فنظر من ثقب باب غرفة الخادمة فوجد أبوه معها !!!!!!
و في اليوم التالي ::
- قال الولد لابيه : لقد عرفت يا أبي معنى الفساد السياسي .. !!!
- فقال الوالد: وماذا عرفت …..؟ !

- فقال الولد : عندما تلهو الرأسمالية بالقوى الكادحة وتكون الحكومة نائمة في سبات عميق فيصبح الشعب قلقا تائها مهملاً تماماً ويصبح المستقبل غارقا في القذارة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2012)

*



الشيخ حسان يغادر بيته المتواضع​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2012)

*الدكتور العوا يقول انه مش عارف يدير مكتبه اللى فيه 12 شخص هيدير دوله ازاى ....
يا ترى ايه غير فكره وخلاه يترشح للرئاسه ؟؟!!!!!*

[YOUTUBE]QmErAj0Z9Rs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2012)

*لواءات جيش وشرطة ومخابرات يسيطرون على الأمانات الخاصة بمجلس الشعب الأن

1- لواء الجيش عبد الغفار هلال (73 سنة): رئيس القضاء العسكري حتى التسعينيات يشغل منصب نائب الأمين العام، وتم التجديد له بأمر من أصدقاؤه فى المجلس العسكري.

2- لواء المخابرات حسن شاهين: يتولى منصب أمين أمانة العلاقات الخارجية، وتم التجديد له بقرار مزور فى 13/ 2/2011 في نفس يوم حل مجلس الشعب.

3- لواء الشرطة محمد درويش: يتولى منصب أمين أمانة الشئون المالية والإدارية.

4- لواء أمن الدولة أحمد حمدي: تم ابتكار منصب خاص له منذ سنوات عديدة لا يعلم أحد عددها بالضبط، وهو منصب نائب الأمين العام ومسئول لجنة الأمن والسلامة والحماية المدنية، وهذا المنصب هو المنصب الوحيد الذى لا يتم وضعه فى الهيكل الإدارى والتنظيمي لأمانة مجلس الشعب
وأحمد حمدي معروف بأنه كان من أباطرة التعذيب فى أمن الدولة كما وصفه العضو عصام سلطان.

5- لواء الجيش يسري الشيخ: مدير مكتب فتحي سرور سابقًا، والكتاتني حاليًا، وهو من الممنوعين من السفر والمتحفظ على أمواله على ضوء التحقيقات فى جهاز الكسب غير المشروع.

6- لواء الشرطة حسن عابدين: يشغل منصب رئيس قطاع الشكاوى والتنظيمات الشعبية، وكان المسئول عن تنظيم الحملات الانتخابية لفتحي سرور.

7- عقيد الشرطة وليد جمال الدين: كان بمكتب فتحي سرور سابقًا، والآن أصبح رئيس قطاع المراسم، وهو ممنوع من السفر ومتحفظ على أمواله على ذمة التحقيقات فى الكسب غير المشروع.

8- لواء الشرطة حاتم عبد الآخر: يشغل منصب رئيس قطاع العلاقات العامة، وكان ضمن الحرس الخاص برئيس الوزراء السابق عاطف صدقى.
ملحوظة: قطاعى المراسم والعلاقات العامة التابعين لأمانة العلاقات الخارجية برئاسة اللواء حسن شاهين، 80% ممن يعملون به عادة ما يكونوا من ضباط الجيش وضباط وأمناء شرطة، فالوظائف فى هذين القطاعين تكاد تكون حكرًا على هذه الفئات، وذلك لكى يكون كل ما يطلبه الأعضاء من خدمات وتسهيلات فى السفر أو الوفود الخارجية ما إلى ذلك تحت عين النظام البوليسي والحكم العسكري.

9- لواء الشرطة صلاح هاشم: يشغل منصب رئيس قطاع الشئون الهندسية فى المجلس منذ سنوات عديدة.

10- عقيد جيش هاني حمودة: تم تعيينه بعد الثورة فى ابريل 2011، فى الإدارة العامة للترميمات والشئون المعمارية، وكان تعيينه مباشرة على الدرجة الأولى، وتم ترقيته فى ديسمبر 2011 إلى درجة مدير عام دون أن يقضي المدة البينية اللازمة لاستحقاق الترقية.

11- عقيد الجيش وليد ناجي: تم تعيينه فى قطاع الشئون الهندسية فى ابريل 2011 على الدرجة الأولى ورقى إلى مدير عام ديسمبر الماضي.

12- أمين شرطة مصطفى عبد المحسن: يشغل منصب مدير الإدارة العامة لشئون المقر.

13- منصب رئيس مركز المعلومات هو حكر فقط على ضباط المخابرات فى عهد فتحي سرور، فيما عدا استثناء واحد وهو الرئيس السابق مباشرة كان من ضباط أمن الدولة، هذا المنصب شغله على الترتيب الآتى أسماؤهم:
- فريد أبو مريم (مخابرات)
- سعيد الميهي (مخابرات)
- خلف الحسيني (مخابرات)
- عاصم جنيدى (أمن دولة)
- نيفين الهلالى (الرئيس الحالى) كانت تعمل كضابط فى المخابرات العامة قبل أن تأتى للمجلس وتعين فى مركز المعلومات ثم رقيت إلى رئيس المركز مند حوالى 3 شهور بعد خروج عاصم جنيدي على المعاش


التيار الدينيى ومطبخ نظام مبارك أيد واحدة 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2012)

*عامر بسيونى حقائق تاريخية عن الاخوان المسلمين .

في ۱٩۳٧: طالب مصطفى النحاس بالحد من نفوذ الملك الغير دستوري على مؤسسات الدولة وخرجت جموع المصريين تهتف "الشعب مع النحاس"، فخرجت مظاهرات إخوانية تهتف "الله مع الملك"

في ۱٩٤٦: جاء "إسماعيل صدقي" صديق بريطانيا للوزارة رغم أنف الحركة الوطنية، فهو الرجل الذي قتل الطلاب بالرصاص في مظاهرات ۱٩۳۰ واشتهر بصداقته للصهاينة وعلاقته ببلفور شخصيا، فوقف القيادي الطلابي الإخواني "مصطفى مؤمن" في جامعة القاهرة في مؤتمر تأييد لصدقي يقول "واذكر في الكتاب إسماعيل إنه كان صادق الوعد، وكان رسولا نبيا".... صدق الله العظيم 

في ۱٩٥۲: قبل الثورة والبلاد تغلي زار المرشد "حسن الهضيبي" الملك مؤكدا ولاء الجماعة وبعدها عن كل القوى الثورية المناهضة له كما جاء في توقيعه في سجل التشريفات 

بتاريخ 25-2-1952 قال الهضيبى: نرفع فروض الولاء للملك المفدى ونستنكر الصيحات التي تعالت ضد أعتابكم السامية، ونؤكد بعد الإخوان المسلمين كل البعد عنها" .. 

هذا هو الفصيل الذي ادعى أن ثورة يوليو كانت ثورته فى 2011 : رفض الأخوان المشاركة فى المظاهرات التى دعت اليها الحركات الشبابية للتظاهر والتنديد بحكم ويدكتاتورية مبارك واعلنوا نهم لن يشاركوا فيها وحينما رأوا الملاين فى الشوارع شعروا بلحرج وقفظوا للميادين وسامحهم الثوار وتقبلوهم بينهم، وعندما دعا عمر سليمان "نائب الرئيس المخلوع" تهافتوا ورائه من اجل الخروج بأى مكاسب شخصية وعندما ادركوا انها ثورة شعب تراجعوا حتى لتلسقوا فيها، وبعد اتمام خلع مبارك عن الحكم تركوا الميادين ليقتل فيها الثوار وذهبوا ليتحالفوا مع العسكر "الأساس اذى كان يحتمى به مبارك" حكى يجهضوا الثورة ويفرغوها من اهدافها مقابل مكاسب وكراسى برلمانية، وباعوا حق الشهيد والدم الذى سال فى ميادين مصر.

في ۱٩۳٧: بينما كان المصريون يهتفون لفاروق "ويكا يا ويكا هات أمك من أمريكا" تنديدا بالسلوك المستهتر للأسرة المالكة ممثلة في "نازلي" وولدها كان "البنا" يكتب مقالا عن الملك فيصفه بأنه "ضم القرآن إلى قلبه ومزج به روحه" وأن صلاح المسلمين في كل الأرض سيكون على يديه " وأكبر الظن أن الأمنية الفاضلة ستصير حقيقة ماثلة، وأن الله قد اختار لهذه الهداية العامة الفاروق، فعلى بركة الله يا جلالة الملك ومن ورائك أخلص جنودك"

لاحظو تسميته بالفاروق تشبيها بالفاروق عمر. وفي نفس العام طالب مصطفى النحاس بالحد من نفوذ الملك الغير دستوري على مؤسسات الدولة وخرجت جموع المصريين تهتف "الشعب مع النحاس"، فخرجت مظاهرات إخوانية تهتف "الله مع الملك"، وياله من هتاف يصنع طاغوتا بذاته

مقال "حامي المصحف" - جريدة "الإخوان المسلمون" في عددها الصادر في 9/2/1937م

الأهرام في عدد 22 ديسمبر 1937م

هل يعيد الأخوان كتابة أنفسهم المرة تلو الأخرى؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2012)

*


هذا الشبل من ذال الأسد ...​
اسماعيل الأب: أفتى بأهدار دم فرج فودة بمساندته فتوى الشيخ الغزالي بدعوى ان فرج فودة مرتد بعد المناظرة الشهيرة بينه وبين أبو إسماعيل الأب والغزالي..

إسماعيل الأب: شارك في أصدار قوانين تطبيق الشريعة او ما تعرف بالقوانين سيئة السمعة في السودان..

اسماعيل الأب: شارك في مسيرة تأييد تطبيق الشريعة السودان وتمنى ان تصبح مصر كالسودان في يوماً من الأيم قبل وفاته

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2012)

*من عجائب التدين المزيف عند المصريين:

الشعب الوحيد على وجه الأرض الذي جعل من فريضة الحج لقبا ويطلقون على انفسهم الحاج فلان

الشعب الوحيد الذي يتفاخر بحجم زبيبته واتساعها في جبهته ويعتقد جهلا أنها: سيماهم في وجوههم

لا يوجد شعب على وجه الأرض أعطى لشيوخه كما أعطى المصريون لشيوخهم من تقديس وعبادة كأنهم أنبياء وآلهة وفوق أي نقد

الشعب الوحيد الذي يصدق كل ما يقوله شيوخه أيا كان حتى ولو كان كذبا ودجلا ونفاقا لحاكم

الشعب الوحيد الذي أهدى ثورته وتضحياته لشيوخه وجعلهم فوق دستوره ودولته وبرلمانه

الشعب الوحيد الذي يثور وينتفض ويتأهب للنطح بقرونه اذا سمع أحدا اقترب من شيوخه أو مسهم بحرف !!!!!!!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2012)

*الناصر محمد حسان*​


----------



## حبة خردل (25 فبراير 2012)

*






عجبا علي انسان يفقد الامل حينما يفقد شئ ..
و عجبا و عجبا علي انسان لم يفقد الامل بعدما فقد كل شئ ...
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (25 فبراير 2012)

‎"" انواع الناس في الفيسبوك ""

1- الناشئ : لا لايك لا كومنت دائماً في الظل لكنه يقرأ كل شيئ .

2- الذئب : لا يقول شيئاً سوى (ههههههه) أو (قديمة) .

3- نجم الفايسبوك : 4500 صديق من دون فائدة وهو معروف في كل الصفحات .

4- اللاعب المرموق : يلعب المزرعة السعيدة و جميع انواع اللعب على حائطه .

5- الداعية : حائطه كله احاديث نبوية و تعاليقه كلها مواعظ .

6- اللص : يسرق كل ما ينشر و احتمال يسرق هذا الكلام زي ما انا سرقته .

7- المعذب في الارض : صور قلوب جريحة و كلمات اغاني حزينة و شكاوي لا حد لها .

8- الطائش : تجده في كل الصفحات يقول اي شيء خطر بباله لا يأبه للمشاعر او الاخلاق و له سبعة حسابات في الفيس .

9- المعجب : يجد الفايسبوك عالماً عجيبا زره المفظل هو اللايك .

10- ملك الدراما : يحط كل ما فيه تشويق و فرحة و حزن .

انت بقى مين فيهم ؟​


----------



## حبة خردل (25 فبراير 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2012)

حقيقة السلفى حازم ابو اسماعيل والأخوانى صبحى صالح


[YOUTUBE]3vxVskVnWw0[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## حبة خردل (26 فبراير 2012)

*




هذا الشـــاب
كان يأخذ صورة تذكارية مع ""أحد أفراد الجيش المصري"" بعد خلع مبارك بيوم
و فيما بعد
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
دهسه ""أحد أفراد الجيش المصري""بالمدرعة
يوم 9 أكتوبر أمام مبني العار الإعلامي ماسبيرو

إنه شهيد مذبحة ماسبيرو و رفيق ميدان التحرير الثائر المبتسم
صبحي جمال 25 سنة​*


----------



## حبة خردل (26 فبراير 2012)

*






أنا اخوان ..أنا مقطف بودان
​*


----------



## حبة خردل (26 فبراير 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (26 فبراير 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (26 فبراير 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (26 فبراير 2012)

*






نظر اليها باعجاب شديد وقال : " ممكن استغل الانفلات الامنى و اخطفك ؟!"
ردت عليه بخجل و دلال : " اخيرا الثوره بدأت تحقق اهدافها!

 ^___^
​*


----------



## حبة خردل (27 فبراير 2012)

حبة خردل قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*نداء عاجل للبرلمان المصري :-

هذة هي المواقع الاباحية التي نرغب بحجبها !!






منظر اباحي .. مش عاوزين نشوفه تاني في مصر ..!
وموقع اباحي .. محتاجين نمحيه من على " أرض " مصر ..!



*​


----------



## حبة خردل (27 فبراير 2012)

*





معلومة:
اول عملية لتنظيم القاعدة بقيادة اسامة بن لادن ومساعده ايمن الظواهرى ..هو تفجير السفارة المصرية فى باكستان وراح ضحيتها 72 شهيد مصرى من بينهم القنصل المصرى سنة 1995
​*


----------



## حبة خردل (29 فبراير 2012)

نائب عن حزب النور : المتظاهرين بياخدوا فلوس وشريط ترامادول
نادر بكار : نأسف لما قاله النائب , وكلامه لا يعبر عن الحزب

عبد المنعم الشحات : اللي ماتوا في بورسعيد مش شهدا
نادر بكار : هذا رأي شخصي , وكلامه لا يعبر عن الحزب

نائب عن حزب النور : تدريس اللغة الانجليزية مخطط خارجي
نادر بكار : هذا كلام لا يليق , وكلامه لا يعبر عن الحزب

نواب من حزب النور يهنئون مصطفى بكري لإفلاته من العقاب
نادر بكار : أرفض هذا التصرف تمامًا , وهو لا يعبر عن الحزب

يا نادر بكار : الظاهر أنك مش في الحزب أصلا ولا تعبر عن أفكار الحزب!


----------



## حبة خردل (29 فبراير 2012)

سأل طفل والده : ما معنى الفساد السياسي
- فأجابه : لن أخبرك يا بني لانه صعب عليك في هذا السن ... لكن دعني أقرب لك الموضوع
فانا اصرف على البيت لذلك فلنطلق علي اسم الرأسمالية ..
- وأمك تنظم شؤون البيت لذلك سنطلق عليها اسم الحكومة ..
...و انت تحت تصرفها لذلك فسنطلق عليك اسم الشعب ..
- و اخوك الصغير هو املنا فسنطلق عليه اسم المستقبل …
- اما الخادمة التي عندنا فهي تعيش من ورائنا فسنطلق عليها اسم القوى الكادحة …
- اذهب يا بني وفكر عساك تصل الى نتيجة …..
- و في الليل لم يستطع الطفل ان ينام .. فنهض من نومه قلقآ
- و سمع صوت أخيه الصغير يبكي فذهب اليه فوجده بلا حفاضته .
- ذهب ليخبر امه فوجدها غارقة في نوم عميق ولم تستيقظ ... و تعجب أن والده ليس نائما بجوارها .!!!
- فذهب باحثآ عن أبيه فنظر من ثقب باب غرفة الخادمة فوجد أبوه معها !!!!!!
و في اليوم التالي ::
- قال الولد لابيه : لقد عرفت يا أبي معنى الفساد السياسي .. !!!
- فقال الوالد: وماذا عرفت …..؟ !

- فقال الولد : عندما تلهو الرأسمالية بالقوى الكادحة وتكون الحكومة نائمة في سبات عميق فيصبح الشعب قلقا تائها مهملاً تماماً و يصبح المستقبل غارقا في القذارة.


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 فبراير 2012)

*






وَرَآءْ كُلْ فتَآهْ جميلهْ ♥ 

 غرفَهْ أجمَلْ منهَا بكثييييير 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]FaRSzlJg4Ow&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​
[YOUTUBE]O6aEAL1N6pM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2012)

*يا صلاة النبي
الله جميل .... ويحب الجمال .... صدق الله العظيم




*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2012)

*ذا أردت أن تفهم إنسانا فانظر فعله في لحظة اختيار حر .. 
وحينئذ سوف تفاجأ تماما .. 
فقد تري القديس يزني ...
وقد تري العاهرة تصلي.. 
وقد ترى الطبيب يشرب السم.. 
وقد تفاجأ بصديقك يطعنك....
وعدوك ينقذك .. 
وقد ترى الخادم سيداً في أفعاله.. 
والسيد أحقر من أحقر خادم في أعماله.. 
وقد ترى ملوكاً يرتشون 
وصعاليكا يتصدقون..!

د. مصطفى محمود*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2012)

​
*بيقولك المدرعات نازله وعليها بوسترات
بتقول
الثوره صابتني و مكتب الارشاد نجاني
الحلوة تفاحة ... للدهس والأباحة
"يا بلطجي يا قاسي...المدرعة مفيهاش كراسي"
الخرطوش اللي ميصبش يدوش
متبوصليش بعين رضية .... دى جاية بالمعونة الامريكية
سوقوا بالراحه يابهايم، سواق المدرعه نايم
طريق السلامه يا حظابط
ماتبصش بشماته .. الحلوة دهسه تلاتة
متبصش باحتقار .. الحلوة داهسة ثوار
الثورة خوخة .. ركبناها بعد دوخة
المدرعه دى طاهره...عمرها ما وقفت فى مظاهره
هدي و خليني أعدي ... أنا بدهس و محدش قدي!
لا تقولى نانى ولا سوسو الى هيقرب منى هدوسه
احترس الدهس متكرر
متبصليش بعين رضيه... دي بتاعة المرحلة الانتقالية ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2012)

*قف للكتاتنى..والبسه الطرطورا.......كاد الكتاتنى ان يكون سرورا*


----------



## حبة خردل (2 مارس 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (3 مارس 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (4 مارس 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2012)

*[YOUTUBE]ZHI7AKu2hQw[/YOUTUBE]

ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## حبة خردل (11 مارس 2012)

*




الشيخ المبجّل الفاضل صلاح ابو اسماعيل 
عضو ورئيس مجلس ادارة مراجيح المولد​*


----------



## حبة خردل (11 مارس 2012)

*




الله يرحمك يا عم جلال​*


----------



## حبة خردل (11 مارس 2012)

*
لا يحتاج الناس شوارع نظيفة ليكونوا محترمين ولكن تحتاج الشوارع أناس محترمين لتكون نظيفة*


----------



## حبة خردل (12 مارس 2012)

يقول الفنان الشعبي .. " نزلت سوق الحمير ... أختار لقلبي مُشير " .
و مُشير هُنا تعني مُلهم , و اسألوا مجمع اللغة العربية )


----------



## Star Online (12 مارس 2012)

بص يا سيدى...... دة تمثال الحرية ودى تمثال العدالة .... ويقولك الحرية والعدالة!!!!!! ..... جبتش حاجة من عندى!!!!!!!!!! ^__^


----------



## Star Online (12 مارس 2012)




----------



## Star Online (12 مارس 2012)




----------



## Star Online (12 مارس 2012)




----------



## Star Online (12 مارس 2012)




----------



## Star Online (12 مارس 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2012)

*فى المانيا قتل رجل متعصب إمرأة مصرية مسلمة, فسجن مدى الحياة ....
في مصر قتلت الدولة ألفين مصري ومصرية .....
هتكت عرض فتيات مصريات ....
أخذت نور عيون شباب مصري ....
وظل القتلى طلقاء ....
بينما تم سجن أصدقاء الشهداء... 
فعلاً الألمان كفرة ومتعصبين ....
ويكرهون العرب والمسلمين...!!


نوارة نجم ...

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## حبة خردل (20 مارس 2012)

*




عزيزى المواطن المصرى:
كلما شربت كوب ماء رجاءً أذكر قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث وأذكر كيف بحكمته حل مشكلة المياه مع أثيوبيا
أعزائى النواب السلفيين:
لولا حكمة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث لكان العالم وقف دقيقة حداداً على أرواح كل المصريين الذين كانوا سيموتون من الجفاف ... إبقوا جالسين فى مقاعد مجلسكم الموقر ولا تقفوا دقيقة حداداً فهو لا يحتاج وقفتكم بل أنتم من تحتاجون حكمته​*


----------



## حبة خردل (20 مارس 2012)

*
لما تبقى كل صور البروفيل لنفس الشخص 
لما تبقى الصفحه الاولى فى كل الجرائد صوره نفس الشخص 
لما تبقى كل القنوات بتتكلم عن انتقال نفس الشخص 
لما ألاقى الشرير بيبكى زى الطيب على نفس الشخص 
لما تبقى كل الاعمار حزينه على نفس الشخص 
لما يسيب اثر فى كل شخص لمجرد انه سمع عن نفس الشخص 
لما انتقاله يبقى وعظه عن أد ايه انت جنبه مش شخص
يبقى دا مش اى شخص دا اعظم شخص وانا ابنه وانا وهو اولاد للأعظم من اى شخص
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مارس 2012)

*مرشد الاخوان : الاخوان لن يرشحوا احد على منصب البابا فى هذه الدورة....وسننافس على 30 % من المجلس الكنسى ..تحت مبدء مشاركة لا مغالبة*


----------



## حبة خردل (20 مارس 2012)

*البابا شنودة يحل مشكلة دير الانبا بيشوى






دى صورة لمزار سيدنا البابا فى دير الانبا بيشوى
ويقوم الجيش باجراءات التامين حتى دفن سيدنا

... ملحوظة الدير ده هو نفسه اللى نفس الجيش هجم عليه فى فبراير 2011 بحجة وجود سور مخالف واسقط ضحايا منهم شاب قبطى استشهد واطلقت قوات الجيش وقتها قذائف كادت ان تصيب الكنيسة الاثرية
اليوم يعود الجيش للتأمين
وطبعا السور هيتبنى
والدير هيتوسع
ويبقى مزار عالمى
البابا شنودة حل مشكلة دير الانبا بيشوى زى ما تعودنا منه ومن حكمته بس المرة دى وهو متنيح

اقول ايه غير ربنا موجود
وان عدله ورحمته فوق كل وصف
​*


----------



## حبة خردل (20 مارس 2012)

*
عندما يقول المدعو "وجدى غنيم" عن رحيل البابا شنودة الثالث:

" مصر قد استراحت من رأس الكفر والعبد الفاجر والهالك والمجرم الملعون وعدو الإسلام ينتقم منه رب العباد، والذى ولع مصر وأننا نفرح لهلاكه لعنة الله عليه ولعنة الناس عليه.. غار فى ستين داهية"..
هذا الكلام لا يخرج إلا من شخص حقير وضيع دنيئ النفس, وتعليقى كان:
شوهنا صورة الشاب "وائل غنيم" ليتصدر المشهد حقير مثل "وجدى غنيم"!!..

فجاءنى رد من البعض مستهجناً استخدام كلمة "حقير", وأرد عليهم سريعاً كما يلى:
1- حقير هنا ليست "شتيمة" كما يظن البعض إنما هى وصف لكائن أحقر من أن يكون إنساناً.
2- العيب ليس في أنا حين أقول عليه "حقير", العيب في كل قواد يسمى هذا الكائن "داعية إسلامى"!!
3- محدش يقولى (جلال عامر) مكنش بيقول كذا وكان بيقول كذا لأنى ببساطة مش (جلال عامر), وهذا الكلام غير منشور في صحيفة بالمناسبة, بل هو تعليقى في صفحتى الخاصة الذى تفضل البعض بالتطفل عليها ثم طالبنى بأن أكتب كذا ولا أكتب كذا!!!

رامى جلال عامر​*


----------



## حبة خردل (20 مارس 2012)

*





بتشتم البابا .. اشتم
فى حياتة كان اللى بيشتم .. يشتم
عاش انسان بيحب الناس .. وانت بتشتم
علم ناس وفهم ناس .. وانت بتشتم
سامح ناس وبارك ناس .. وانت بتشتم
ساعد ناس وفرح ناس .. وانت بتشتم
صلى لربة وعمل قداس .. وانت بتشتم
حفر وجودة فى قلوب الناس .. وانت بتشتم
كان قلبة مليان احساس .. وانت بتشتم

قالوا علية حكيم الزمان .. وانت بتشتم
بسمتة تملى الكون امان .. وانت بتشتم
قلبة رقيق مليان حنان .. وانت بتشتم
رمز حقيقى للأنسان .. وانت بتشتم
اتحمل كل الاحزان .. وانت بتشتم
سامح القاتل سامح الندل والجبان .. وانت بتشتم
اسمة للوطن عنوان .. وانت بتشتم

اشتم ياللا كمان وكمان .. اشتم
__________________________________
البابا عمل كل حاجة فى حياتة حب الناس والناس بتحبة عاش الحياة واتحمل حزنها وألمها وفرح وضحك واتعلم وعلم ناس كتير قوى .. علمهم الصبر والحكمة ومحبة الله .. علمهم التوبة
والتسامح والغفران علمهم حب مصر بجد .

انت عملت اية .." شتمت ؟! "
اشتم ...!!!​*


----------



## حبة خردل (20 مارس 2012)

*






محاضرة اليوم من قداسة البابا شنودة :

كيف تصمت لتكون كلماتك في اذن الله .... كيف تغلق عينك لتنظر السماء .
محاضرة مدتها ثلاثة أيام .. ولكن صعبة علينا جداً جدا
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (20 مارس 2012)

*
قائد يقتل شعبه من اجل كرسي السلطه !!
و شعب يموت حزنا علي قائده بعدما ترك كرسيه !!
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (23 مارس 2012)

*






بعد أن رفض قداسة البابا سفر المسيحيين الى اسرائيل قبل حل القضية الفلسطينية وصدور قرار السادات بنفى قداسة البابا شنودة الى دير انبا بيشوى. حدث فى يوم 25-9-1981أن نيافة انبا صرابامون رئيس الدير أن رأى رؤية مفتوحة العينين بضرورة اخذ قداسة البابا الى الكنيسة وفعلا توجه مسرعا وطلب من قداسة البابا ترك قلايته والذهاب معه للكنيسة وعند وصوله الى الكنيسة نزلت دانة من صاروخ موجه على قلاية قداسة البابا وحطمتها حتى منسوب سطح الأرض وحضر احد اللواءات الى الدير يسأل عن الخسائر فقابله نيافة انبا صرابامون بأن قداسة
البابا بخير ونتيجة لذلك حوكم 6 لواءات وبعد اسبوع قتل السادات 

وهذا قليل من كثير​*


----------



## zezza (23 مارس 2012)

*اول مرة اسمع القصة دى 
بجد خطيرة ...شكرا يا قمر *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2012)

حبة خردل قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*قريتها من شويه ع الفيس
واول مره اعرف المعلومه دي
ميرسي ليكي ​*


----------



## حبة خردل (23 مارس 2012)

*من اقوال البابا شنودة


* إن لـم يـكـن لـك شـئ تـعـطـيـه لـلـنـاس ، اعـطـهـم ابـتـسـامـة لـطـيـفـة وكـلـمـة طـيـبـة اعـطـيهـم حـبـاً ، اعـطـهـم حـنـانـاً اعـطـهـم كـلـمـة تـشـجـيـع ، اعـطـهـم قـلـبـك

* ثـــــق ان جـمــــيـع احـتـيـاجـاتـــــك سـتـأتـيـــــك دون ان تـطـلــــــب .... ولـتـــــكـن صـلاتـــــك لا طـلـــــبـا بـــــل حـــــبـا ... وان لـم يـــــكـن فـيـــــك هــــذا الــــحـب صـلـــــي لـكـــــي يـعطـيـــــك الـــــرب ايـــــاه ... قـــــل لــــه بـأسـتـمــــرار اعـطـــــنـي يــــارب ان احـــــبـك

* إن الإنسان لا ينظر مطلقاً إلخلف بل ينسي ماهو وراء ويمتد إلى قدام "فى 13:3 "
الأمس ليس فى يدك . لقد فارقك إلى غير رجعة .
أما الحاضر فهو فى يدك . والمستقبل تستطيع أن تعمل من أجله .
والذى يتطلع إلى الأمام ، يتقدم بغير توقف . نظراته حتى إلى الأبد ، وإلى الله .

*ابراهيم شيخ
و يعقوب غير أمين
و يوسف صغير
و موسي ثقيل الفم
و جدعون فقير
و شمشون زاني
و ايليا يائس
و ارميا باكي
و يونان صلب الرقبة
و بطرس مندفع
و توما شكاك
و بولس مريض
و تيموثاوس خجول
هؤلاء هم من استخدمهم الله بقوة
فلنثق ان الله قادر ان يسخدمنا رغم ضعفنا
لا تذهب إلي حيث تأخذك الحياة بل خذ الحياة إلي حيث انت ذاهب
و تذكر دائما أنك ولدت لتحيا و لست حيا لأنك ولدت


*أحـــيــانـــا
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

يمنع الـلـه عـنـك مـا تـريـد ... لـيـمــنـحـك ما تـحــتـاج

إذا كـانت الأمـور تـجـرِي وفـقـاً لرغـبـتـك ف أنـت مـحـظـوظ...

و إذا لم تكن كذلك ف أنت أكثر حظاً لانها تجري وفـقـاً لـرغـبة الـلـه

فــابــتـــســم وقــل "أشـكـــــرك يــــــــارب"..


+ الـــبـابـا شـــنـوده الــــثـالـث +
ذهبي الفم و معلم الأجيال
​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2012)

ميرسى تاسونى حاجات حلوة خالص للبابا 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​




*أصلي جدااا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2012)

*[YOUTUBE]Z-F9a3eQVfM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

هناك بشر ولاد ناس .... وهناك بشر ولاد كلب​*


----------



## geegoo (26 مارس 2012)

*اضحك_مع_الاخوان..*

*الانتخابات الرئاسيه معرضه للتزوير فى ظل حكومه الجنزورى....*

*امال انتو نجحتو فى ظل حكومه سعد زغلول*


----------



## geegoo (26 مارس 2012)

ذنوبك كتير! ماتفكرش كتير! 
الحق و أعمل توكيل لعمك حازم أبو إسماعيل
 ولو ما عملتش فاعلم ان ذنوبك هي التي منعتك


----------



## geegoo (26 مارس 2012)

هل تعلم
 =========
 * ان البابا شنودة كان مصابا بسرطان البنكرياس وكان يعالج بالكيماوي منذ سنوات
 * ان البابا كان مصابا بفشل كلوي وكان يقوم بغسيل الكلي 3 مرات اسبوعيا
 * ان البابا كان يعاني من الام واوجاع شديده جدا جد بالعمود الفقري وكان يعالج عن طريق حقن العمود الفقري لتسكين الالام

*وبالرغم من ذلك كان دائما مبتسما فرحا بشوشا مبتهجا وكان يحمل صليبه بفرح شديد*

 * هل تعلم ان البابا عندما حاصرة السلفيين بالكاتدرائيه حاول الخروج لهم  قائلا لا تمنعوني من نوال اكليل الشهاده الا ان الاباء الاساقفه الموجودين  معه منعوه قائلين انت عندك اكاليل كتيرة جدا ولا تنتظر اكليل الشهاده  ومنعوة من الخروج

 * هل تعلم ان البابا كان يقضي نص الاسبوع بقلايته بالدير ولم ينسي يوما انه راهب

 * هل تعلم ان يوم الخميس كان يخصصه البابا للفقراء والمحتاجين وكان يفرح  جدا جدا باي فقير مسلم ويلبي طلبه في الحال ولم يكن يفرق يوما بين محتاج  مسلم او مسيحي

 * هل تعلم ان البابا شنوده منذ جلس علي كرسيه حكم مصر 2 من الرؤساء هم السادات ومبارك

 * هل تعلم ان ان حسني مبارك لم يكن بطيئا فقط في قراراته عند قيام الثورة  ولكنه كان بطيئا ايضا في اتخاذ قرار بالغاء قرار السادات بمنع البابا من  مغادرة الدير ولم يتخذ القرار الا بعد 4 سنوات اي ان البابا ظل محبوسا  بديرة بعد موت السادات ب4 سنوات

 * هل تعلم انه بسبب سوء العلاقه  بين البابا والسادات ولولا قرار حبس البابا بالدير لحضر البابا العرض  العسكري الذي مات فيه السادات ولكن الذي حضر هو الانبا صموئيل وهو احد  الخمسة الذين اختارهم السادات لتولي شئون الكنيسه وايضا هو احد الثلاثة  مرشحين الذين القيت عليهم القرعه الهيكليه التي اختير منها البابا شنوده

 * هل تعلم انه عندما صدر قرار بحبس البابا بالدير كان البابا في طريقه  للمقر بالكاتدرائيه وقيل له انه ممنوع من دخوله فرد البابا قائلا اي مكان  يتواجد به البابا هو مقر للبابا

 * هل تعلم ان اول عظة للبابا بعد خروجه من الدير كانت في يناير 1985 بعنوان المحبه

 * هل تعلم ان اول عظة للبابا بعد محاصرة السلفيين للكاتدرائيه كانت بعنوان اغفروا

 * هل تعلم عندما قيل للبابا انك ستسلم الكنيسه للمسيح رد قائلا تلك وظيفة البطريرك ال118

 * هل تعلم ان البابا قبل نياحته وصي علي الاهتمام بالكنيسه وابنائها

 بركته وشفاعته ومعونته فلتكن معنا اجمعين امين


----------



## geegoo (26 مارس 2012)

أحمد زويل (استاذ الكيمياء الرئيسي في اشهر معاهد كاليفورنيا)
 مجدي يعقوب (عبقري القلب وأول مصري يحصل علي لقب سير)
 مصطفي السيد (عالج السرطان بجزيئات الذهب)
 فاروق الباز (اختار مواقع الهبوط لابولو اثناء عمله بناسا)
 كريم رشيد (اشهر مصمم صناعي في العالم)
محمد عبده (استاذ فيزياء متخصص في الاندماج النووي)
 ابو بكر الصديق (افضل عالم رياضيات في العالم لعام ٢٠١٠)
 مجدي بيومي (رئيس قسم الحاسب الآلي بجامعة لويزيانا)
 عصام حجي (عضو فريق ناسا لدراسة المريخ)
 هاني عازر (مصمم اكبر محطة قطارات في العالم ببرلين)
 محمد البرادعى ( استاذ قانون دولي ورئيس اكبر وكالة دولية سابق والحاصل على جائزه نوبل )
 أسماء تخلوا منها لجنة الدستور المصري التي تضم نادر بكار والسيد البدوي و بكري و توفيق عكاشة و فلاليط الأخوان


----------



## geegoo (26 مارس 2012)

* ليس عندنا شباب عاطل بل «مُعطَّل» ولا مواطن جاهل بل «مُجهَّل» ولا إنسان غائب بل «مُغيَّب». 


 (جلال عامر) رحمه الله*


----------



## geegoo (26 مارس 2012)

مقطفات من بيان المشير

 سنرفس بشده من يحاول تقسيمنا وسنتوحد ويتحد جميع طوائف الشعب ليصبحوا حدوة  واحدة وننهق باعلى صوتنا فى وجه من يحاول عرقلة سير الوطن الى بر اللجام


----------



## bob (26 مارس 2012)

*تنيبه  هام : في أشاعة منتشرة بتقول انك لو دوبت بوستر ابو اسماعيل فى مايه و  شربته على الريق تشفى من ألام الضهر.... كذب على فكره ...... مش محتاج  المايه .. الزق البوستر على ضهرك و بس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *تنيبه  هام : في أشاعة منتشرة بتقول انك لو دوبت بوستر ابو اسماعيل فى مايه و  شربته على الريق تشفى من ألام الضهر.... كذب على فكره ...... مش محتاج  المايه .. الزق البوستر على ضهرك و بس*



*بيقولوا كمان بينفع جدا فى علاج البواسير .... فيوصى باستخدامه فى التوليت ....*


----------



## bob (26 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بيقولوا كمان بينفع جدا فى علاج البواسير .... فيوصى باستخدامه فى التوليت ....*


*ماهو تقريبا جاري تصنيع بكرات مناديل سومعه*


----------



## geegoo (27 مارس 2012)

*للجادين فقط .. 
*

* شقة بمصر الجديدة تطل على حائط معليهوش بوستر ابو اسماعيل*


----------



## حبة خردل (29 مارس 2012)

*






بعث الدكتور سعد الكتاتني رئيس مجلس الشعب ببرقية تهنئة الي الدكتور سعد الكتاتني بمناسبة تولي الأخير مسؤولية رئاسة الجمعية التأسيسية لصياغة الدستور، واعرب الدكتور الكتاتني في برقيته عن سعادته البالغة باختيار شخص بحكمة الكتاتني لمثل هذه المهمة الشاقة التي ينوء بحملها الرجال، كما أعرب الكتاتني في برقيته عن استعداده التام للتعاون مع الدكتور الكتاتني في هذه المهمة الشاقة. كما أعرب الكتاتني عن ثقته في كفاءة الأخير وانه سيراعي ضميره قبل أي شيء عند كتابة اختصاصات وسلطات مجلس الشعب.
​*


----------



## حبة خردل (29 مارس 2012)

*










صورة من أول متجر إفتراضي فى العالم في كوريا. حيث تظهر جميع المنتجات على رفوف تقع على شاشات LCD. يقوم العميل باختيار المواد التى يرغب فى شراءها عن طريق لمس تلك الشاشات ليجد كل ما قام بإختياره معبأً في أكياس عند خروجه للدفع

ملحوظة : كوريا من الدول التى بدأت مشروعها النهضوى بالتوازى مع مشروع مصر فى الستينات .. لكن أنظروا إلى أين وصلت ، وإلى أين وصلنا !!
​*


----------



## حبة خردل (29 مارس 2012)

*هل تعلم أن الدكتور ( مصطفى السيد ) توصل الى علاج السرطان عن طريق استخدام مركبات الذهب واحد اعضاء لجنة المائة التى تحدد من يستحق الفوز بجائزة ( نوبل ) فى الكيمياء ، وحاصل على أعلى وسام بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية فى مجال العلم

ليس فى لجنه ( وضع الدستور ) 

بينما تمت الاستعانة بـالنائب (ماهر أحمد محمد حزيمة) عضو مجلس الشورى عن حزب (الحرية والعدالة) حصل دبلوم مدرسة ( ثانوى صناعي ) عام 1980 ويعمل محضر أول معمل بشركة غرب الدلتا لإنتاج الكهرباء بزاوية غزال ؟!!​*


----------



## حبة خردل (29 مارس 2012)

*
اعتذر للاخوان المسلمين عن عدم نزولى معهم يوم الجمعه وذلك لمشاركتى فى اليوم العالمى لحمايه حيوان الكنجارو من الانقراض ...
انشرها بقدر حبك للكنجارو*​


----------



## حبة خردل (29 مارس 2012)

*اختارت جمعية القلب الامريكية بشيكاغو الدكتور المصرى مجدي يعقوب جراح القلب العالمي ليفوز بلقب اسطورة الطب في العالم ضمن اكبر خمس شخصيات طبية اثرت في تاريخ الطب ..!

وام ايمن بتحط الدستور في مصر ^_^
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (29 مارس 2012)

*عمرو موسي بيقول هيخلي مصر زي
اوربا في خلال 100 يوم
ياعم انتا اصلاً محتاج 5 سنين عشان
تشيل بوسترات ابو اسماعيل بس D:*


----------



## حبة خردل (29 مارس 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2012)

حبة خردل قال:


> *عمرو موسي بيقول هيخلي مصر زي
> اوربا في خلال 100 يوم
> ياعم انتا اصلاً محتاج 5 سنين عشان
> تشيل بوسترات ابو اسماعيل بس D:*



*ههههههههههههههههه صح لازم يكون واقعى
ميرررسى يا قمررر:new8:*


----------



## حبة خردل (30 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## حبة خردل (30 مارس 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مارس 2012)

حبة خردل قال:


> ​



*
الاستاذه عزه الجرف (ام ايمن) نائبة البرلمان عن حزب الحرية و العدالة - ممثلة المراءة المصرية فى اللجنة التاسيسية للدستور

ودى بعض مقترحات الحاجة ام ايمن للنهوض بالمراءة المصرية !!


عزة الجزف تريد التأكد من السجل الاجرامي للشهداء قبل اعطاء ذويهم تعويضات !!!

عزة الجرف عايزة تلغي قانون اخبار الزوج لزوجته الاولى انه ها يتجوز عليها لانه بيفتت الاسرة !!

عاوزة قانون يسمح للزوج باغتصاب زوجته !!! علشان ده حقه عايزة تمنع اثبات ابناء الزنا علشان ما تنتشرش الرذيلة !!!

عايزة تمنع المرأة من السفر لان فيه خلوة مع رجال غير زوجها

عايزة تلغي قانون منح الجنسية لابناء المصريات المتزوجات من اجنبي !!!

عاوزة تلغي قانون الخلع

عاوزة تلغي قانون التحرش الجنسي لان عري النساء هو السبب وبالتالي التحرش حلال

عاوزة ضرب الاطفال يبقى مسموح به قانونا علشان الناس تضرب عيالها على الصلاة والصوم!!!

عزة الجرف تريد الغاء قانون الشقة من حق الزوجة لأن الرجل مبقاش له قوامة وبقى مهدد في بيته بالطرد!!! *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## حبة خردل (30 مارس 2012)

*






about 3 million Christian Copts, were before the cathedral on the day of pope's rest !! 

قدرت السلطات عدد الاقباط الذين حضروا الجنازة التاريخية الشعبية لقداسة البابا بحوالى 3 مليون قبطى .. ومع ذلك تجد السفهاء من المتاسلمين يقولون: " هما النصارى كام يعنى .. 3 مليون" __ لا يا كابتن النصارى - طبقا لاخر احصاء رسمى خاص بالكنيسة المصرية - حوالى 18 مليون و 600 الف قبطى مسيحى يعيشون داخل مصر .. موتوا بغيظكم
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 مارس 2012)

*طب ام ايمن هتدخل لجنة تشكيل الدستور ممثلة للمرأة المصرية .. بالنسبة للعوانس مفيش حد بيمثلهم ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## حبة خردل (30 مارس 2012)

*



بدلاً من كل هؤلاء أخترنا 
ام أيمن × 






الدستور المصري أم الاجنبي​​*


----------



## حبة خردل (31 مارس 2012)

*





Naguib Sawares; the Richest Coptic and Egyptian man, got one of 
the highest prizes in France 

نجيب ساويرس ؛ رمز مصرى يكرمه العالم ، ويهينه رعاع المتاسلمين


يمنح الرئيس نيكولا ساركوزي رئيس الجمهورية الفرنسية، الاثنين المقبل، المهندس نجيب ساويرس وسام جوقة الشرف برتبة قائد والذي يعد من أرفع الأوسمة الوطنية بفرنسا، تقديراً لجهوده ومساهمته في تعزيز علاقات التعاون بين القاهرة وباريس بمجالات الصناعة والاستثمار وخدمة المجتمع .

يذكر أن الرئيس الفرنسى السابق جاك شيراك قد منح ساويرس وسام جوقة الشرف الفرنسية (Legion d’honneur) بدرجة ضابط فى أبريل 2007 والذى تم رفعه مؤخراً لدرجة قائد ، ويعتبر أعلى وسام تمنحه الجمهورية الفرنسية تقديراً لجهوده البارزة في خدمة العلاقات بين البلدين.

كما تم منح رجل الأعمال المصري نجيب ساويرس من قبل عدداً من الأوسمة العالمية الرفيعة، منها وسام (نجمة التضامن الإيطالى) الذى منحته له الحكومة الايطالية خلال يوليو من العام الماضي كصاحب أكبر استثمار مصرى فى النظام الاقتصادى الإيطالى.
وفى عام 2006 منح الرئيس الباكستانى بيرفيز مشرف المهندس نجيب ساويرس وسام (Sitara-e-Quaid-e-Azam) هو أرفع وسام في الدولة تقديراً للخدمات الكبيرة التي قدمها للشعب الباكستاني في مجال الاتصالات، والاستثمار والعمل الاجتماعي .

وستقوم فاليري بيكريس المتحدثة باسم الحكومة الفرنسية ووزيرة الموازنة بتقديم شارة القائد للمهندس نجيب ساويرس خلال الاحتفال الذى سيقام فى مكتبها بوزارة الموازنة الفرنسية .
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (31 مارس 2012)

_*التعريف العملــــي لكلـــمة ((( مســــــــــــــخـرة ))) ؟ !! 






الصورة الاولي : :
الدكتورة / تيسير أبو النصر عميدة كلية هندسة في جامعة بريتش كولومبيا بكندا (ترتيب الجامعة 34 على مستوى العالم ) و العالمة في مجال الهندسة الكهربائية و الحاصلة على العديد من جوائز التقديرية للمساهمة في رفع المستوى العلمي و الإجتماعي للمرأة في كندا (((غير ))) موجودة في لجنة إعداد دستور مصر .

الصورة الثانية :: 
الدكتورة / هبة رؤوف عزت - دكتوراه بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف ... مدرس العلوم السياسية بكلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية في جامعة القاهرة ومحاضر زائر بالجامعة الأمريكية في القاهرة ... بكالوريوس العلوم السياسية تقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف ... ماجستير العلوم السياسية بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف – جامعة القاهرة ... باحث زائر بمركز أوكسفورد للدراسات الإسلامية برضو مش موجودة في لجنة الدستور

الصورة الثالثة مسك الختام :: 
عــــزة الجـــرف و شهرتها الاخت (أم ايمن) حزب الحرية و العدالة حاصلة على معهد خدمة اجتماعية .. ومن اشهر اقوالها بحث السجل الاجرامي للشهداء و المفاجئة الكبيرة بقى ان أم ايمن عضو لجنة دستور مصــــــــــر بعد الثورة ...

الاتنين اللي فاتو مش في لجنة دستور مصر و (( أم أيمن )) في لجنة دستور مصر 

لا تنهدش يا عزيزي فهذا هو التعريف العملي لكلمة مسخـــــــــــرة
​*_


----------



## حبة خردل (31 مارس 2012)

*الاخوان مسكوا مجلس الشعب
مسكوا مجلس الشوري
مسكوا تأسيسه الدستور
ناويين علي الرئاسة
ياخوفي علي منصب البابا*


----------



## حبة خردل (1 أبريل 2012)




----------



## geegoo (1 أبريل 2012)

التشكيل النهائي للجنة الدستور ..


----------



## geegoo (1 أبريل 2012)

الإخوان ما كانوش ناويين يرشحوا حد للرئاسه بس الشيطان " شاطر "

 د. باسم يوسف


----------



## geegoo (1 أبريل 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2012)

*الاخوان 29/ 1 / 2011 | احنا هننزل الثورة
 الاخوان فبراير 2011 | مش هناخد الاغلبية وهننزل على ثلث المقاعد
 الاخوان يناير 2012 | فوز الاخوان بـ 45% من البرلمان
 الاخوان نوفمبر 2011 | نؤيد وندعم حكومة الدكتور الجنزوري
 الاخوان في بيان 14 مارس | نرفض حكومة الدكتور الجنزوري
 الاخوان ابريل 2011 | لن نقدم مرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية
 الاخوان 31 / 3 / 2012 | سنرشح خيرت الشاطر للرئاسة
 فعلا على رائ المثل الراجل مش بس بكلمته ,, الراجل برعايته لمكتب الارشاد وشلته*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2012)

*الكذب هو الحل .... 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## bob (1 أبريل 2012)

*علي  فكره بقي علشان منظلمش حد ، أنا جالي توضيح دلوقت من واحد من الأخوان  ...لما المتحدث الرسمي قال "الجماعه " لا تسعي للحكم ...كان قصده "المدام"*


----------



## geegoo (2 أبريل 2012)




----------



## geegoo (5 أبريل 2012)

شغلتك في المجلس .. بوروروم ؟؟


----------



## حبة خردل (5 أبريل 2012)

*







خد بالك رغم أن العالم.. مليء بالمعاناة.. إلا أنه أيضاً ممتلىء بمن يقهرونه*​


----------



## bob (7 أبريل 2012)

*سيشهد التاريخ ان السلفيين عمرهم ما اتظاهروا إلا علشان ستات .كاميليا .وفاء .عبير ..سوسن.. أم أبو اسماعيل*


----------



## حبة خردل (8 أبريل 2012)

*






 ياو مينج  Yao_Ming  لاعب سلة صيني ومحترف في امريكا اشهر ما فيه ضحكته اللي تعتبر ضحكة وبكى في نفس الوقت عشان كده بنشوفه كتير في  اللي بيعبر عن حالنا*


----------



## حبة خردل (13 أبريل 2012)

*سر محبة فاطمة ناعوت للمسيحين*

*




فاطمة ناعوت 

نشأت في مدرسة مسيحية كان بها كنيسة وكان بها مسجد. تعلمت فيها المحبة المطلقة لكل الناس، وأن القوى وحده هو القادر على المحبة حتى للعدو، كما فعل السيد المسيح فغفر لمن آذوه وطلب من الله ألا يقيم عليهم تلك الخطيئة لأنهم لا يعرفون ماذا يفعلون، فإن كان هذا مع العدو، فما بالك بالصديق؟ علمونا في مدرستي أن الدين لله والوطن للجميع وأن ما لله لله وما لقيصر لقيصر كما قال السيد المسيح. وثانيا أنا قرأت الأناجيل والعهد القديم في سن مبكرة جدا، وكذلك قرأت كل الأديان الوضعية في الشرق الأقصى، وكذلك قرأت القرآن وأحفظ من آياته المكية حوالي 3 اجزاء. وثالثا أنا أحب تعالم السيد المسيح وتقريبا أتبعها في كل حياتي منذ صغري لأنها تعالم شديدة الرقي وتهذّب النفس وتسمو بالروح. كما أنني مفتونة بالعهد الجديد لدرجة الهوس. أقول كل هذا بكل فرح وبكل فخر.​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (13 أبريل 2012)

*موسوعة
تحفة بأمانة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## حبة خردل (13 أبريل 2012)

*
سالوني ليه راسك مرفوعه وعنيك قويه
انت ابن وزير ولا ابن رئيس جمهوريه
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
قولتلهم العفو يا ناس كل القضيه

اني ابن ملك الملوك ابن فادي كل البشريه

قالولي طيب ازاي وانت مليان بالخطيه

قولتلهم مهما ببعد عنه واخطئ ليه برضو ابويا وغالي عليا

دا مهما وقعت في الخطيه بايده الحنينه يشدني ويعدي بيا

دا نزل واتجلد واتهان واتصلب واتالم عشان يمحي عني اي خطيه

دا ابويا وحبيبي وعينيه دايما عليا وانا مهما بعدت وتهت عليه دايما عنيا

دا وعدني بفرح كبير وعدني في حضنه هعيش وعدني بالابديه ​*


----------



## حبة خردل (14 أبريل 2012)

*Work as if it was your first day. Forgive as soon as possible. Love without boundaries. Laugh without control And never stop smiling.​*


----------



## حبة خردل (14 أبريل 2012)

*Going to church doesn't make you a Christian any more than standing in a garage makes you a car.*​


----------



## حبة خردل (22 أبريل 2012)

*
If God revealed to us all the disasters we were about to have and he saved us from them...our whole life won't be enough to thank Him. ~Pope Shenouda the Third

صدقوني لو كشف الله لنا المصائب التى كنا معرضين لها وحمانا الله منها ما كانت حياتنا كلها تكفي للشكر. ~البابا شنودة الثالث​*


----------



## حبة خردل (29 أبريل 2012)

ردود علي الفيس بوك اعجبتني فيما يختص بحجب المواقع الاباحية

بداية الخبر

كشف خبراء في الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات اليوم السبت عن أن التكلفة المبدئية التي تتحملها الدولة لحجب المواقع الإباحية على شبكة الإنترنت تتراوح بين 70 إلى مائة مليون جنيه مصري.
وأكد الخبراء، خلال الحلقة النقاشية حول الرقابة على الإنترنت وحجب المواقع الإباحية ومايستتبعه من حجب ضمن فعاليات اليوم الثالث لمؤتمر القاهرة الدولي للاتصالات كايرو آي سي ت 2012"، أنه لم يمر ثلاثة شهور على الحجب وإلا سيتم إختراق تلك المواقع مجددا بواسطة وسائل كروت فنية زهيدة للغاية تتراوح بين 10 إلي 15 دولارا للواحد، ويتم النفاذ لتلك المواقع.
وقال أحمد حلمي ، مسئول بالجهاز القومي لتنظيم الإتصالات، إن دور الجهاز تتمثل في تنظيم العمل بين شركات الاتصالات المختلفة، وهذا التنظيم يتم إستنادا على تشريع ، مشيرا إلي أن قانون الاتصالات الحالي لايتضمن شيء بخصوص محتوى المواقع ، وبالتالي فإن حجب المواقع ليس من مسئولية الجهاز.
وأضاف قائلا، "حتى الآن لايوجد مسئول عن حجب المواقع الإباحية في مصر، مسئولية قطع الاتصالات عموما تقع على عاتق شركات الاتصالات، الجهاز ليس مسئول عن ذلك".
وأشار إلي، أن قانون الاتصالات الحالي يسمح للجهات السيادية بقطع الاتصالات بناء على تحليلها للموقف الأمني للبلاد.
وأكد أن الجهاز يقف على مسافة متساوية بين كافة الأطراف في مصر سواء الراغبة في حجب المواقع الإباحية إو تركها ، قائلا "لو صدر تشريع من مجلس الشعب بحجب المواقع سيقوم الجهاز بدوره إعداد الوسائل التنظيمية للحجب".
من جانبه ، قال الدكتور ناجي أنيس خبير الاتصالات، إن هناك درجات في عملية حجب المواقع سواء الإباحية أو غيرها، وضرب مثلا أيام ثورة لخامس والعشرين من يناير حينما تم غلق مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي "الفيس بووك وتويتر" ، ثم تلا ذلك قطع كامل لخدمات الإنترنت بالبلاد.
وأضاف قائلا، "إذا تمت الموافقة على حجب المواقع الإباحية ستكون ذريعة للحجب الكامل للإنترنت بعد ذلك، هذه خطوة لخطوات أخرى لو وضعنا أقدامنا على أول السلم هنصل للآخر"، وأشار إلى أن كل الدول التي تقوم بحجب شبه كامل للمواقع الإباحية مثل السعودية وإيران والصين ، في النهاية كل ماتم حجبه في النهاية المواقع السياسية، والمواقع الإباحية يتم وضعها فقط في المواجهة لكسب تأييد المجتمع.

الردود الرائعة



* مش الأحسن صرف هذه الأموال في التعليم او الصحة او رفع مستوى الفقراء أو محاربة الجهل و الأمية؟ أيه التخلف ده؟ و هو منع المواقع الأباحية حيكون سبب تقدم مصر؟ طيب ما هناك دول كبرى كثيرة لا تمنع هذه المواقع و تترك للناس استعمال عقولهم و مبادئهم في القرار. و مع ذلك فهي دول متقدمة و فيها الكثير من المتدينيين! فرض الأخلاق بالعافية حيخلينا زي باكستان التي تحجب هذه المواقع بينما هي على رأس قائمة البلاد التي يبحث مواطنوها عن الجنس على الأنترنت!

* البرلمان بعد ان حل جميع مشاكل مصر بصدد الإنتهاء من اصدار قانون يمنع المواقع الإباحيه. 
ماشى يا مجلس ابله فضيله بظنكم ان منع اى شيئ من على الكومبيوتر سوف يحد من انتشاره ده فكر متخلف وعلى العكس سلبياته اكثر من ايجابياته طيب تعالو نشوف ايجابياته اولا : نواب الاغلبيه حيفرحو ويقولو هيييييييييه بنفس الطريقه اللى اتعودم يعملوها لما يلاقوم كلبين فى حالة تواصل على طول بخشبه وهات يا ضرب لغاية ما يفكوهم على طول يقولو هيييييييييه يا فرحتنا بيكم تعالو شوفو السلبيات يا برلمان التيت.....اولا مفيش حاجه اسمها موقع يغلق فى اى مكان لأن فى سوفت وير يخفى عنوانك الرقمى (ال اى بى) ويعطى عنوان فى اى بلد فى العالم وهذا البرنامج موجود على سي نت داون لود المعروف لكل مصري يعنى بإختصار تدخل على النت من طنطا والنت تتعامل معاك كأنك فى لندن يالله يا حلوين قولو هيييييه على خيبتكم القويه ثانيا الصينيين ملوك بيع اى حاجه مقلده حيغرقو السوق افلام جاهزه ومطبوعه ومفتوحه للنسخ ونيابة عن شعب الصين خصوصا اهالى هونج كونج الكرام نشكر مجلسكم الموقر المحترم ثالثا مع التقدم الهائل فى صناعة الكاميرات ستنتشر الافلام الإباحيه محلية الصنع (الموجوده اصلا) ولكن بطريقه اكثر احترافا لتواجد السوق والمكسب الخيالى المحقق وسريعا ما سيظهر فى الأسواق المصريه (والعربيه) افلام من هذا النوع اما عن خوف الأبطال من إنكشاف شكلهم للناس فسيتم التغلب عليه بطريقتين ماسكات فانديتو وفانديتا وكرومبه وعم ايوب اما الطريقه الثانيه هى ان يكون الابطال نفسهم ضحايا خصوصا الطرف النسائى ولا يكتشف الأمر الا بعد اغراق السوق بهذه الافلام مثل دينا وايناس الدغيدى.رابعا وهذا البند هو الأخطر : نتيجة لتداول هذه الافلام على سى دى فالحفظ سيكون خارج الكومبيوتر وهذا طبيعى ومكمن الخطوره هو وقوع هذه الافلام تحت تصرف الشخص الخطأ فعلا وهم الاطفال فتكون نتيجه مدمره فى انحراف جنسى مبكر قد يعنى دمارا حقيقيا يصعب علاجه.بقى ان يتسائل احد واين بوليس الآداب اقول له ماذا يفعل بوليس الآداب مع 25 مليون مستخدم للكومبيوتر ويزيد نصفهم على الأقل من الشباب والمراهقين اخيرا نشكر الساده الاعضاء على جهودهم المخلصه والمثمره فى خدمة البطيخ قصدى الوطن.

* رأيي المتواضع ان حجب المواقع هيدفع الشباب الصغير الي محاولة الحصول على المواد الاباحية بطرق مختلفة. 
الحل مش فى المنع والحجب... الحل فى الفهم والتوعية.

فى الخليج المواقع ممنوعة ورغم كدة المواد الاباحية منتشرة بشكل كبير.

* أعضاء مجلس الشعب الذين أعلنوا الجهاد المقدس لحماية الفضيلة و الأخلاق.. الذين انتفخت عروق الدم في أعناقهم و كل منهم يمسك بميكروفون المجلس فاتحاً فمه علي آخره ناظراً الي عدسات التليفزيون ليتأكد أنها تصوره فعلاً.. الذين عقدوا الإتفاق مع وزارة المواصلات لإغلاق القنوات الإباحية الأجنبية التي تدمر أخلاق المواطنين.. ألا يعلمون أنهم يعيشون علي أرض واحدة مع أكبر موقع إباحي "حي" و "فاعل" علي ظهر الكرة الأرضية.. موقع مصري مائة في المائة.. حيث يوجد أكثر من ثلاثة و نصف مليون طفل شوارع يعيشون حياتهم في المقابر و تحت الكباري و في مقالب تجمع الزبالة.. كثيرون منهم بالغون فتياناً و فتيات ينجبون من بعضهم البعض في "الحرام".. أي فكر و أي ثقافة و أي مستوي تعليمي يتمتع بها اولئك الذين كتبهم القدر علينا نواباً يمثلون معاناة الشعب..
نواب يحاربون الحرام "الأجنبي" في الفضاء الفسيح.. بينما الحرام "المصري" بكل بشره يقع علي مقربة أمتار من مجلس شعب الذي يقفون فيه يرفعون أذان الصلاة..

* الجاهلون فقط هم من يحاولون معالجة النتائج دون النظر الى الأسباب ؛ تعلمنا فى الهندسة أن نعالج سبب العطل وبالتالى لن يحدث العطل ولكن هؤلاء يريدون تركيب قطع غيار جديده بتكلفة 100000000 جنية والسبب مازال موجود! فليسقط الجهل . المئة مليون جنيه يجوزوا عشرة الاف شاب وفتاه ويفتحو عشر الاف بيت هى دى المحاربة الحقيقية للرزائل

* ملعون ابو التخلف الناس مش لاقية تاكل ياشوية بقر ودول كل بيفكروا فيه اعضاءهم التناسلية

* انهينا مشاكل مصر كلها من امية وتدهور الصحة والتعليم والعشوائيات وغيرها وعايزين يلغوا المواقع دى الاولى ان تضعو الاموال التى ستكلفكم فى منعها فى صورة مشروعات للشباب لتشغيلهم وايجاد وظائف لهم.

* الافضل انكو تدوروا ايه السبب البطااااااااااااااااااااااااله وانخفاض مستوى الدخل وعدم القدره على الزواج عالجووووووووووو السبب مش تمنعوا المشكله لانها مش هتتمنع وهتفضل موجوده انتو مش حاسيين بالشباب مانتو كل جلابيه سحبه فى ديلها اربعه مش حاسين بينا واكلين بمليون ونص وشاربين شاى 30 الف جنيه.

* الله يخربت البرمان الى مبيفكرش فى الشعب ولا فى الفقراء والصحه ولا التعليم وأهم حاجة عنده البيكيني ... هيافه والله.


----------



## حبة خردل (1 مايو 2012)

*





"النيكروفيليا" كلمة اغريقية معناها "حب الجثث" وهو مرض نفسى قديم قدم الأزل،المرضى به على عكس جميع البشر حيث يتلذذوا بأحضان الجثث البارده العفنة،ويفرغوا فيها شهوتهم الحيوانية بشغف.
"النيكروفيليا" مرض مرتبط بالموتى والجثث،فلاعجب أن تكون أول الحالات التاريخية عنه قادمة من القائمين على دفن او اقامة الجنائز للموتى،حيث ذكر المؤرخ الاغريقى "هيرودوتس" أن القدماء المصريين كانوا يقوموا بترك جثة المرأة الجميلة فى الشمس لمدة يومين لتظهر عليها علامات التحلل لتكون اقل جاذبية فى نظر الكهنة ورجال الدين القائمين على دفنها وتحنيطها !

وها نحن اليوم يحكمنا برلمان مريض بـ"النيكروفيليا" ويريد نشر أمرضه العفنة فى المجتمع فى وسط ترحيب وصمت من شعوبنا التعيسة.*​


----------



## حبة خردل (1 مايو 2012)

*





رجــــل الله ,, يأخذ بنت الله ,, من يد الله ,, في توقيت الله​*


----------



## حبة خردل (5 مايو 2012)

*
العثور داخل مسجد النور على 50 بندقيه اليه واكثر من 22 طبنجة و3000 طلقه و320 طلقه 9 و80 فرد خرطوش و6 قنابل يدويه هى دة السلميه بقى
و فى الاخر الكنائس هى اللى فيها اسلحة
اهداء الى الدكتور العوااا
*​


----------



## bob (6 مايو 2012)

*اﻟﻤﺬﺍﻛﺮﻩ ﻋﺂﻣﻠﻪ ﺯﻱ ﺍلمزة ﺍﻻﺟﻨﺒﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺼﺮ 

 .

 .

 .

 .

 ... .

 .



 ﻛﻠﻪ ﻋﺂﻳﺰ ﻳﺘﻜﻠﻢ ﻣﻌﺂﻫﺂ ﺑﺲ ﻣﺤﺪﺵ ﻓﺎﻫﻤﻬﺎ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2012)

*من يعتقد ان مرسى هو "إستبن" للشاطر فهو ساذج. مرسى هو "اكصدام" لأبو الفتوح يتلقى عنه صدمات وانتقادات الرافضين للإخوان حتى تصل عربة المرشد *


----------



## حبة خردل (17 مايو 2012)

*








في أوروبا و الدول المتقدمة : يرحل رئيس ويأتي رئيس .. ويبقى الوطن ..!!!!!

في الدول العربية : يرحل شعب ويأتي شعب .. ويبقى الحاكم .. وطز في الوطن.....!!!!!

هكذا يكون تسليم السلطة !!!!!

من غير نقطة دم

ساركوزي يغادر الاليزيه بعد تسليم السلطة إلى هولاند...
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## حبة خردل (22 مايو 2012)

*






الناس دى فعلا حافظة ........ مش فاهمة !!!!!!!!!

----------------------------------------------------
لا اللى رافع الصورة المقلوبة آخد باله
و لا اللى مصورهم الصورة آخد باله
و لا اللى حط على الصورة بادج نبض الاخوان خد باله
و لا اللى نشر الصورة على صفحات الاخوان خد باله
و لا الاخوان اللى علقوا على الصورة آخدوا بالهم

وعجبي!!!!!!!!!!! — with Ismailo Vić.
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## Critic (23 مايو 2012)

معلش عندى سؤال مُلح جداااااااااا
الموضوع اسمه "فيس" و "تويت" و ,,,,اييييييييه بقا ؟ ايه تالت كلمة دى ومعناها ايه ؟


----------



## حبة خردل (23 مايو 2012)

​تويتس لنوارة نجم من تويتر عن الاقباط والانتخابات الرئاسية:
*
عشان نختصر موضوع المسيحيين وما نلتش فيه كتير.. اي حد حيقول للمسيحيين حابني لكم كنايس حينتخبوه، هم عايزين كنيسة يصلوا فيها من غير ما يتحرقوا.

الموضوع بالنسبة للمسيحيين لا فارق معاهم شريعة من عدمه ولا فارق معاهم اي بتنجان.. عايزين كنيسة يرشقوا فيها من غير ما حد ينكد عليهم.

وميدو قاعد يقولي لا وبرضه فيه مناصب واقسام لا يرأسوها والكلام ده.. اذكر اي مظاهرة عملها المسيحيين لاي سبب تاني غير انهم عايزين يصلوا.

اي مرشح طرح مشروع لتعديل قوانين بناء الكنائس وترميمها هم راشقين معاه.. الناس بترضى بقليلها وكل اللي يهمهم في الحياة انهم يصلوا سيبوهم يصلوا.

سيبوهم يصلوا.. ده طلب مش صعب.. سيبوهم يصلوا.. سيبوهم يصلوا سيبوهم يصلوا.. سيبوهم يصلوا.. سيبوهم يصلوا.. مش عايزين منكم حاجة تانية.

عندهم مشاكل كتير تانية وقرف في حياتهم.. وفعلا حكاية الكنايس اللي بتتحرق عليهم دي.. بصراحة اوفر.

يعني تنكد على البني ادم عيشته وكمان مش مخليه يعرف يشتكي لربنا هههههههههه طب يروح فين طيب؟

انا عمري ما شفتهم عاملين مظاهرة عشان مافيش مسيحي بيرأس قسم النسا والولادة مثلا.. كل مظاهراتهم عشان عايزين يصلوا.. هم طالبين معجزة؟

اه يعني فكرني كده امتى جامع اتحرق ولا انفجر على اللي بيصلوا فيه؟ هو ده مطلب صعب ان الناس تصلي من غير ما تولع؟

وبجد فعلا والله.. مش عارفة افهم عقلية بعض الناس اللي اول ما يشوف كنيسة يركبه ستين شيطان.. واحد بيصلي انت متضايق ليه؟

هو مالوش دعوة على فكرة باستعراضك ل "الاسلام الصحيح". هو مش مسلم اصلا ومش معني بالموضوع، هو عايز يصلي من غير ما يولع.. بعد اذنك يعني.

وياريت لو فيها سئالة مالكش دعوة بنسوانه.. الحريم ماليين الدنيا، ما ضاقتش على حريمه.. اذا سمحت يعني.

اصل بقالكوا فترة عمالين تقطموهم عشان حينتخبوا موسى وشفيق.. طب يعني هم لقوا حد يقولهم حاسيبكم تصلوا وما انتخبوهوش؟

مدام ماحدش فتح موضوع بناء الكنائس وترميمها هو شايف انه يختار نظام امني يحميه من الولعة وهو بيصلي مدام مافيش نظام حقوقي يكفل له حق الصلاة.

يعني هم ولع عليهم كنايس ولا هم بيبتلوا؟ ولا كانت فوتوشوب؟ البني ادم لما يولع عليه الكنيسة بدل المرة اربعة وخمسة المفروض ما يخافش ازاي؟

دلوقت هو شغله الشاغل ازاي يصلي من غير ما يولع.. وبيدور على حد يديله فرصة يصلي من غير ما يولع ولا حد يفضل يجري ورا حريمه في الشوارع.

انا لحد دلوقت ما سمعتش ولا مرشح بيتكلم عن معالجته لبناء وترميم وحماية دور العبادة.. كله عمال ينافق في الاسلاميين حتى العلمانيين.

هم عارفين كويس ان موسى شفيق حيقدموا نموذج قمعي.. بس هم حاطين امل انه يبقى نظام امني بحيث ما يموتوش منفجرين

هم عارفين كويس ان موسى وشفيق حيقدموا نموذج قمعي.. بس هم حاطين امل انه يبقى نظام امني بحيث ما يموتوش منفجرين.

كل الناس باستهم وحطتهم جنب الحيط.. وهم متعاملين وراضيين بقليلهم.. بس ممكن يعيشوا؟ ولا الظرف مش سامح؟ نفهم بس عشان نبلغهم.

ما تقعدوش بقى تقطموهم وتاكلوا وشهم وتقولوا لهم: اغلب المسيحيين فلول.. فلول فلول بس ما يولعوش.

ما تقوليش بقى مبارك هو اللي فجر القديسين عشان انا واحد مسيحي قالي: ايام مبارك كان احسن عشان كان بيولع لنا كنيسة كل سنة، دلوقت كل شهر.

يعني قلب امه ما عندوش مانع يديك كنيسة تولع فيها.. بس مش كل شوية.. هو مستعد تعمل له جدول زمني وتحدد له عايز كنيسة تولع فيها كل قد ايه.

هو في كده؟ واحد راضي بان كنيسته تولع بس كل سنة بلاش كل شهر؟ ما تحترموا نفسكوا بقى.

هم عارفين ان شفيق وموسى امتداد لمبارك، ومن ثم حيولعوا لهم في كنيسة كل سنة.. مش كل شهر.. في كده ياخواتي؟ انتوا ماعندكوش رحمة؟

بعدين هم مش عايزين حد يفتح معاهم موضوع نسوانهم ده.. وخايفين حد ييجي يمسك البلد يقولهم هاتوا حريمكم يلزمونا وكده.

الرحمة بقى وكفاية تقطيم وتبكيت.. قولوا لهم حتسيبوهم يصلوا ازاي من غير ما يولعوا وهم راشقين معاكوا في اي حاجة.. مش تقطيم على طول كده.

هم مالهمش دعوة برضه بتحليلاتكم السياسية دي بتاعة مبارك وامريكا والبتنجان المقلي.. هم عايزين يصلوا من غير ما يولعوا وتسيبوا حريمهم في حالهم.

بعد اذنكوا يعني قولوا لهم ازاي ممكن يصلوا من غير ما يولعوا تاني وازاي ممكن تسيبوا حريمهم في حالهم وهم عينيهم ليكوا والله.. بس الرحمة شوية.

على فكرة والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم المسيحيين مش عايزين حاجة غير يتسابوا في حالهم.. والله العظيم كمان مرة.

ما اعرفش مدى صحة كلامكوا في ان اغلب المسيحيين حيرشحوا شفيق، اللي انا شايفاه انهم مش مجمعين على مرشح بس معيار اختيارهم انهم ما يولعوش.

ثم ان شفيق الوحيد اللي استعبرهم.. وعن نفسهم مش فارق معاهم موضوع الاستعبار وشركاء الوطن والهري ده، هم عايزين ما يولعوش ومالكوش دعوة بنسوانهم.

المسيحيات شبه المسلمات.. الفرق بس انها مش محجبة، حتاخدها وتحرق قلب امها عليها وتموت ابوها وتلبسها الحجاب حتبقى شبه المسلمة فممكن تسيبوهم؟

الملف المسكوت عنه اللي راعبهم.. البنات القصر اللي بيتاخدوا وتنزل فيديوهاتهم: الله اكبر اسلام كرستين، وهي 15 سنة..ها؟ نفتح تاني ولا كفاية كده.

الله.. واحد اتحرق عليه الكنيسة بدل مرة خمس مرات في خمس شهور، وكل ما ييجي ذكره يبقى مرتبط بحريمه: هاتوا حريمكوا.. ما يبقاش خايف ليه؟

وهم بيتلككوا عشان اي حد يطمنهم.. ده في اي مظاهرة ولا اعتصام لما بيلاقوا مسلم بيبقى ناقص يتحزموا ويرقصوا.. قولوا لهم كلمة حلوة. واوعى تقول بسبوسة يا ظريف.

الله.. "بلاش نبش في الحاجات دي يا نوارة" حاضر.. بلاش نبش وانتوا بطلوا تزايدوا عليهم وتقولوا لهم يا فلول.

ماهو ساكت وما بيفتحش الموضوع ورايح ينتخب حد اذا ما كانش حيعمل له دولة حقوقية يبقى يعمل له دولة امنية.. يا تطمنه يا تسيبه في حاله.

والمرة دي بالذات المسيحيين مش مجمعين على حد.. فيه منهم حيصوت لحمدين وخالد وفيه منهم حيصوت لشفيق وموسى وفيه حيصوت لابو الفتوح حتى.

انما ازاي بقى؟ ازاي؟ لازم امشي ادور على المسيحي اللي حينتخب شفيق عشان ازايد على امه.

انا شخصيا ما قابلتش ولا مسيحي حينتخب موسى او شفيق، اللي اعرفهم كلهم لحد دلوقت يا خالد يا حمدين يا مقاطع.. فكفاية مزايدة بقى.

والكنيسة مش قايلة لهم المرة دي ينتخبوا مين فعلا.. وهم بطلوا يسمعوا كلام كنيسة من ساعة ماسبيرو.. فالرحمة شوية شوفوا لكوا حد تاني تتسلوا عليه.*


----------



## حبة خردل (23 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> معلش عندى سؤال مُلح جداااااااااا
> الموضوع اسمه "فيس" و "تويت" و ,,,,اييييييييه بقا ؟ ايه تالت كلمة دى ومعناها ايه ؟



-عجوية- دي احدي الكلمات الشائعة لدي العلامة والفيلسوف الفيزيائي د/اللمبي 

نقلاً عن المعجم الخاص باللغة العربية الوسيط في اختيار البسيط

فهمت حاجة !!


----------



## Critic (23 مايو 2012)

حبة خردل قال:


> -عجوية- دي احدي الكلمات الشائعة لدي العلامة والفيلسوف الفيزيائي د/اللمبي
> 
> نقلاً عن المعجم الخاص باللغة العربية الوسيط في اختيار البسيط
> 
> فهمت حاجة !!


متحرفة من "عجوى" يعنى ؟ طب فهمينى واكسبى فيا ثواب , بتوحى بأيه فى العنوان يعنى , فيس وتويتر وعجوى ! ايه علاقة اول كلمتين بالتالتة بقا :a82:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (23 مايو 2012)

المعنى يا فادي
زي بيض وسميط وعجوية
اللي هي العجوة
ف بيقولوا فيس وتويت وعجوية

فهمت  ?


----------



## Critic (23 مايو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> المعنى يا فادي
> زي بيض وسميط وعجوية
> اللي هي العجوة
> ف بيقولوا فيس وتويت وعجوية
> ...


اه كدة استوعبت شوية , افادكم الله يا اخ كيرو , وجعل عجواك الجنة :99:


----------



## حبة خردل (23 مايو 2012)

وبعدين يا جماعة دا كلام الدكتور العلاّمة اللمـــــبي 

انا مااااالي 

روح اتخانق معاه يا كريتيك:beee:


----------



## حبة خردل (24 مايو 2012)

حوار من طابور.. 
- هنتنخب مين يابنى؟ 
- حمدين يا حاج، 
أمال أنت هتنتخب مين؟ 
- اﻷستاذ عمرو موسى، رمز الميزان 
- بس عمرو موسى مش رمزه الميزان ياحاج، 
الميزان ده محمد مرسي!! ... 
- بجد؟؟!!! 
- اه والله يا حج.. 
- وﻻد الحرام امبارح عدوا عليا وقالولي عمرو موسى رمز الميزان.. 
منهم لله 
- هنعمل إيه ، معلش يا حاج 
- على رأيك يابني، أمال اﻷستاذ عمرو موسى رمز إيه بأه 
- رمز النسر يا حج .. 

^_^
​


----------



## حبة خردل (24 مايو 2012)

كُل رجل دين مسيحي بيدعو لانتخاب شفيق , و كُل مواطن مصري يدين بالمسيحية انتخب شفيق , و كُل كنيسة دعمت شفيق .. قصادهم آلاف الاقباط شاركوا في الثورة و غيرهم استشهدوا و اتصابوا و كنايس عملت مستشفيات ميداني , و أحب أقولهم لو كان المسيح استسمح أعدائه ما كان الانجيل , و لو كانت العذراء توسّلت لهيرودس لما بارك الله مصر بمجئ العائلة المقدسة إليها , و لو كنتم تعلمتوا شيئاً من حياة المسيح على الأرض لما انتخبتم من كان جزءاً من نظام يظلم البشر الذين واجه المسيح من أجلهم هيرودس و بيلاطس و كهنة الهيكل اليهودي حنانيا و قيافا . لماذا لا نُعمل بما يسمى العقل!!!!!!!


----------



## bob (25 مايو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 مايو 2012)

Hamza Namira 

أحسن تعليق: الشعب شال النظام السابق ورجّعه تاني..كان بينضّف تحتيه


----------



## bob (25 مايو 2012)

*يعني ايه ترشح محمد مرسي في الاعادة :
 ==========================
 1- يعني المرشد هو رئيسك.... يجيلك رئيس بيبوس الأيادي
 2- يعني رئيسك يبقى اختيار الاخوان الثاني وانت تختاره اختيارك الأول
 3- يعني رئيسك ملوش لازمة ومش بيعمل حاجة غير لما بيرجع للمرشد
 ... ... 4- يعني الاخوان تمسك كل شبر في البلد و مصر تبقى زي أفغانستان و قندهار
 5- يعني اللي باعوك في الميدان و البرلمان بكرة هيبيعوك في كل مكان
 6- يعني واحد فاز بالتزوير و الرشوة الانتخابية ... أكيد ميعرفش ربنا ومش هيطبق شرع الله
 7- يعني عشان يحقق مشروع النهضة بتاعه ده لازم يقعد 4 فترات انتخابية لحد  2028 عشان يبتدي يعمل زيادة 7 % اللي عملها أحمد نظيف نفسه في 2008
 8- يعني قطر تاخد حق انتفاع قناة السويس 99 سنة ومحدش هيعارضه لأن الحكومة و الشعب من الاخوان
 9- يعني كل حاجة في البلد هتبقى بالكوسة للاخوان و قرايبهم
 10- يعني فتح حدودنا مع فلسطين و نزح الفلسطينيين إلى سيناء
 11- يعني انتشار السلاح و انتشار الجماعات الاسلامية المتطرفة التي تعمل على تطبيق شرع الله ( في مفهومها ) بالحديد والنار 
 12- يعني يطلع واحد يقولك الديموقراطية حرام وكل من يخرج على الحاكم يتقتل
 13- يعني نرجع لعصور الجهل والتخلف في كل نواحي الحياة
 14- يعني الزواج المبكر للقاصرات و إهدار حق المرأة في كل نواحي الحياة
 15- يعني عدم وجود رقابة على أي شئ في البلد... كلهم اخوان في بعضيهم*


----------



## bob (25 مايو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

bob قال:


>



*حاتبوس جزمته ..... مصرستان فى الطريق*


----------



## حبة خردل (26 مايو 2012)

يتضمن مشروع النهضة: 
1- اصدار قانون حجب المواقع الجنسية
2- الغاء قانون التحرش الجنسى
3- اصدار قانون المضاجعة الاخيرة للاموات 
انا فلاتى انا اخواني


----------



## حبة خردل (26 مايو 2012)

تحميل الأقباط وحدهم السبب في تقدم شفيق بسبب تصويت غالبيتهم له فدة كلام ميطلعش غير من واحد حمار طائفي! 

هما الاقباط أصلاً نسبتهم في البلد اد ايه..؟!! 10% من تعداد السكان؟ يعني 8 مليون.. اللي فوق 18 سنة وليهم حق الانتخاب فيهم حوالي 50% (يعني 4 مليون قبطي). 

بما إن نسبة المشاركين في الانتخابات حوالي 50% يبقه حوالي 2.5 مليون قبطي بس اللي نزلوا شاركوا في الإنتخابات. طبعاً مش كلهم صوتوا لشفيق.. في اللي صوّت لموسى وفي كتير صوّتوا لحمدين.

هنقول اللي صوّت منهم لشفيق كانوا أغلبية.. يعني قول مليون ونص مواطن. طاب الانتخابات شارك فيها 25 مليون ناخب.. يعني نسبة الأقباط اللي صوتوا لشفيق من جملة عدد الناخبين في مصر = 6%. طاب 6% من الناخبين يقدروا وحدهم ازاي ينجحوا مرشح رئاسة او حتى يدخلوه إعادة 

ونذكركم بأن الاخوة الاقباط قالوا لا للتعديلات الدستورية والاسلامين قالوا نعم للتعديلات والاسلامين فازوا "بنعم" فلماذا الخوف من أصوات الاقباط اذا كانت لا تفرق معكم...!!!؟


----------



## حبة خردل (26 مايو 2012)

انا لا اكره المرسي ولا اقف ضده ... ولكني اخشي ان يؤيده الجميع عنداً في شفيق كام حدث في ايران حينما أييد اليساريين والليبراليين الخومينئي لمجرد العند في الشاه الإيراني وكانت النهاية مذبحة للجميع


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 مايو 2012)

مصر هي أمي ... و امك كتير بتعمل آكل مابتحبوش ... اطفح و انت ساكت ,, نعم لمحمد مرسي

copied


----------



## bob (26 مايو 2012)




----------



## bob (26 مايو 2012)




----------



## bob (26 مايو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> مصر هي أمي ... و امك كتير بتعمل آكل مابتحبوش ... اطفح و انت ساكت ,, نعم لمحمد مرسي
> 
> copied



*لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا .... شفيق كلها كام سنه ويروح ..... الأخوان سينشئوا دولة الخلافة ...... وموت يا حمار لحد ما تيجى مصيبة تشيلهم*


----------



## bob (26 مايو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مايو 2012)

bob قال:


>



*ابتدينا الدروشه والدجل ....... فين الرابط عشان نرفع لهم الأحذية ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## bob (26 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ابتدينا الدروشه والدجل ....... فين الرابط عشان نرفع لهم الأحذية ؟؟؟؟؟*


http://www.alanba.com.kw/absolutenm...onal2010.aspx?articleid=280392&zoneid=376&m=0


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا .... شفيق كلها كام سنه ويروح ..... الأخوان سينشئوا دولة الخلافة ...... وموت يا حمار لحد ما تيجى مصيبة تشيلهم*



يا استاذى انا كاتبة انها منقول 
اكيد لو على جثتى مش هجيب مرسى .. دول ناس مستنية 80 سنة و اكتر للحظة الجهنمية دى :vava: يسيبوها مستحيل طبعا


----------



## حبة خردل (29 مايو 2012)

*
كويس ان معملوش استفتاء على حرب اكتوبر

كان نصف الشعب صوت لتسليم سيناء لاسرائيل*


----------



## حبة خردل (29 مايو 2012)

*
السؤال دلوقتي مبقاش شفيق ولا مرسي 

السؤال بقي 

:
... :
:
:

:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
كندا ولا استراليا
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 مايو 2012)

حبة خردل قال:


> *
> السؤال دلوقتي مبقاش شفيق ولا مرسي
> 
> السؤال بقي
> ...



استراليا :smile01


----------



## jajageorge (29 مايو 2012)

حبة خردل هما الاقباط أصلاً نسبتهم في البلد اد ايه..؟!! 10% من تعداد السكان؟ يعني 8 مليون(لا ياسيدى المسيجين حسب تعداد الكاتدرائية 18 مليون وهذا رفم وافعى وحقيقى)


----------



## Critic (29 مايو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (29 مايو 2012)




----------



## bob (29 مايو 2012)

*"آل يا مستني  الإخوان ينهضوا بمصر.. يا  مستني شاكيرا تصلي  العصر"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2012)

bob قال:


> *"آل يا مستني  الإخوان ينهضوا بمصر.. يا  مستني شاكيرا تصلي  العصر"*




* عارف لو شاكيرا صلت العصر 
هتلاقي كل شباب مصر بيصلوا وراها 
اصل الناس بتحب تاخد المشاهير قدوه ليها :w00t:
*​


----------



## bob (29 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * عارف لو شاكيرا صلت العصر
> هتلاقي كل شباب مصر بيصلوا وراها
> اصل الناس بتحب تاخد المشاهير قدوه ليها :w00t:
> *​


*ده احنا كلنا نصلي جماعة *:99:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2012)

bob قال:


> *ده احنا كلنا نصلي جماعة *:99:





*كنت واثق من صدق ايمانك ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## bob (29 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *كنت واثق من صدق ايمانك ههههههههههههه
> *​


*اللهم يزيديك و يزيدني*


----------



## bob (29 مايو 2012)

*أنباء عن نقل محمد مرسي للعنايه المركزه بمستشفي مصر الدولي إثر إصابة خيرت الشاطر بأزمة قلبية *


----------



## حبة خردل (2 يونيو 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (3 يونيو 2012)

*
طب شفيق ممكن نغيره كل اربع سنين انما مرسي نغيره كل كام كيلو ؟!!​*


----------



## حبة خردل (3 يونيو 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (6 يونيو 2012)

ان كان وصول الفرررررررريق احمد شفيق لكرسي الرئاسه في وجهة نظرك اهانه للشهيد :

-فلم يموت الشهيد لكي يسجن الابداع ويحبس عادل امام .
-ولم تخرج علياء المهدي عاريه , حتى يفرض على نساء مصر النقاب .
-ولم يمت مينا دانيال حتى يطبق صفوت حجازي الشريعه الاسلاميه.
-ولم يقتل الشيخ عماد عفت لكي نبنى في مصر مساجد شيعيه.
-ولم تخرج نساء مصر في 25 يناير لكي يراجع البرلمان قوانين كالخلع وحق الرؤيه .
-لم يرفض الثائر الحق زعم التوريث لكي تورث مصر للجماعه .
-لم يمت الشهيد حتى تقتحم حماس السجون ليهرب مرسي ويترشح للرئاسه.

أنتم من تهينون الشهيد , يا من تتاجرون بدمه وتزايدون بروحه وتختزلون الدين والوطن لنصرة جماعه الى الان في حكم دولة القانون التي تزعمون انكم تبتغونها "محظوره "!


----------



## حبة خردل (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (23 يونيو 2012)

لا للخوف لكل أخوتي الأقباط

هل تعرف كم مرة صدر قرار بقتل جميع مسيحيي مصر ؟
• أيام هارون الرشيد : ولكن ظهرت العذراء للوالي وأخذت منه خطاب لقائد الجنود الرابض بكنيستها في أتريب ...
• أيام المعز لدين الله الفاطمي : وحدثت معجزة نقل الجبل المقطم ...
• في عهد المماليك : في عهد البابا متاؤوس 87 قرر المماليك قتل جميع أقباط مصر وتم وضع علامات على جميع منازل الأقباط من النوبة الى الإسكندرية . وأنقذت العذراء الشعب بظهورها لقداسة البابا متاؤس بعد صيامه 8 ايام وقالت له اغسل وجهك، وقتل السلطان الذي يريد قتل الشعب المسيحي وحضر السلطان برقوق يقدم اعتذار لقداسة البابا 
• بعد تولى عباس باشا سلفي أصولى التدين : طلب طرد جميع المسيحيين من مصر أو قتله وإستدعى شيخ الأزهر الشيخ الباجورى ورفض أن يعطيه فتوى، وقُتل عباس وتولى سعيد باشا
... ...........................................................
هل تعرف ماذا حدث فى قرارات هدم الكنائس ؟
• أيام الحاكم بأمر الله هدم 30000 (ثلاثون ألف) كنيسة فى مصر وسوريا والزم المسيحيين بلبس الملبس الأسود والعمامة السوداء 
• أيام المماليك في 8 ابريل 1321 بعد صلاة الجمعة أصدروا تعليمات بهدم الكنائس فهُدمت جميع الكنائس في ساعة واحدة.
• في عهد شيركوه وشاور هدمت اكثر من 2000 كنيسة في شمال البلاد ووسط البلاد وتوقف الهدم عند دير وكنيسة الشهيد مار جرجس بأسيوط
................................................................
هل تعرف صيام الشعب المسيحي في مصر بغير الصيامات الطقسية ؟
• في عهد البابا انبا ابرام بن زرعة : وكان نتيجتها نقل جبل المقطم
• في عهد الرئيس السادات فيث 5-9-1977 صام الشعب 5 أيام، وكانت النتيجة الغاء قانون الردة وعدم تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية
• صيام الشعب ثلاثة أيام فى 11-10-2011 بعد أحداث ماسبيرو والنتيجة سوف نرى إتمام الآية (ستجثوا له كل ركبة ما فى السماء وما على الأرض ويعترف به كل لسان أن المسيح رب لمجد الله الآب)
..............................................................
هل تعرف كيف نجا قداسة البابا شنودة من الإغتيال ؟
• بعد أن رفض قداسة البابا سفر المسيحيين إلى إسرائيل قبل حل القضية الفلسطينية وصدور قرار السادات بنفي قداسة البابا شنودة الى دير الأنبا بيشوي .. حدث في يوم 25-9-1981 أن نيافة انبا صرابامون رئيس الدير أن رأى رؤية مفتوحة العينين بضرورة أخذ قداسة البابا إلى الكنيسة وفعلا توجه مسرعاً وطلب من قداسة البابا ترك قلايته والذهاب معه للكنيسة وعند وصوله إلى الكنيسة نزلت دانة من صاروخ موجه على قلاية قداسة البابا وحطمتها حتى منسوب سطح الأرض وحضر أحد اللواءات إلى الدير يسأل عن الخسائر فقابله نيافة انبا صرابامون بأن قداسة البابا بخير ونتيجة لذلك حوكم 6 لواءات وبعد اسبوع قُتل السادات ..
• هذا قليل من كثير .. " كل آلة صورت ضدك لا تنجح وكل لسان يقوم عليك في القضاء تحكمين عليه (أشعياء 54: 17)


----------



## حبة خردل (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (29 يونيو 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (29 يونيو 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (30 يونيو 2012)

*This is Christianity....when all of ma christian friends sympathize with muslims in Burma forgetting what is happening to the christians in Nigeria by the Islamic Boko 7araam...plus no one of the muslim society sympathized with them......this is the great of Christianity (LOVE & FORGIVENESS)......Proud to be Christian *​


----------



## حبة خردل (30 يونيو 2012)

*مأساة أراكان _ بورما
**************

1. #أراكان دى دولة مسلمة منذ القرن السابع الميلادى ، لكن إحتلتها دولة بورما سنة 1748م .. بورما دولة ذات أغلبية بوذية .

2. من ساعة ما تم إحتلال #أركان و سكانها المسلمين بيتعرضوا لأشد أنواع التعذيب و التنكيل من قبل سكان بورما البوذيين .

3. سنة 1942 حصلت مذبحة كبرى ضد مسلمى #أراكان استشهد فيها اكثر من مائة ألف مسلم .

4. تعرض مسلمى #أراكان للتهجير من أراضيهم بين عامى 1962 و 1991 ، تم تهجير حوالى 1.5 مليون مسلم إلى بنجلاديش .

5. فى الإنتخابات حصلت ولاية #أراكان على 46 مقعداً فى البرلمان ، أعطى منها 43 مقعداً للبوذيين و 3 مقاعد للمسلمين .

6. حتى بعد الإنتخابات ، لم تعترف السلطة فى بورما - التى يحكمها الجيش - بعرقية سكان #أراكان رغم المطالبات الدولية المستمرة .

7. فى بداية شهر يونيو 2012 ، أعلنت الحكومة البورمية أنها ستمنح بطاقة المواطنة للعرقية الروهنجية المسلمة فى #أراكان .

8. غضب البوذيون كثيرا بسبب هذا الإعلان لأنهم يدركون أنه سيؤثر فى حجم إنتشار الإسلام فى المنطقة ، فخططوا لإحداث الفوضى .

9. هاجم البوذيون حافلة تقل عشرة علماء مسلمين كانوا عائدين من أداء العمرة ، شارك فى المذبحة أكثر من 450 بوذى .

10. تم ربط العلماء العشر من أيديهم و أرجلهم و إنهال عليهم الـ 450 بوذى ضربا بالعصى حتى استشهدوا .

11. لكى يجد البوذيون تبريرا ، قالوا إنهم فعلوا ذلك إنتقاما لشرفهم بعد أن قام شاب مسلم بإغتصاب فتاة بوذية و قتلها .

12. كان موقف الحكومة مخزيا للغاية ، فقد قررت القبض على 4 مسلمين بحجة الإشتباه فى تورطهم فى قضية الفتاة ، و تركت الـ 450 قاتل بدون عقاب .

13. يوم الجمعة 3 يونيو 2012 أحاط الجيش بالمساجد تحسبا لخروج مظاهرات بعد الصلاة و منعوا المسلمين من الخروج دفعة واحدة .

14. أثناء خروج المسلمين من الصلاة ألقى البوذيون الحجارة عليهم و إندلعت إشتباكات قوية ، ففرض الجيش حظر التجول .

15. شدد الجيش حظر التجول على المسلمين فيما ترك البوذيون يعيثون فى الأرض فسادا .

16. يتجول البوذيون فى الأحياء المسلمة بالسيوف و العصى و السكاكين و يحرقون المنازل و يقتلون من فيها أمام أعين قوات الأمن .

17. بدأ العديد من مسلمى #أراكان فى الهروب ليلا عبر الخليج البنغالى إلى الدول المجاورة ، و يموت الكثير منهم فى عرض البحر .

18. وسط التعتيم الإعلامى الشديد ، هناك أكثر من 10 مليون مسلم فى #أركان يتعرضون لعملية إبادة ممنهجة و تُغتصب نساؤهم و يُقتل أطفالهم .

19. شيروا الكلام ده و عرفوا الناس بيه ،و صلوا من اجلهم ومن اجل كل المستضعفيين والمضطهاديين فى كل مكان ربنا يرفع عنهم كل ظلم .. لان هى دى محبه المسيحيه وتعاليم انجيلنا المقدس*


----------



## حبة خردل (30 يونيو 2012)

*
.. لحظة من فضلك ..






لو سألتك من صاحب الصورة الأولى هل ستعرفه ؟؟، بكل تأكيد ستعرفه، إنه الشيخ عبد المنعم الشحات المتحدث الرسمى باسم الدعوة السلفية- صاحب النظريات اللوذعية 
ولكن إذا سألتك من صاحب الصورة الثانية هل ستعرفه ؟؟، بكل تأكيد لن تعرفه، لكنه يحمل فضلـًا كبيرًا على كل من يقرأ هذه الكلمات الآن عبر أى وسيلة اتصال بالإنترنت (Pc- Labtop- iPhone- iPad- Blackberry ) لأنه مخترع بروتوكول التشفير "SSL" الذي تستخدمه كل المتصفحات فى يومنا هذا، كما ساهم في تطوير بروتوكول الدفع ببطاقات الائتمان (SET).
لم يجد فرصته فى وطنه فقرر الهجرة إلى الولايات المتحدة حيث حصل شهادتي الماجستير والدكتوراة في علوم الحاسب من جامعة ستانفورد، وفي عام 2009 حصل على جائزة (Lifetime Achievement Award) نتيجة لاختراعاته العديدة في مجال أمن الشبكات التى أفادت البشرية بأسرها .
يعتبره من يعملون في هذا المجال من أفضل عقليات علم التشفير في العالم، ونعتبره نحن بريق أمل لكل إنسان أراد تغيير حياته من مجرد حامل لشهادة جامعية إلى حامل راية في عالم العظماء .. إنه المهندس العبقرى والعالم المصرى الفذ "طاهـر الجمـل"

رسالة إلى السيد الرئيس محمد مرسى وحكومته المرتقبة ولجنة صياغة الدستور: الأمم ترتقى بالتعليم والبحث والعلمى وليس بالتكفير والتحريم والقمع الفكرى .. لا تخذلوا مصر​*


----------



## حبة خردل (30 يونيو 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (30 يونيو 2012)

*






من هو عمر عبد الرحمن .. الذى يسعى اول رئيس مصرى منتخب للافراج عنه
_______________________________________
شيخ ازهرى .. و هو الاب الروحى للجماعة الاسلامية

كان الرجل صاحب عدة فتاوى جدلية، تستحق وبجدارة وصف "القنابل الموقوتة"، إذ كان من بينها ما صدر عنه في ثمانينيات القرن الماضي بجواز قتل الأقباط والاستيلاء على أموالهم وفرض الإتاوات عليهم بهدف دعم الدعوة الإسلامية ونشرها والجهاد في سبيلها، وبعدها انتشرت موجة قتل الأقباط، ونهب محلات الذهب المملوكة لأقباط الصعيد.

ولم تقتصر فتاوى الشيخ على قتل الأقباط فقط، وإنما امتد تطرفه إلى إباحة قتل المفكرين المسلمين الذين يخالفونه أفكاره، وكان على رأسهم منّظر الدولة المدنية فى مصر الكاتب والمفكر الراحل فرج فودة، الذي قتل بالرصاص في العام 1992، بعد فتوى عمر عبد الرحمن نفسه، بإهدار دمه.

وتكرر الأمر نفسه، مع أديب نوبل الراحل نجيب محفوظ، حيث كانت فتوى عمر عبد الرحمن سببا وراء محاولة اغتيال محفوظ، عام 1994، إلى جانب عدد كبير من الفتاوى المتطرفة ضد النظم السياسية وشركات السياحة، لأن "السياحة حرام ومصر لا تحتاج للسائحين كي يتكسب الناس من ورائهم"، حسب نصوص فتاويه.

فرج فودة تم اغتياله في القاهرة في 8 يونيو 1992 حين كان يهم بالخروج من مكتبه بشارع أسماء فهمي بمدينة نصر إحدي ضواحي القاهرة بصحبة ابنه الأصغر وأحد أصدقاءه الساعة السادسة و 45 دقيقة، علي يد أفراد من منظمة تستخدم العنف السياسي عرفت باسم الجماعة الإسلامية حيث قام شخصان بينهما مطلق الرصاص من بندقية آلية بقتله فيما كانا يركبان دراجة نارية، فيما أصيب ابنه أحمد وصديقه إصابات طفيفة. أصيب فرج فودة بإصابات بالغة في الكبد والأمعاء، وظل بعدها الأطباء يحاولون طوال ست ساعات لإنقاذه إلي أن لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة، ونجح سائق فرج فودة وأمين شرطة متواجد بالمكان في القبض علي الجناة.
تبين أن الجريمة جاءت بفتوي من شيوخ جماعة الجهاد علي رأسهم الشيخ عمر عبد الرحمن المسجون حاليا في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وفي شهادة الشيخ محمد الغزالي في أثناء محاكمة القاتل وصف الغزالي فودة "بالمرتد" "وأنه (ويقصد فرج فودة) مرتد وجب قتله" وأفتى بجواز أن يقوم أفراد الأمة بإقامة الحدود عند تعطيلها، وإن كان هذا افتياتا على حق السلطة، ولكن ليس عليه عقوبة، وهذا يعني أنه لا يجوز قتل من قتل فرج فودة حسب تعبيره. أثناء المحاكمة سئل قاتل فرج فودة :
«* لماذا اغتلت فرج فودة ؟
القاتل : لأنه كافر.
ومن أي من كتبه عرفت أنه كافر ؟
القاتل : أنا لم أقرأ كتبه.
كيف ؟
القاتل :أنا لا أقرأ ولا أكتب »

. . . . . 

وكل الرد علي هذا الكلام يُختصر في هذة الكلمة من ابنة العظيم فرج فودة ...






ويبقي الســــؤال . . . . . . 
*


----------



## حبة خردل (2 يوليو 2012)

*
رساله من البابا شنوده الى د \ مرسى :








- د \ مرسي مبروك عليك الكرسي
مش ده حلمك اديك نولته

-بس اديني بقولهالك يا مرسي
اياك اعرف حد من ولادى زعلته
اوعي يامرسى تفتكرهم وحديهم
وتقول أقليه وتستضعفهم
جرب كده وتعالى عليهم
ساعتها بس هاتعرفهم

-على فكره قوتهم مش فى ايديهم
ولا هما بتوع مظاهرات
هما كل اللى عليهم
انهم بيرفعو صلوات
-اياك تقرب من حد ابوه الرب
اتاكد انك مش قديهم
انت آخرك موت وضرب
بس سد بقا مع اللى فاديهم

-خد عبره من اللى قابليك
واحميهم وقول دول اهلى
بدل ماتلقى اللى يعاديك
ويبقى مصيرك زى مبارك والعادلى

-اوعي تقسى على ولادى
وتخلى حد منهم يبات موجوع
هما بس هايرفعو الايادى
وهايسيبو الباقى على يسوع
وانا هنا هاصلي بزياده
وربنا اكيد هايحقق الوعود
وخدها منى كلمه واستفاده
ماتجيش عليهم ده ♥*ربنا موجود*♥
*


----------



## حبة خردل (3 يوليو 2012)

مقال الجريئة فاطمة ناعوت : (( الرئيسُ والقميصُ الواقى ))
المصري اليوم 2/ 7/ 2012
--------------------------
فتحَ الرئيسُ الجاكيت قائلا: «لا أرتدى قميصًا واقيًا، لأننى مَحْمىٌّ بكم». والسؤال: تحمى نفسَك ممَن سيادة الرئيس: مَن سجلُّهم حافلٌ بالاغتيالات؟ إنهم مَن تدعمهم اليومَ كالشيخ عمر عبدالرحمن صاحب فتاوى قتل الأقباط واستلاب أموالهم، وإهدار دم أنصار المدنية، وعليه يعودُ إثمُ نهب محال الذهب وإزهاق أرواح أصحابها الأقباط بالصعيد، وقتل المفكّر المستنير فرج فودة على يد أُمىٍّ لا يقرأ. لهذا أحزنتنا مساواتك إياه بمعتقلى الرأى من الثوّار الشرفاء. لا حاجةَ لك بقميص واقٍ مدةَ حكمك- التى ستكون بحكم الأبد، لأن الإخوان لا يؤمنون بتداول السُّلطة مادامت فى يدهم- سواءً كنتَ فى التحرير، أو خارجه، مُترجّلا أم راكبًا، بل لا تحتاج رجالَ أمن الدولة الأشدّاء المُتحلّقين حولك، كما كانوا حول مبارك، تتلفّتُ عيونُهم الصقريةُ يُمنةً ويُسرةً لرصد أدنى حركة تهدد الرئيس.

لا خوفٌ عليك لسبب بسيط: أن الليبراليين لا يَقتلون. بل يُقتَلون كما يشهد التاريخ. اطمئنْ تمام الاطمئنانَ لأن المرهوبَ جانبهم، فى جانبك. بوسعك أن تُلوّح لنا من سيارة كابورليه مكشوفة كما الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر الذى سار وسط شعبه آمنًا لأنه امتلك قلوبهم. بوسعك أن تحذو حذوه، لا لأنك تتمتع بإجماع الشعب مثله، فالصناديقُ، إن صدقتْ، تقول إنك فائزٌ بواحد بالمائة، وإن من أعطوك صوتهم جحافلُ الإخوان الهائلة، والباقون لم ينتخبوك لشخصك، فأنت لم تفجّر ثورةً مثل نجيب أو ناصر، ولا منجز مشهودًا يدعمك عند الناس.

إنما منح مؤيدوك صوتَهم للإخوان: إما وهماً بحملهم لواء الدين، أو نكايةً فى منافسك، أو تحت ضغط العَوَز والحلم بالاستقرار، وبهذا فالكلُّ يعلم أن الشعبَ لم يُجمع عليك، ولا على منافسك. ودعكَ من «الهتّيفة»، لأنهم كانوا سيهتفون لخصمك إن فاز. هم جاهزون أبدًا لدورهم المنذورون له، إنما اطمئنانُك لأن شعبنا الطيب، من المسلمين والمسيحيين الطبيعيين، الذين لم يقبلوك رئيسًا، لا يعرفون سفكَ الدم. الليبراليون والعلمانيون والعلماء والثوريون والنحّاتون والتشكيليون والكُتّاب والمثقفون والإعلاميون والموسيقيون والمُخرجون والفنانون وسواهم ممن لم ينتخبوك- لأنهم يحلمون بالعدالة والجمال ويرفضون الإخوانَ حُكّاماً- جميعُهم لا يقبلون سفكَ دم من يختلفون معه فى الرأى والتوجّه، لأنهم يؤمنون بأن دمَ الإنسان على الإنسان حرامٌ، فجوهرُ الليبرالية احترامُ الرأى المختلف واعتباره مصدرَ ثراء. مبدأهم هو مبدأ فولتير: «أختلفُ معكَ، وأبذل عمرى دفاعًا عن حقّك فى التعبير عن رأيك». أولئك هم خصومُك. فنمْ مستريحًا لأن خصمَك شريفٌ لا يريق الدماء. ولو حكم الليبراليون العالم؛ انقرضتْ صناعةُ السلاح وأصبحتِ القمصانُ الواقية من مخلّفات التاريخ.

ولا تنسَ داعميك الجدد ممن كانوا، حتى الأمس فقط، مناهضيك الشرسين! لماذا؟ لأنهم يحملون فى صدورهم روح «عبده مشتاق» الحالم بمنصب مرموق. أولئك فى ظهرك يا ريّس يحمونك بألسن تقطر شهداً فى حقك، وسُمًّا زعافًا فى حق مَن ينتقدك. هم أنفسُهم من نافقوا مبارك ثلاثين عاماً، ثم مزّقوه بلا رحمة بعدما سقط.

السيد الريس، نَمْ ملءَ جفونك عن شواردها، فنحن- الذين لم ننتخبك ولا نراك رمزًا لثورتنا- لا نحملُ السلاح. سلاحُنا هو كلمتُنا، وأقلامُنا، التى بوسعك أن تقصفَها إن أردتَ، على أن الكلمة، لحُسن الحظ، لا تُغتال، لأن لها أجنحةً.


----------



## حبة خردل (3 يوليو 2012)

*اللي يقولك "الأمر بالمعروف و النهي عن المنكر" دول أمن دولة أو مخابرات عسكرية... تقوم لازقه علي قفاه و تقوله دي مسؤلية الرئيس يكشفلنا الحقيقة و هو المسؤل حتي لو ده صحيح .... فلما يرد عليك و يقولك ده الريس بقاله يومين بس .. تقوم لازقه علي قفاه تاني (بس قفا أجمد من الاولاني) و تقوله ما شفيق كان بقاله 18 ساعة رئيس وزارة و لبس موقعة الجمل .... لو كمل معاك تاني ... يبقي مستحلي القفيان ... إلزقه القفا التالت من غير ما تتناقش معاه عشان ينبسط *


----------



## حبة خردل (3 يوليو 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (5 يوليو 2012)

*
الكثير منا يذكر قصة الأسد الذي اغتال مدربه ( محمد الحلو) وقتله غدراً في أحد عروض السيرك بالقاهرة



وما نشرته الجرائد بعد ذلك من انتحار الأسد في قفصه بحديقة
الحيوان واضعاً نهاية عجيبة لفاجعة مثيرة من فواجع

هذا الزمن


والقصة بدأت أمام جمهور غفير من المشاهدين في السيرك حينما استدار محمد الحلو ليتلقى تصفيق النظارة بعد نمرة ناجحة مع الأسد ( سلطان )..


وفي لحظة خاطفة قفز الأسد على كتفه من الخلف وأنشب مخالبه وأسنانه في ظهره!..


وسقط المدرّب على الأرض ينزف دماً ومن فوقه الأسد الهائج.. واندفع الجمهور والحرّاس يحملون الكراسي


وهجم ابن الحلو على الأسد بقضيب من حديد وتمكن أن يخلص

...أباه بعد فوات الأوان


.ومات الأب في المستشفى بعد ذلك بأيام

أما الأسد سلطان فقد انطوى على نفسه في حالة

..اكتئاب ورفض الطعام


وقرر مدير السيرك نقله إلى حديقة الحيوان باعتباره

..أسداً شرساً لا يصلح للتدريب


وفي حديقة الحيوان استمر سلطان على إضرابه عن الطعام فقدموا له أنثى لتسري عنه فضربها في قسوة

وطردها وعاود انطواءه وعزلته واكتئابه


وأخيراً انتابته حالة جنون، فراح يعضّ جسده وهوى على ذيله بأسنانه فقصمه نصفين!!!.. ثم راح يعضّ ذراعه، الذراع نفسها التي اغتال بها مدرّبه، وراح يأكل منها في وحشية، وظل يأكل من لحمها حتى نزف ومات واضعاً بذلك خاتمة لقصة ندم من نوع فريد.. ندم حيوان أعجم وملك نبيل من ملوك الغاب عرف معنى-- الــوفـــــاء -- وأصاب منه

...!حظاً لا يصيبه الآدميون



...أسدٌ قاتل أكل يديه الآثمتين

درسٌ بليغ يعطيه حيوان للمسوخ البشرية



!..إنّي أنحني احتراماً لهذا الأسد الإنسان

!!!بل إني لأظلمه وأسبّه حين أصفه بالإنسانية


كانت آخر كلمة قالها ( الحلو ) وهو يموت .. أوصيكو

.ما حدش يقتل سلطان.. وصية أمانة ما حدش يقتله


هل سمع الأسد كلمة مدربه .. وهل فهمها؟


ألا يدلّ سلوك ذلك الأسد الذي انتحر على أننا أمام نفس راقية تفهم وتشعر وتحس وتؤمن بالجزاء والعقاب والمسؤولية؟؟!!.. نفس لها ضمير يتألّم للظلم

!!!والجور والعدوان؟؟؟

من كتاب: رأيتُ الله

للدكتور مصطفى محمود —*​


----------



## حبة خردل (12 يوليو 2012)

*أفعـــــــال لا أقـــــــوال*​


** شخص واحد يؤمن بقدراته ويصر على تحقيق أهدافه ، أقوى من 99 

شخصاً لا يملكون سوى الأماني.*​​


*

* لا تستـسلــم فربمـا كـانت لحظـه اليـأس هـي فعلاً لحظـه الوصـول


*
** افعل اكثر الاشياء التي تخشاها و استمر في فعلها , فهذه اسرع و اوثق الطرق لقهر الخوف.*

** أن تفعل أفضل ما بامكانك الان ............. سيضعك في أفضل مكان في اللحظة القادمة*​


----------



## حبة خردل (20 يوليو 2012)

*دعاء أول يوم رمضان
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
راحت تفطر مع اخواتها*


----------



## jajageorge (20 يوليو 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (22 يوليو 2012)

*
النصائح العشر لمنع اعراض امراض الكمبيوتر






1- أختار الإضاءة المناسبة للجهاز . حتى لا تشعر بالآلام في العين والقلق النفسي وضعف التركيز
2- حول نظرك عن الجهاز كل 10 دقائق لمدة 10 ثواني . 
ينصح بتكرار الرمش أو غمض العين بين فترة وأخرى لتجنب الجفاف.كما أشارت الدراسات ان هناك الكثير من الأعراض المرضية المتعلقة بقضاء وقت طويل في عالم الخيال الالكتروني ومنها الدوخة وتشويش الأفكار والأرق والنرفزة وفقدان المهارات الاجتماعية وزيادة اللامبالاة بالمستقبل.
3- قف لمدة دقيقة مقابل كل 30 دقيقة تقضيها أمام الجهاز . لعمل تنشيط للدورة الدموية للجسم ككل واستعادة النشاط والبعد عن التركيز الضار . 
4- لابد أن يكون مستوى الكرسي والجهاز متناسبين . ينصح بالجلوس على كرسي مناسب لطولك ويفضل ان يكون له مسند للرأس والظهر ويجب عليك ان تجلس بطريقة صحيحة بحيث يكون الرأس والرقبة وكامل العمود الفقري بوضع مستقيم
5- أترك مسافة بينك وبين الجهاز حوالى من 50 إلى 75 سم . تصدر شاشة الكمبيوتر العديد من أنواع الاشعاعات بكميات مختلفة وأهم هذه الأنواع الأشعة السينية والأشعة تحت الحمراء والأشعة الفوق البنفسجية وكذلك موجات الميكروويف وهذه الاشعاعات صغيرة في شدتها وكميتها ولكن التعرض المستمر لها قد يتسبب بمشاكل مستقبلية وأفضل طريقة للتقليل من آثارها المستقبلية هو الابتعاد عن مصادرها على قدر الامكان ولذلك عليك بالابتعاد عن الشاشة بمسافة لا تقل عن 50 سنتمترا واستخدام شاشة ذات مواصفات جيدة بحيث تصدر اشعاعات أقل ويفضل استخدام شاشات السائل البلوري 6
- قم بتحريك رقبتك بشكل عشوائى كل 20 دقيقة . تتأثر معظم المفاصل بطريقة جلوسك أمام الكمبيوتر يعتبر الورك ومفصل الركبة من أكثر المفاصل تأثرا بطريقة جلوسك أمام الكمبيوتر ولذلك ينصح باتباع الطريقة السليمة للجلوس وهي الجلوس بحيث تشكل المفاصل زاويا قائمة كما هو موضح بالصورة كما يتأثر الرسغ كثيرا بطريقة استخدامك للفأرة ولوحة المفاتيح وعليك بالمحافظة على يديك مستقيمة على قدر المستطاع أثناء الطباعة على لوحة المفاتيح أو استخدام الفأرة مع الحفاظ على المرفق ليكون أقرب إلى جسمك
7- أفضل موقع للجهاز أن يكون في الجهة المقابلة لك . ينضح بوضع الجزء الذي يحتوي على مكونات جهاز الكمبيوتر بعيدا عن الجسم بمسافة نصف متر على الأقل كما ينصح بالابتعاد عن الأسلاك والكوابل بنفس المسافة 
8- حرك يدك التي تستخدم الفأرة بإستمرار . والوضع الصحيح الاستقامة أثناء استخدام الفأرة
9- حرك قدميك أثناء الجلوس بإستمرار . الجلوس بدون حراك يؤدى الى تمركز الدورة الموية بالقدمين وهو ماله تاثير ضار .
10- ضع اى شراب ساخن فى الشتاء وبارد فى الصيف بجانبك لتجديد نشاطك . ينصح بعدم تناول المشروبات الغازية والمأكولات الخفيفة ذات السعرات الحرارية العالية وتجنب ألواح الشوكولاتة وقطع الحلوى والمعجنات وينصح بتناول بديل ذات سعرات حرارية أقل بدلا منها ومثال ذلك تناول الماء والخضروات والفاكهة مثل التفاح والجزر والخيار​*


----------



## حبة خردل (24 يوليو 2012)

*صدفة عجيبة فعلاً !!



*​


----------



## حبة خردل (26 يوليو 2012)

*الصورة الأكثر مشاهدة في العالم!!
التقطها المصور الأمريكي " Charles O’Rear" في نابا فالي بولاية كاليفورنيا..وهذه الثورة هي الخلفية الافتراضية لسطح المكتب لويندوز XP منذ عام 2002...*​


----------



## حبة خردل (26 يوليو 2012)

*
هل تعلم أخي الكريم أن الأمريكي الملحد بيل جيتس صاحب شركة ميكروسوفت,عليه من الله ما يستحق,تبرع بنصف ثروته البالغه 49مليار دولار للفقراء و المنكوبين في افريقيا و العالم الإسلامي?هل تعلم أخي الكريم أن سيادة رئيس الجمهوريه و حزبه أنفقا 150مليون جنيه أو يزيد كي يصل لمنصب زائل لا يساوي عند الله جناح بعوضه?هل تعلم أخي الكريم أن الشيخ محمد حسان يملك 7فيلات و عدد لا بأس به من ملايين الجنيهات و أن دخل عمرو خالد يقترب من 3مليون دولار سنويا و أن مولانا ابو اسماعيل أنفق على بوستراته 40 مليون جنيه? هل تعلم اخي الكريم أن كل المسلمين ,الموحدين الأبرار الاطهار الواردة أسماؤهم في هذا البوست المبارك,لم ينتبهوا إلى في مصر نص مليون طفل شارع يأكلون من صناديق القمامه?!#

المتأسلمين لا دين لهم*​


----------



## حبة خردل (26 يوليو 2012)

*







الرئيس مرسي فى برنامجه الإذاعى : مالها القلة ولا المروحة الخوص ، بلاش تكييف عشان نوفر كهربا لاخوانا فى غزة !!


​*


----------



## حبة خردل (2 أغسطس 2012)

معلومات صحية مجمعة :

** العرقسوس* مهم جدا لمريض الكلي والمسالك البولية, فهو يساعد علي إدرار البول, عدم الإحساس بالعطش, وله أهميه في منع تكون الحصوات, ومهم أيضا لمريض القرحة, ويساعد علي الهضم بسهوله,ولكن يجب مراعاة عدم الإفراط في تناوله للأصحاء والمرضي. ويستخرج من جذور نبات اصل السوس وهو نبات شجري معمر يزرع في العديد من البلاد كسوريا ومصر وآسيا الصغرى وأواسط آسيا وأوروبا..
ﻭهو ﻨﺒﺎﺕ ﻟﻪ ﻗﻴﻤﺔ ﻋﻼ‌ﺟﻴﺔ ﻟﻤﺎ ﻟﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺄﺛﻴﺮ ﺷﺎﻓﻲ ﻟﻠﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻣﺮﺍﺽ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻬﻀﻤﻲ، ﻓﻬﻮ ﻓﻌﺎﻝٌ ﺟﺪﺍً ﻓﻲ ﻋﻼ‌ﺝ ﺣﺎﻻ‌ﺕ ﻗﺮﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺪﺓ، ﻭﻗﺪ ﺃﺛﺒﺘﺖ ﺍﻷ‌ﺑﺤﺎﺙ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺜﺔ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻗﺴﻮﺱ ﻳﺤﺘﻮﻱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻠﺴﺮﻳﻦ Glycerrhizin ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺸﺘﻖ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻣﺎﺩﺓ ﻛﺎﺭﺑﻦ ﺃﻭﻛﺴﺎﻟﻮﻥ Carbenoxolene ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺌﺎﻡ ﻗﺮﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺪﺓ ﻭﺍﻷ‌ﻣﻌﺎﺀ
وهو مضاد للاكتئاب حيث يسبط من عمل ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻧﻮ ﺁﻣﻴﻦ ﺃﻭﻛﺴﻴﺪﻳﺰ(MAO) ﻭﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺒﺎﺕ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺛﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻ‌ﻛﺘﺌﺎﺏ.
ومفيد جدا في علاج امراض الجهاز التنفسي كالتهابات الحلق واللوزتين والنزلات الشعبيه والبرد..
ومفيد جدا في علاج امراض المفاصل والعظام والاسنان لاحتوائه علي نسب عاليه من الماغنسيوم
ومفيد جدا في علاج حالات الدرن ويساعد المدخنين علي الاقلاع عن التدخين, ومفيد جدا لحالات الحموضه والتهابات المعده.. ومفيد جدا في علاج القرح الجلديه وقرح اللثه

ولكن لاينصح به لمن يعانون من ارتفاع ضغط الدم او عدم انتظام نبضات القلب او اثناء الحمل والرضاعه لان الافراط في استخدامه يؤدي الي احتباس الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم مع الدم ويعطي احساس بالكسل والاجهاد

**للأوميجا3* العديد من الفوائد ومنها المساهمة في خفض مستوي الكوليسترول في الدم والحماية من السرطان والمساعدة في شفاء الالتهابات وتجديد خلايا البنكريــاس والحــد من مقاومة الأنسولين التي تحمي من السكري وتحافظ علي ليونة البشرة, لذا انصح بتناول الأطعمة الغنية بـ أوميجا3 مثل زيت السمك أو زيت كبد الحوت وأسماك التونة والسلمون والسردين والماكريل وسمك موسي وكذلك الزيت الحار وزيت بذر الكتان وعين الجمل والبيض والخضراوات, والورقيات ذات اللون الغامق الخضرة مثل البروكلي والرجلة والخس, واللحوم البيضاء مثل الدجاج والديك الرومي والبط, واللحوم الحمراء مثل الأغنام والبقر.

*توصلت احدث الابحاث العلمية أن ملعقتي طعام فقط من *زيت الزيتون* تخفض خطر الموت بأمراض القلب إلي النصف تقريبا.


**قمر الدين ينشط الكبد:*

أكدت دراسة بريطانية حديثة أن ثمار المشمش التي يصنع منها قمر الدين هي أفضل علاج لوقاية الوجه من الأمراض الجلدية وبثور الشباب‏ لما تحتويه من فيتامين "أ" الذي يتميز بمفعول مقاوم للتجاعيد وانكماش الجلد‏.
وتعتبر ثمار المشمش من أفضل الأغذية لصحة الشعر والعينين والبشرة حيث يكسبها النعومة والحيوية‏,‏ كما أنه يفيد في حالات فقر الدم وتقوية البصر وتنشيط جهاز مناعة الجسم ومقاومته للأمراض اضافة إلي تنشيط وظائف الكبد‏.‏
وأثبتت الدراسة أن تناول المشمش يقلل مستويات الكوليسترول في الدم ويحمي من أمراض القلب والشرايين لاحتوائه علي مركبات "الكاروتينويد" التي تتحول في الجسم إلي فيتامين "أ" الذي تحتاجه العين للتخلص من المركبات الكيميائية الضارة‏.

**الكركديه يحسن عملية الهضم:   *

أفادت دراسة علمية حديثة بأن الكركدية يحتوى على العديد من الأحماض النباتية التى تفيد فى الهضم، وتزيل الحموضة من المعدة.
وأوضحت الدراسة أن الكركديه يستطيع علاج الإسهال وتطهير المعدة، كما أنه مفيد لعلاج الصدر، كما يستطيع أيضاً خفض ضغط الدم المرتفع.
يذكر أن الإكثار من تناول شراب الكركديه قد يضر ضعاف الكلى، وذلك لأنه يحتوي على الأكسالات التى ترسب وتكون حصوات الكلى.

**الخروب علاج جيد للقولون العصبي: * 

أكدت دراسة حديثة أجريت في المركز القومي للبحوث بالقاهرة، أن شراب الخروب البارد مرطب في الصيف ومجدد للنشاط ومقوي للمعدة ومدر للبول، بالإضافة إلي قدرته على علاج القولون العصبي .
وأشار الدكتور هشام أمين بقسم الصناعات الغذائية بالمركز، إلى أن شراب الخروب ينشط إفراز المرارة ويهدئ من الحركة الزائدة للأمعاء ويقلل من فقد السوائل الذي يصاحب حالات الإسهال والتي تؤدي لفقد الأملاح والجفاف.
يذكر أن ثمار الخروب تستخدم في أشياء كثيرة مثل، إنتاج الصموغ، أو القهوة أو إنتاج ما يشبه العسل الأسود، وغير ذلك من المواد السكرية التي يمكن أن تدخل في صناعة الحلويات بجانب استخدامات طبية.



**العرق سوس
*ويستخرج من جذور نبات اصل السوس وهو نبات شجري معمر يزرع في العديد من البلاد كسوريا ومصر وآسيا الصغرى وأواسط آسيا وأوروبا..
ﻭهو ﻨﺒﺎﺕ ﻟﻪ ﻗﻴﻤﺔ ﻋﻼ‌ﺟﻴﺔ ﻟﻤﺎ ﻟﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺄﺛﻴﺮ ﺷﺎﻓﻲ ﻟﻠﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻣﺮﺍﺽ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻬﻀﻤﻲ، ﻓﻬﻮ ﻓﻌﺎﻝٌ ﺟﺪﺍً ﻓﻲ ﻋﻼ‌ﺝ ﺣﺎﻻ‌ﺕ ﻗﺮﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺪﺓ، ﻭﻗﺪ ﺃﺛﺒﺘﺖ ﺍﻷ‌ﺑﺤﺎﺙ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺜﺔ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻗﺴﻮﺱ ﻳﺤﺘﻮﻱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻠﺴﺮﻳﻦ Glycerrhizin ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺸﺘﻖ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻣﺎﺩﺓ ﻛﺎﺭﺑﻦ ﺃﻭﻛﺴﺎﻟﻮﻥ Carbenoxolene ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺌﺎﻡ ﻗﺮﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺪﺓ ﻭﺍﻷ‌ﻣﻌﺎﺀ
وهو مضاد للاكتئاب حيث يسبط من عمل ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻧﻮ ﺁﻣﻴﻦ ﺃﻭﻛﺴﻴﺪﻳﺰ(MAO) ﻭﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺒﺎﺕ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺛﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻ‌ﻛﺘﺌﺎﺏ.
ومفيد جدا في علاج امراض الجهاز التنفسي كالتهابات الحلق واللوزتين والنزلات الشعبيه والبرد..
ومفيد جدا في علاج امراض المفاصل والعظام والاسنان لاحتوائه علي نسب عاليه من الماغنسيوم
ومفيد جدا في علاج حالات الدرن ويساعد المدخنين علي الاقلاع عن التدخين, ومفيد جدا لحالات الحموضه والتهابات المعده.. ومفيد جدا في علاج القرح الجلديه وقرح اللثه

ولكن لاينصح به لمن يعانون من ارتفاع ضغط الدم او عدم انتظام نبضات القلب او اثناء الحمل والرضاعه لان الافراط في استخدامه يؤدي الي احتباس الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم مع الدم ويعطي احساس بالكسل والاجهاد


**التمر الهندي يعالج اضطرابات المعدة:  *


أظهرت دراسة علمية فائدة مشروب التمر هندى الذى يشربه الصائمون على الافطار فى إزالة الحموضة الزائدة من الجسم.
ويفيد عصير التمرهندي في حالات الامساك والاضطرابات المعوية والكسل، لإحتوائه على مجموعة من الأحماض والمعادن المفيدة، كما أنه يطهر الجسم من الجراثيم، حيث أن يحتوي على عدد من المضادات الحيوية.
ويمكن استخدام التمر هندى فى حالات ارتفاع ضغط الدم والقيئ والغثيان والصداع، فضلاً عن دوره فى ترطيب الحلق ولعلاج الدوسنتاريا والبرد ونقص الشهية.
ويجهز عصير التمر هندى عن طريق نقعه في الماء البارد لعدة ساعات أو في الماء المغلي لمدة بسيطة مع اضافة بعض أوراق الكركديه وبذور الشمر ثم يترك حتى يستقر ثم يصفى ويضاف اليه قليل من السكر.


**السوبيا*
وهو مشروب مفيد جدا لحصوات الكلي والمراره ولها قيمه غذائيه عاليه لاحتوائها الالياف الذائبه التي لها القدره علي تقليل نسبه الكوليسترول.. وتصنع من الشعير وتمتاز بأنه مشروب مبرد مقبول، كماأن عملية تخمير السوبيا تعطيها نسبة جيدة من الحموضة بحامض اللاكتيك المرغوب. إن لذة السوبيا وقيمتها الغذائية محفوفة بالمخاطر بسبب الطريقة التي تعد بها لاحتمال تلوثها بكميات كبيرة من بكتيريا القولون المسماة (كولاي) والتي تسبب المغص والإسهالوالتسمم الغذائي , ويزداد الأمر سوءاً بالإهمال في تداولها والذي يمارس اليوم في الشوارع. وللاستفادة من هذا المشروب يقترح بأن يبستر ( يغلى) ثم يبرد قبل شربه للقضاء على الميكروبات الضارة  


فريق كل يوم معلومة طبية
*جاري الجمع ........*​


----------



## حبة خردل (5 أغسطس 2012)

*







هي نفس الصورة ؛ يراها الإنسان المتحضّر إبداع رياضي للاعبة جمباز بينما يتخيّلها الإنسان المريض فخذان مفتوحان فوق فراشه ....و لا يري أي أثر للجمباز !!!






هي أيضاً نفس الصورة 
مروة السلحدار اول قبطانة مصرية..يراها الانسان المحترم والمتحضر نموذج مشرف ومشرق للمرأة المصرية.. بينما يراها المتخلف واحدة بشعرها ولابسة قصير.....*​


----------



## حبة خردل (5 أغسطس 2012)

*






عجباني اوووي الصورة دي يمكن دي ادق صورة تعبر عن واقع المظاهر اللي اصبحنا عايشين فيه 

 مجتمعنا لا يعرف من التدين إلا مظاهره.. ومظاهر التدين تأتى دائما كغطاء للفساد والرشوة والتحرش الجنسى. ملحوظة: معظم المتحرشين أدوا صلاة العيد!


​*


----------



## حبة خردل (5 أغسطس 2012)

*





ذهب شخص لاستلام بدلته من المكوجى ... ففوجئ بان المكوجى قال له : معلش البدله اتسرقت !!!!!!!!!!
فما كان من هذا الشخص الا ان ساله : يا ترى اتسرقت قبل ما تكويها ولا بعد !!؟؟
فاجاب المكوجى : يعنى هى هتفرق !!!؟؟؟
فقال له هذا الشخص : ايوه هتفرق طبعا !!
...فقال المكوجى : بعد ما كوتها .. اتسرقت !
وعلى الفور قام هذا الشخص بدفع ثمن كوى البدله (التى تمت سرقتها) من هذا المكوجى البسيط !!!

لمن لا يعرف هذا الشخص .... انه القديس ابونا ميخائيل ابراهيم !
قارنوا ما فعله ابونا ميخائيل الوديع ... بما فعله الكهربائى فى دهشور 

ربنا يرحمنا وارجوكم تصلوا وربنا معانا كلنا
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (6 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (6 أغسطس 2012)

*









الكوارث فى مصر تنقسم ل6 مراحل,
1 مرحلة الحزن,
2 مرحلة صورة سوداء بالبروفايل ,
3 مرحلة هنجيب حقهم,4 مرحلة المؤامرة,
5 مرحلة الاشاعات,
6 مرحلة النسيان.
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (6 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (6 أغسطس 2012)

*

في الجانب الاسرئيلي 





باراك: حادث رفح يؤكد عدم سيطرة المصريين على سيناء

قال رئيس الوزراء الاسرائيلي بنيامين نتنياهو صباح اليوم (الإثنين) في الإذاعة العبرية أن ما حدث أمس في رفح يحتم على الجيش الإسرائيلي إتخاذ إجراءات حاسمة في الوضع الأمني في سيناء.

في الجانب المصري 






‎-محمد بديع :اسرائيل ترتعش من خطاب مرسي
 اه بجد انا شفت امبارح اتنين ع التلفزيون الاسرائيلي بيرقصوا 10 بلدي من قوة الرعشة

*


----------



## حبة خردل (6 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (7 أغسطس 2012)

*
أم أيمن : وجود الرئيس مرسي فى العريش يجعل إسرائيل تندم على جريمتها و استفزاز هذا البطل .. فلتصرخى خوفآ يا إسرائيل الرئيس مرسى جعل من مصر قوة عظمى يرهب أقوى الدول فى العالم ببطولاته.

ما تسمعونا زغروطة بقي!

كتير كدة يا مصر اللي بيحصل فيكي​*


----------



## حبة خردل (8 أغسطس 2012)

*بعد ما صدعنا انصار الجماعه عن تطهير الاعلام
جابوا ده لرئاسة تحرير الاهرام *


أقباط‏2010‏ 
بقلم: عبد الناصر سلامة - الأهرام

*
أحداث التجمهر والتجاوز والخروج علي الشرعية والقانون التي شهدتها منطقة العمرانية بمحافظة الجيزة الأربعاء قبل الماضي‏,‏ تؤكد بما لايدع مجالا للشك ان الدلع والطبطبة والمدادية لابد ان تسفر في النهاية عن مثل هذه الأحداث‏.‏


فيبدو أن البعض قد فهم المواطنة علي أنها عدم التقيد باللوائح والضرب بالقوانين عرض الحائط‏,‏ واتخاذ قرارات فردية سواء بالبناء أو الهدم دون الرجوع إلي أي سلطة إدارية أو أمنية في ظل ضعف عام أو خاص أمام سطوة أبناء العم سام‏!‏
وبخلاف الدهاء في اختيار التوقيت استطيع ان ارصد عدة نقاط مهمة حول هذه الأحداث تتلخص في الآتي‏:‏
‏<‏ ذلك الإعداد المسبق للتجمهر بإشراف رجال دين ونقل الآلاف إلي موقع الحدث بسيارات خصصت لهذا الغرض وغالبيتهم من خارج القاهرة‏,‏ وتجدر الإشارة إلي أن الشابين اللذين لقيا حتفهم خلالها كانا من محافظة سوهاج‏.‏
‏<‏ استهداف الضباط تحديدا من بين رجال الشرطة في الاعتداءات‏,‏ علي الرغم من الدور المتميز للشرطة في حماية المنشآت الكنسية بصفة عامة‏.‏
‏<‏ عمليات التخريب التي طالت ـ بخلاف مؤسسات الدولة ـ ممتلكات وسيارات المواطنين الأبرياء‏,‏ والسؤال المهم الذي اناشد المسئولين عدم تجاهله هو‏:‏ من سيقوم بتعويض هؤلاء؟‏.‏
‏<‏ العدد الكبير من زجاجات المولوتوف التي تم ضبطها مع المشاركين في التجمهر‏,‏ وهو أمر يطرح العديد من الأسئلة التي طالها نقاش واسع قبل عدة أسابيع حول وجود أسلحة بالكنائس‏.‏
‏<‏ موقف البابا شنودة من الأحداث الأخيرة بعدم استنكارها يظل يثير الدهشة‏,‏ ويؤكد ان الأمر أصبح يحتاج إلي حسم‏,‏ وكفانا مواقف متخاذلة في امور لايجدي معها التخاذل‏.‏
وفي هذا الصدد استطيع ان اؤكد ان مصطلحات الطائفية والفتنة الطائفية والمواطنة والاستقواء بالخارج وغيرها لم تتداول علي الألسنة ولم تكن تعرف طريقها إلي وسائل الاعلام حتي اعتلي البابا شنودة عرش الكنيسة المرقسية في عام‏1971,‏ وألقي خطابه العجيب بالكنيسة بالإسكندرية عام‏1973‏ والذي أتي فيه بالبشري لشعب الكنيسة علي حد تعبيره ـ بأن عدد المسيحيين في مصر سوف يتساوي مع عدد المسلمين عام‏2000 طبقا لخطة شرحها في خطابه‏.‏
وفي ذلك الخطاب أيضا دعا البابا شنودة إلي طرد الغزاة المسلمين ـ علي حد قوله أيضا ـ من مصر‏,‏ وقال ليس في ذلك ادني غرابة‏,‏ كما دعا إلي أشياء أكثر غرابة أيضا أربأ عن ذكرها هنا‏.‏
أعتقد ان الأقباط في عام‏2010هم أفضل حالا من‏1910 و‏1810,‏ إلا ان الأحداث الدائرة في العالم من حولنا بدءا من ضعف السودان الشقيق وانتهاء بهيمنة الولايات المتحدة تسول لدي النفوس الضعيفة منهم التفكير بغباء والتصرف بلا مسئولية‏,‏ وهو ماجعل نسبة ليست قليلة منهم تستنكر ذلك وتتبرأ منه‏,‏ وترفض كل هذه المهاترات‏,‏ بل ويدعو العقلاء منهم الدولة إلي اتخاذ مواقف حاسمة‏.‏
وبالفعل‏..‏ الكرة الآن في ملعب الدولة‏..‏ وكفانا تخاذلا ودلعا‏.‏


بالذمة دة بقي من الاطهار !!  ده مش بني آدم ده حاجة ليها اربع رجلين 

*​


----------



## حبة خردل (9 أغسطس 2012)

*







ناسا عملت امبارح انزال على المريخ لاكتشاف امكانية وجود مياه هناك. اللي صمم نظام الانزال ده مصري في جامعة كالتك ... ا

 الراجل ده الجامعه هنا في مصر فصلته عشان ماراقبش على امتحانات قسم حشرات والجيش طلعه غير لائق ذهنيا عشان عنده تهتهه بسيطة .... الان هو من افضل مهندسين ناسا ... 

 " هذا المهندس العبقري اسمه عصام حجي "*​


----------



## حبة خردل (10 أغسطس 2012)

*






رغم احتلالها المركز الأخير في اولمبياد لندن تشعر ياسمين رستم بالفخر لكونها أول لاعبة تمثل مصر في الجمباز الإيقاعي في تاريخ الألعاب وتقول انه يوم مشرق للرياضة المصرية


*****
بقلمي ...،

إلي هنا فالخبر لا يحوي اي امر غير ان هناك بطلة مصرية رفعت اسم مصر وسط دول العلم والعالم ، بدلاً من ان يتم التهنئة بذلك ، وجدت ان في معظم المواقع التي نشرت الخبر وجدت العقول المريضة التي تعلق عالخبر كأن صاحبة الخبر كانت تعمل في احدي بيوت الدعارة 

اولمبياد لندن هذة رائعة فقد أخرجت بواطن مصريين مصر الجهلاء  (اللي بدل مابيرفعوا اسم مصر شايلين اسم مصر في البطاقة وهذة اقصي قدراتهم) 

لا اعرف لماذا اصبح المصريين في الوقت الاخير اهم حاجة عندهم التظاهر بالتدين ليس لأجل الدين اصبحت الغالبية الجاهلة هي التي لها صوت وهذا شئ طبيعي فالكوب الفاضي يرن اكتر من الكوب المليان .

اصبحت هذة الفئة هي التي تري الصحيح ، نصبت نفسها شيوخ وهم ابعد ما يكون اللي عنده أزمة أخلاقية وحالة جووووع وشهوة غير مشبعة كأن الحكمة في التخلف الذي كل مادا نزداد فيه .. 

اصبحت العنصرية هي السمة الظاهرة والطاغية الآن ومن لا يرضي بهذا فلنحكم عليه نحن ونسوا ان هناك خالق هو الذي يحكم وليست المخلوقات ..

عندما يتكلمون عن الحجاب كأنة هو الغاية والطريق ونسوا انه فرض يفرض علي المرء وليس بالاختيار وإلا النــــار  .فطبيعي ان تتولد هذة  الثقافة الجاهلة طالما ان اصبح كل شئ هو مفروض واصبح للعقل لا مكان ... نسوا ان سياسة القطيع اصبحت هي السائدة فكل شخص اصبح يفعل شئ معين ليس باختياره ولكن لأن الجميع يفعل ذلك 

وجدت اننا من الصعب واخاف ان أقول من المستحيل اننا في يوم من الايام سنكون دولة علي الاقل متحضرة توجد فيها احترام الآخر توجد فيها حرية الفكر تحترم الرأي والرأي الآخر 
، لا أمر علي احد ولا تحكم في احد علي الاقل ان تختفي العنصرية ولو قليلاً

ياسمين ، احنا فخورين بيكي *


----------



## حبة خردل (17 أغسطس 2012)

*





في امريكا
اوباما الرئيس الفاشل انه لا يصلح ليكون قائدنا
في مصر
المحلاوي : انتقاد الرئيس حرام.. وطاعته فرض مثل الصلاة وواجبه كطاعة الله ورسوله


وهفضل أحلم بالتغيير 

​*


----------



## حبة خردل (17 أغسطس 2012)

*
عايز تكون خطيب ؟ مكانك مش هنا
البنك الاهلى ممكن يدعمك ويفتحلك زاويه صغيره جمب البيت





​*


----------



## حبة خردل (27 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (27 أغسطس 2012)

*حقيقة علمية مؤكدة : المصري ينفق نصف عمره في التعليم والنصف الآخر في نسيان ما تعلمه.
​*


----------



## حبة خردل (31 أغسطس 2012)

*







#كل البنات اللي في الصورة مفيش ولا واحدة فيهم لابسة حجاب ولا أسدال ولا نقاب !! ومع ذلك كانت أيامهم مفيش حاجة أسمها "تحرش" ولا حوداث أعتداء علي سيدات ولا حالات خطف .. هل هما كانوا كفرة وإحنا بقينا مؤمنين دلوقتي ؟ ولا إحنا اللي تتدهورنا ورجعنا لوراء؟!!

صورة لـ جامعة القاهرة سنة 1978
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*في اوروبا والدول المتقدمة







باعة الكتب القديمة على نهر السين أحد أهم معالم باريس
​
في مصر والدول المتخلفة 

 :download:




​*


----------



## حبة خردل (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*






مرسى ولاده معاهم جنسية امريكية و فى امريكا من زمان و حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل اخته عايشة فى امريكا و معاها الجنسية من 20 سنة و امه فيه شك انها امريكية و رئيس الوزراء قنديل عاش فترة كبيرة من حياته فى امريكا, زويل نائب الرئيس الامريكى و قاعد فى البيت الأبيض , نص جنرالات الجيش ولادهم امريكان , بس برضه الناس مصممة ان البرادعى الى لا هو و لا حد من اهله معاه جنسية امريكية و كان شغال فى سويسرا مش امريكا انه عميل امريكانى , تعجبنى الدماغ المصرى المتكلفة دى *


----------



## حبة خردل (7 سبتمبر 2012)

الجهل.. بيربّى لصاحبُه قرون
والكدب من قِدْر الخَيابَة.. فاض
الشيخ عاوِزنا نرْجعُوها قرون
يلعب فى دقنُه ويشتم الأعراض!!

الابنودى
​


----------



## حبة خردل (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*





المستحيل له مكان واحد فقط ..
هو عقلك ..
​*


----------



## حبة خردل (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*برغم إن المسيحية هي الديانة الأكثر إنتشارآ في العالم .. إلا إنه منذ سنوات قد تم عرض فيلم " شفرة دافنشي " المأخوذ عن كتاب بنفس العنوان ، وقد أدعي مؤلفه إن السيد المسيح كان متزوجآ بمريم المجدلية ! ....
ولكن .. لم يكن رد الفعل هو القتل والتكفير ، بل إصدار كتب للرد عليه*


----------



## حبة خردل (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*
عاد مسرعاً من أمام السفارة الأمريكية وهو يشعر بنشوة انتصار تتملكه.. فقد نجح مع رفاقه الأشاوس في إنزال العلم الأمريكي وتقطيعه إرباً إرباً ثم حرقه مستخدماً ولاعة ال Zippo الفاخرة.. وقد داس على العلم بحذائه الـ Nike وهو يرتدي سرواله ال Levis Strauss. ولم ينس أن يأخذ بعض الصور بهاتفه ال iPhone 5 الجديد.

وصل إلى منزله مسرعاً.. دخل إلى غرفته.. أغلق الباب.. ثم فتح حاسوبه المحمول "Apple" ليتابع التغطية الإعلامية لما حدث..

كتب في محرك البحث الأمريكي Google: سفارة + علم + حرق.

خرجت له نتائج كثيرة، أخرج علبة سجائره ال Marlboro وضغط على أحد الروابط ليري مشهد حرق العلم على موقع ال Youtube الأمريكي. أعجبه المشهد فضغط على رابط المشاركة ليضعه على صفحته الشخصية على موقع ال Facebook الأمريكي أيضاً ثم استرخى قليلاً وهو يهمس لنفسه: "فلتسقط التبعية".. سنقاطع المنتوجات الامريكيّة!*


----------



## حبة خردل (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*معلومة أكيدة
الفيلم المسئ لرسول الاسلام مش مجرد Video أو Trailer موجود علي الانترنت 

لكنه فيلم حقيقي ويجري الآن تصويره في أغلب العواصم العربية 

إذا كان صانع هذا الفيديو قد أساء لرسول الاسلام والمسلمين . فإن المسلمين انفسهم قد اساؤا اضعافاً لرسولهم ودينهم بما فعلوه ويفعلوه

A man made a movie depicting Prophet Mohamed and Islam as terrorists
So, Muslims blew up an embassy, killing an ambassador with four others to prove that Muslims aren't terrorists

واحد عامل فيلم مسىء للرسول و بيقول الإسلام دين الإرهاب ..
فأهل الإسلام راحوا مفجرين له سفارة وقتلوا سفير دولة واتنين معاه عشان يثبتولُه إن هُمّا مش إرهابيين !!

​*


----------



## حبة خردل (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*




تنظيف الشوارع في كوريا​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

حاجه تحزن بجد ...
 الاعتداء علي كنيسه الدوباره في ميدان التحرير ..بعدما كانت المكان الوحيد لعلاج الثوار


----------



## حبة خردل (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*





أثناء زيارة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث الى الامارات العربية المتحدة ليفتتح كنيسة ابوظبى و اثناء الاحتفال و بعد كل الكلمات ابتدأ البابا بالحديث ,وفى منتصف الكلمة حان وقت الأذان فما كان من قداسته الا ان صمت تماما و توقف عن الكلام دون أى تمثيل او افتعال و دون طلب من أحد و بعد انتهاء الأذان ضجت القاعة بالتصفيق الحاد لاحترام البابا لمشاعر اخوتنا المسلمين فى موقف لم ولن يذكر فى اعلامنا الهادف الذى لا يترك فرصه للهيجان الا و ينتهزها أما المواقف الطيبة فليس لها مكان عنده. — *


----------



## حبة خردل (16 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (16 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 سبتمبر 2012)

وانا انضم مثل استاذى / صوت صارخ قارىء ممكن


----------



## حبة خردل (17 سبتمبر 2012)

[Q-BIBLE]*
’’ ومتى صليتم فلا تكونوا كالمرائين، فإنهم يحبون أن يصلوا قياماً في المجامع وفي زوايا الشوارع لكي يظهروا للناس. الحق أقول لكم أنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم.

أما أنت فمتى صليت فادخل مخدعك وأغلق بابك وصلَ إلى أبيك الذي في الخفاء، وأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء هو يجازيك. ،،*​​​​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## حبة خردل (17 سبتمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> وانا انضم مثل استاذى / صوت صارخ قارىء ممكن



بالتأكيد بتشرفني بوجودك شكراً ليك:t31:


----------



## حبة خردل (17 سبتمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​



لأ واضح جداً ان الطريقة انسانية بحتة !!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## حبة خردل (17 سبتمبر 2012)

يحدث في الفرح المصري


----------



## حبة خردل (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*






بيقولوا ان القيامة حاتقوم لما دقن الراجل ده تفضل تكبر تكبر لحد ما تغطى الكرة الارضية و الناس ماتلاقيش مكان تعيش فيه *​


----------



## حبة خردل (24 سبتمبر 2012)

> *عايز تعرف الطالب المصري بيكره المدرسة ليه ؟
> - جرب مرة تصحي من النوم الساعة 6 الصبح علشان تبقي في المدرسة الساعه 7 (قلق) .
> 
> - جرب تقف في طابور المدرسة ساعه و تبدأ يومك "بالتمارين" اللي ملهاش علاقة "بالرياضة" ، مع أصوات مدرس الألعاب وهو بيقول (واحد إتنين تلاتة أربعة هوب إتنين تلاتة أربعه) طبعا مع تمارين السقفة (ضياع للوقت ) .
> ...



مفيش حاجة كويسة في البلد دي


----------



## حبة خردل (29 سبتمبر 2012)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*نقلاً عن الاقباط اليوم*


----------



## حبة خردل (29 سبتمبر 2012)

في عمر 4 ,,,,, النجاح هو : عدم التبول في ملااابسك ,,, !!

في عمر 6 ,,,,,, النجاح هو : إيجاد طريقك للبيت من المدرسة ,,, !!

في عمر 12 ,,,,,, النجاح هو : لديك أصدقااااء ,,, !!


في عمر 18 ,,,,,,, النجاح هو : الحصول على رخصة قياااادة ,,, !!

في عمر 20 ,,,,,, النجاح هو : الحصول على المال ,,, !!

في عمر 35 ,,,,, النجاح هو الحصول على المال ,,, !!

في عمر 45 ,,, النجاح هو : الحصول على المال ,,, !!

في عمر 55 ,,,,, النجاح هو : الحصول على المال ,,, !!

في عمر 60 ,,,,, النجاح هو : الحصول على المال ,,, !!

في عمر 65 ,,,,, النجاح هو : استمرار مفعول رخصة القيادة ,,, !!

في عمر 70 ,,, النجاح هو : لديك أصدقاء ,,,, !!

في عمر 75 ,,,,, النجاح هو : معرفة طريقك من أي مكان الى البيت ,,, !!

في عمر 80 ,,,, النجاح هو : عدم التبول في ملابسك ,,, !!

هكذا هي الحياااااة ,,,,, 

أقل من أن نجري خلفهااااا ,,,, !!


----------



## حبة خردل (1 أكتوبر 2012)

مني الطحاوي لمرسى متعملش بطل على قفايا

الصحفية المصرية التي تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية ترد علي أكاذيب جريدة الأخبار بالأمس تتدعي تدخل مرسي وترسل برسالة لمرسي :

" بلاش شغل النهضة " هنا .. مش بيمشي هنا ..


أنا خرجت لوحدي منذ ثلاثة أيام بدون اي تتدخل منك ولا حتي محاولة لأنني مواطنة أمريكية وبعدين الرئيس الأمريكي رفض أن يلتقي بك أصلاً فكيف سيسمح لك بالتدخل ،

وهذا الكلام لا يجوز في امريكا هنا مفيش مشروع " النهضة و الفنكوش "

وإذا كنت ترغب في عمل مواقف وتاريخ هذا شأنك ولكن مش علي حسابي ....

يعني ممكن تقول النيل زاد المنسوب ودا شىء حسب علمي لا علاقة لك به

أو 300 سيارة شرطة من الصين وهم 600 ( 300 في 300 ) علي مرحلتين وليس كما تدعي والصفقة قامت بها السقيرة فايزة أو النجا حينما كانت وزيرة التعاون الدولي ،

محطة كهرباء دمياط وعددهم 2 تم إنشائهم في عهد الرئيس السابق الإسعاف الطائر كان يعمل أصلاً في عهد الرئيس السابق ........... إلخ

والناس الغلابه هتقول ليك ماشي وتصدق برغم أن كل هذا أنت لا علاقة لك به من قريب أو بعيد،

إنما هنا في أمريكا دي ماما يا حبيبي ومحدش يضحك علي ماما ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*أكاذيب الاعلام المصري وقت مذبحة ماسبيرو وكما هو مكتوب على شاشته ٣ شهداء و١٠٠ مصاب من الأمن برصاص المتظاهرين الاقباط, بعدها يعرف العالم كله ان ٢٧ قبطيا قتلوا في هذه المذبحة وان الاعلام كان يمارس تحريضا ضد الاقباط ويتهمهم كذبا بينما كانت المدرعات تدهسهم*



​


----------



## حبة خردل (1 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (4 أكتوبر 2012)

‎"آرثر "لاعب التنس الشهير و أسطورة ويمبلدون
توفى بعد إصابته بمرض نقص المناعة المكتسبة "الإيدز"بعد نقل دم ملوث له أثناء عملية قلب مفتوح 
وصلته رسائل عديدة من معجبيه من جميع أنحاء العالم قبل وفاته
في إحدى هذه الرسائل تساءل صاحبها: لماذا أنت ليختارك الله لتعاني من هذا المرض اللعين؟
أجاب آرثر في تعليقه على هذه الرسالة :


من هذا العالم , بدأ 500 مليون طفل ممارسة لعبة التنس 
منهم 50 مليون تعلموا قواعد لعبة التنس
من هؤلاء 5 مليون أصبحوا لاعبين محترفين
وصل 50 ألف إلى محيط ملاعب المحترفين 
من هؤلاء وصل 5 آلاف للمنافسة على بطولة "الجراند سلام" بفرنسا
من هؤلاء وصل 50 للمنافسة على بطولة ويمبلدون ببريطانيا
ليفوز 4 للوصول إلى دور ما قبل النهائي
من الأربعة وصل 2 إلى الدور النهائي
و أخيرا فاز منافس واحد فقط
و كنت أنا هذا الفائز بهذه المنافسة
و عندما تسلمت كأس البطولة و رفعته في فرحة

لم أسأل ربي !!

لماذا أنا ؟!!!!


----------



## حبة خردل (4 أكتوبر 2012)

كان نفسي وانا بتفرج علـ المناظرة بينـ أوباما و رومني ألاقي حد فيهم يقول للتاني يا كافر يا عدو الله بس للأسف مش لاقية  :act23:

للأسف ملقيتش واحد زي وجدي غنيم اللي موجود في احدي الدول المتقدمة يطلع ويكفّر العالم بتوع الدول المتخلفة اللي عمالين يعملوا مناظرة كلها احترام احترام احترام ... حاجة عجيبة فعلاً:thnk0001:

مش عارفة ليه مبيعملوش زينا زي ما بنعمل اننا دايماً بنشوف اي حد غيرنا انه بني آدم وانهم فقط مواطنين أمريكـ ... لأ  آسفة مش قصدي انا قصدي مصريين  فقط لا غير و عشان كدة هما دولة متخلفة و احنا من دول العالم الاول:giveup: 

في الدول المتخلفة اللي زي امريكا المعيار في تقيم الناس هو الكفاءة انما الدول المتقدمة جدا زينا المعيار احنا المعيار هو الايمان مع ان اي حد ييكفر اي حد في اي وقت وقشطة اللوز في الزبادي يا بطيخ و صباحك عنب يا زلابية


----------



## حبة خردل (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (8 أكتوبر 2012)

اليوم العالمي للشعور بمعاناة المرأة اثناء ارتدائها الكعب العالي في كندا !!

ناس طيبين اوي يا خال 
________________________________________________


----------



## حبة خردل (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*






ماذا تعلمت من فيليكس ؟؟؟

تعلمت من قفزة فيليكس أن النجاح صناعتهم ...
والنكتة صناعتنا !!!

تعلمت من قفزة فيليكس أن الغرب وصلوا الفضاء خلال ساعتين
ونحن نصل إلى عملنا كل يوم خلال ساعتين أيضًا !!!

تعلمت من قفزة فيليكس أن الجنون سر الإبداع 

تعلمت من قفزة فيليكس أنه حتما هناك من سخر منه.
لذا لا تسخر من أحلام الناس لغرابتها.
ولا تتنازل عن أحلامك مهما كانت.
فلا طعم للحياة دون أحلام ^___^​*


----------



## حبة خردل (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*
حوار تليفزيون خيالي (حتى الآن) على الهواء

> 

> المذيعة: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم. الأعزاء المشاهدين يسعدنا أن يكون معنا الدكتور رفعت فهمى في حوار عن السمنة التي انتشرت في مصر. مساء الخير يا دكتور

> الدكتور: مساء النور

> 

> المذيعة: ممكن حضرتك تكلمنا عن اسباب انتشار السمنة في مصر؟

> الدكتور: بسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد آمين. اللهم أذكر جميع القديسين الذين أرضوك منذ البدء، وبالأكثر القديسة المملوءة مجدا العذراء كل حين والدة الاله القديسة الطاهرة مريم.... بالنسبة للسمنة في مصر ف....

> 

> المذيعة: ايه دا ايه دا يا دكتور.. ايه اللي حضرتك بتقوله دا؟

> الدكتور: فيه ايه يا فندم؟ هو أنا قلت حاجة غلط؟

> 

> المذيعة: أيوه حضرتك بتتكلم في الدين وأنا سألتك سؤال علمى!

> الدكتور: أنا ما تكلمتش في الدين ولا حاجة، أنا بس بأفتتح ردي على سؤالك زي كل المتحدثين في التليفزيون ومنهم الأطباء لما بيفتتحوا أحاديثهم في التليفزيون أو الراديو.

> 

> المذيعة: أيوه بس هما مش بيقولوا الكلام دا.. بييقولوا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين وآله وصحبه أجمعين.

> الدكتور: ما هو أنا قلت ما يشبه دا بالظبط بس علشان أنا مسيحي قلت الكلام المقابل من ناحية المسيحية.

> 

> المذيعة: الله هو انت مسيحي كمان؟

> الدكتور: أيوه أنا مسيحي، دا يفرق في حاجة؟

> 

> المذيعة: الله يخرب بيتك يا معد (في سرها).. لأ لو كنا نعرف انك مسيحي كان ها يبقى.. كان ها يبقى.. بس حضرتك كده بتزج بالدين في موضوع طبي بحت.

> الدكتور: بس أنا سمعت رئيسنا الدكتور محمد مرسي بيخطب قدام الأمم المتحدة في خطاب سياسي وغير ديني، وأيضا ابتدا بالصلاة والسلام على رسول الاسلام، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.. وبرضه ترضى على الخلفاء الراشدين في محفل سياسي أمام المؤتمر الاسلامي في ايران، وماحدش زعل ولا علق، ففهمت ان دي حاجة طبيعية في أي موضوع.

> 

> المذيعة: بس الموضوع هنا مختلف.

> الدكتور: مختلف في ايه؟

> 

> المذيعة: احنا هنا في مصر

> الدكتور: أنا عارف ان احنا هنا في مصر

> 

> المذيعة: في مصر الموضوع مختلف.. المصريين مش بيقولوا كده زي حضرتك.

> الدكتور: إزاي يعني؟ أنا كمان مصري ومن حقي أقول برضه افتتاحية مناسبة لمعتقداتي وديني زي اخواتي المصريين المسلمين.

> 

> المذيعة: بس وضعك برضه مختلف

> الدكتور: مختلف ليه، مش كل مواطني مصر متساوين في الحقوق والواجبات؟

> 

> المذيعة: يادكتور دا برنامج طبي وانت كنت ها تحوله ديني، وبعدين دلوقتي عاوز تحوله سياسي؟ اقطع يا طارق.. اقطع الله يخرب بيوتكم (في سرها).. (بابتسامة زائفة) نعتذر أيها الأعزاء المشاهدين عن هذا العطل الفني، وسنعاود البرنامج بعد الفاصل.....

*
نقلاً عن أ/مجدي خليل


----------



## حبة خردل (19 أكتوبر 2012)

‎
عزيزتى الدبانه
..
..
..
..

...
..
..
..
..
...
..
..
النمله : بتقرص وبتروح !
الناموسة : بتمص دمنا وبتطير !
النحلة : بتقرص وبتنتحر !
نفسى أعرف بس إنتي ايه شغلتك؟؟!!!!
أبوس راسك يعني شوفيلك شغله بدل
البطاله اللي
إنتي فيھا !!
بس شغّاله فينا إزعاج رايحه جاية.. رايحة
جاية .. وزززز
وززز وزززز وزززز !!
,,
اشتغلي نمله ..
مالها النمله ؟
نشيطه ومكافحه ..
يختتتي المھم شغله وخلص ..
ما بتحبيش الشغل ..... ؟؟؟
كملي دراستك !!
خدي دراسات عليا !!!
إتعلمي الطيران في الفضاء الخارجي !!
اعملى أي حاجه !!! |:
بس بالله عليكى بعيد عن اهلى


----------



## حبة خردل (22 أكتوبر 2012)

مقاس حذائك هيقولك على سنك

- مقاس حذائك كام
- اضربه فى 5
- اجمع 50
- اضرب فى 20
- اجمع 1012
- اطرح السنه اللى اتولدت فيها

اول رقمين هما مقاس حضرتك وتانى رقمين هما سنك


----------



## حبة خردل (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*
عاجل| التليفزيون المصري
القبض علي 250 جزار بالقاهرة والمحافظات علي خلفية أحداث اليوم،

...

...

...

...

...

بتهمة اغتيال بعض رموز الحزب الحاكم .. !!!!!
*


----------



## حبة خردل (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*
رامى جلال عامر : 
لو الناس بتشغل عقلها كانت أمور كتير أتحلت..
المتنطع إللى بيفسر الأمور على هواه, وكوارث أمريكا تبقى عقاب, وكوارثنا تبقى إبتلاء! وشمتان في البشر في أمريكا وبيردد بدون تفكير وبيقول:
(لمن الملك الآن)
هيترد عليه بكل سهولة إن الملك لأمريكا لأنها استطاعت بتخطيط وتمدن وعلم وحضارة تتغلب على أعتى إعصار في العالم.. إحنا بقى لما الدنيا بتمطر عندنا ربع ساعة بنعوم في بحار المجارى.. فلمن الملك الآن أيها المتنطع؟!!
--------------------------------
وياريت ماحدش يقفش ف كلمة الملك ويفسرها على اساس انهم آلهة والنبى *


----------



## حبة خردل (31 أكتوبر 2012)

في الولايات المتحدة ... وجدت شعب يحارب الموت من اجل الحياة 

وفي مــصر ... وجدت شعب يحارب الحياة فقط من اجل ان يموت


----------



## حبة خردل (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*
لكل شخص فاكر انه انسان شمتان و مش فاهم ان العالم أنبهر بأمريكا أكتر و اثبتت قوتها على تحدى الطبيعه :
--------------------------
1- تمكن خبراء الأرصاد بأمريكا من تحديد اليوم والساعة والمكان إللي هيجي منه الإعصار .

2- تمكن قوات الدفاع المدني من تأمين الثلاثة ولايات المعرضة للإعصار .

3- توفير الدولة أماكن سكنية لكل من أخلي منزلة قبل الإعصار .

4- وزارة الكهرباء فصلت التيار الكهربي عن ولايات بأكملها

مشتبه أن يؤثر الإعصار عليها ، حماية للأرواح .

5- عدد القتلى حتى الان نتيجه اقوى اعصار فى تاريخ امريكا لا يتعدى ال 70 اى اقل من عدد شهداء حوادث الطرق فى مصر فى خلال يوم واحد

6- فى وسط الاعصار والكارثه .. امريكا حددت رقم ساخن لمعالجه الاثار النفسيه عن الاعصار !!!
..................
و انتو عايشيين هنا وسط طفح المجارى و مقالب النهضه و عمالين تشمتوا في خلق الله*


----------



## حبة خردل (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*
أهم نقط عجبتنى فى التعامل مع اعصار ساندى اللى فى أمريكا حاليا

1-
تمكن خبراء الأرصاد بأمريكا
من تحديد اليوم والساعة والمكان إللي هيجي منه الإعصار

2-
تمكن قوات الدفاع المدني
من تأمين الثلاثة ولايات المعرضة للإعصار

3-
توفير الدولة أماكن سكنية
لكل من أخلي منزلة قبل الإعصار

4-
وزارة الكهرباء فصلت التيار الكهربي عن ولايات بأكملها
مشتبه أن يؤثر الإعصار عليها ، حماية للأرواح

4-
عدد القتلى حتى الان
نتيجه اقوى اعصار فى التاريخ
لا يتعدى ال 43 شخص فقط و هو رقم كبير نسبياً لأمريكا
لكن بالنسبة لمصر اكتر منهم ماتوا في ماتش كورة
فى خلال يوم واحد

5-
فى وسط الاعصار والكارثه ..
امريكا حددت رقم ساخن لمعالجه الاثار النفسيه عن الاعصار

وعشان كدة احنا لازم نشمت وبشده .. بس نشمت في نفسنا وخيبتنا .







*


----------



## geegoo (2 نوفمبر 2012)

قال يوفروا كهربا قال


----------



## حبة خردل (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*






مواطن يرسل رسالة على تويتر لحاكم المدينة بأن شجرة سقطت على بيت عمته بسبب الاعصار، فيرد الحاكم بعد ٥ دقائق “سأتوجه هناك حالا” #امريكا 
​*


----------



## حبة خردل (5 نوفمبر 2012)

تم طرح مناقصة لصيانة سور البيت الابيض
تقدم 3مقاولين امريكاني و مكسيكي و مصرى للمناقصة
الامريكاني اخد مقاسات السور و تقدم بسعر 900 دولار
سأله مسئول البيت الابيض: ليه 900 دولار
قال : 400 دولار خامات+ 400 دولار عمالة و 100 دولار مكسب
و المكسيكي اخد مقاسات السور و تقدم ب 700 دولار للمناقصة
لما سأله قال: 300 دولار خامات+ 300 دولار عمالة و 100 دولار مكسب
أما المصرى فراح من غير ماياخد أي مقاسات و قال للمسئول: أنا هاخد 2700 دولار في الحوار دة
المسئول رد علية و قالة: ليه يا عم كل ده
رد علية المصرى و قالة: 1000 دولار ليا و 1000 دولار ليك و نجيب المكسيكي يعمل الشغلانة ب700
​


----------



## حبة خردل (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*






الحق اقول لكم ان لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الاولاد فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات. 
( مت 18 : 3 )
​*


----------



## حبة خردل (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*
تعالوا نعيش مع بعض القصة الخيالية دى
.....................................................
بما ان فيه ناس مش طايقانا وعاوزينا نسيب البلد
وكل شوية يضربوا فى كنايسنا ويخطفوا فى بناتنا
قررنا الاتى هانسيب البلد فعلا هانسيبها جماعة
وفعلا لمينا شنطنا وربطنا كنايسنا واديرتنا بحبل
وجرناها .. وبينا .. على فين مش عارفين .. المهم نسيبلهم البلد
وعدينا حدود البلد وفعلا سيبنالهم البلد
لكن برضه المشكلة ماتحلتش
اخواتنا الحلوين فضلوا يرازوا فى اخواتهم اللى من نفس دينهم
وبعد ما طفشوا اخواتهم اللى من نفس دينهم قعدوا يرازوا فى نفسهم
اصل المشكلة مش فينا المشكلة فى نفوسهم المريضة
وبما ان رحيلنا طلع مالهوش لزمة رجعنا بكنايسنا واديرتنا
والغريبة لقينا بيوتنا زى ماهى لا اتحرقت ولا اتهدت
سبحان الله اشمعنى كانوا بيحرقوها واحنا موجودين وهى فاضية متحرقتش
اصل الحكاية مرازية والسلام
مش انا قلتلك نفوس مريضة
وتوتة توتة باخت الحدوتة
*


----------



## حبة خردل (11 نوفمبر 2012)

صحيت الصبح بسبب صوت القداس واجراس الكنايس العالية .. غسلت وشى ورحت المدرسة فى الطابور كنا بنقول الله محبة 3 مرات فى تحية العلم .. فى حصة العربى الاولى سمعت المحفوظات من انجيل يوحنا فى درس العربى .. بعد كده خرجت اخد حصة الدين فى الحوش علشان اخواتى المسيحيين بياخدوا الحصة فى الفصل ، رجعت البيت فتحت التليفزيون لقيت ترانيم قلبت على قناة تانية لقيت برنامج بيناقش سفر الرؤيا قلبت على قناة سياسية لقيت برنامج
أهمية تطبيق الشريعة المسيحية والمادة التانية فى الدستور " المسيحية هى الدين الرسمى للدولة " قفلت التليفزيون وقعدت على قهوة مشغلة المزامير بصوت عالى ، سبتها ومشيت رحت مطعم طلبت بورجر قالى مفيش بورجر علشان احنا فى الصوم الكبير كل حاجة نباتية وبالزيت .. كلت بطاطس ورجعت البيت خدت دش ونمت .. وصحيت الصبح على صوت القداس العالى فى الكنيسة اللى جنبى ..........

طريقة تفكيرنا هتختلف كتير لو حطينا نفسنا مكان غيرنا

الكاتبة : فاطمة ناعوت


----------



## حبة خردل (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*النهضة حلوة*​


----------



## حبة خردل (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*
تعويض الوفاة في مذبحة قطار اسيوط ٤٠٠٠ جنية عن كل طفل 
(الطفل ارخص من الاي فون) 
سيدي الرئيس لديك ٥ ابناء دعني اقتلهم جميعا و سأعوضك عن الواحد منهم ب ٨٠٠٠ جنية للفرد .. هم ابناء الرئيس و قيمتهم يجب ان تكون اغلي من قيمة الـ iphone*​


----------



## حبة خردل (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*
صدق او لا تصدق : ان عدد ضحايا إعصار ساندي (اللي هو اصلاً كارثة طبيعية) اقل من 50 واحد ... وان عدد شهداء غزة من هجوم العدوان الصهيوني 38 واحد ... لكن في مصر ... إستشهاد 60 طفل مصري  في دقائق في تصادم بين حافلة و قطار وهما في طريقهم للمدرسة ... كل ده وبيقولك هشام قنديل رجع من غزة و قميصه عليه دماء اصغر شهيد وحالته النفسية سيئة ... طيب بالنسبة لـ 60 طفل اللي عمر اكبرهم 8 سنين اللي ماتوا النهاردة نتيجة الاهمال ... ايه النظام ؟؟؟ هتروح تبوس راسهم الي انفصلت عن جسمهم بردوا و تحط شوية دم علي القميص عشان تعمل شو اعلامي ولا مافيش مصلحة ولا مكاسب من انك تعمل كده مع اطفال بلدك الي ماتوا ؟؟؟ 

عن القذارة نتحدث
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*





ثورة 25 يناير داسهـــــا قطر​*


----------



## حبة خردل (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*
نحن في الدولة التي يموت الآلاف من إبنائها كل عام بسبب الإهمال في حوادث المرور، نحن الدولة التي يعاني ربع سكانها من إلتهاب الكبد الوبائي والفشل الكلوي، ليس لدينا مياه نظيفة ، ولدينا أزمة كهرباء ووقود، مستشفياتنا هي زرائب ترمح فيها الفئران والحشرات ويموت بعضنا فيها لأنه ليس لديه عشرة جنيهات ثمناً للعلاج ، .. ولكننا مع هذا نعطي الأولوية .. كل الأولوية .. لإغلاق المواقع الإباحية، ومنع البكيني .. نحن بشكل ما عار على الإنسانية .. كل الأولوية أصبحت لـــغزة ، هدم ابوالهول والاهرامات ، تهجير مختلفي العقيدة من منازلهم والفرحة بقتلهم، الافراج عن مهربي السلاح والارهابيين،المجاهرة بتكفير مختلفي العقيدة ، التمييز الطائفي ، 

وآخيرا 

يُرفَع الآذان 


ويُرفَع الشعب أيضـــاً​*


----------



## حبة خردل (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*
مر اكثر من 6 ساعات علي كارثة اسيوط .. ولم يعلن القنديل ولا مرسيه حالة الحداد العام !


ولكن غــــــزة لأ وألف لأ


ناس ماعندهاش دم !
*


----------



## حبة خردل (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*




ابتســــم

فأنت في عصر التطبيل​*


----------



## حبة خردل (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*






في الوقت اللي زهور مصر بتندهس تحت قطارات السكك الحديد.. عمال الرئاسة بيعملوا على تعلية سور قصر الإتحادية بألواح خشبية عشان ام احمد واحمد ينزلوا البسين براحتهم من غير ازعاج.​*


----------



## حبة خردل (17 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (17 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكرك يا الله السماء والارض 
اشكرك جدا على رحمتك 
اشكرك ان مرسى مش جاى الكاتدرئية يوم تنصيب البطريك 
مهو بصراحة المسيحين مش ناقصين مصايب يا رب 
يارب مرسى كل ما يروح حتى تحصل مصيبة 
ابعته اسرائيل ولا قطر يارب


----------



## حبة خردل (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*






زهقت من الضحك​*


----------



## حبة خردل (20 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## حبة خردل (7 يناير 2014)




----------



## حبة خردل (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*فرحانة اني رجعت للمنتدي من تاني 

يلا نبدأ خفيف كدة لموضوعاتنا القديمة ووعد بنشاط جديد فيـ المنتدي الفترة الجاية بإذن ربنا*


----------



## حبة خردل (26 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## oesi no (27 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## geegoo (27 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## eyadelasmr (26 يونيو 2021)

شركة الابـــــــــــــــــــــــــطال

شركة الابطال من الشركات الرائدة المتميزة التى تتمتع بقدر عالى من السمعة والثقة المتبادلة بينها وبين عملائها الكرام ان شركة الابطال من الشركات القديمة التى لها خبرة كبيرة بالمملكة العربية السعودية صاحب افضل عمالة وفنيين وسيارات وادارة متميزة راقية التعامل مع كل عملاء شركتنا الابطال افضل شركات تقدم خدمات نقل اثاث وشراء اثاث مستعمل وخدمات تنظيف المنازل وتنظيف وتعقيم الخزانات وغسيل الكنب والسجاد والمجالس والبطرمة بالمنازل لديها خدمات تركيب غرف النوم بانواعها والمطابخ والستائر
1-الابطال لنقل العفش بالمدينة المنورة

رقم شراء اثاث مستعمل بالمدينة المنورة 

ارخص شركة نقل عفش بالمدينة المنورة
    ارخص شركة نقل عفش بالمدينة المنورة

اسطول الابطال المتميز لنقل العفش والاثاث بجدة ومن والى جميع انحاء المملكة ننقل الاثاث المنزلى والفندقى والمكتبى بجدة مع الفك والتركيب بايدى فنيين متميزين فى فك جميع انواع غرف النوم والستائر والمطابخ عمالة مدربة مدركين مايقومون بة سيارات حديثة تغليف من اجود انواع التغليف متخصصين فى تغليف الاثاث بالكرتون والفقاعات الهوائية نقل العفش بجدة باحتراف بتميز وخبرة وامانة واتقان
3-شراء الاثاث المستعمل بالمدينة المنورة

افضل محلات الاثاث المستعمل بالمدينة المنورة
    افضل محلات الاثاث المستعمل بالمدينة المنورة
‏‏‏‏‏‏دينات للايجار بالمدينة المنورة متخصصة فى نقل العفش والاثاث والبضاعه بالمدينه المنوره لدينا سيارات نقل عفش للايجار ونيتات دينات مقفلة ومفتوحة حسب الحاجة


دينات للايجار بالمدينة المنورة 

دينات للايجار بالمدينه المنوره 

نقل دبش العروسة بالمدينة المنورة 


شركة نقل دبش العروسة بالمدينة المنورة 

دينات للايجار بالمدينه المنوره 
https://twitter.com/dians_for_rent
https://www.facebook.com/large.cars.for.rent.in.medina/
https://www.facebook.com/transfer.thepride.of.furniture.in.madinah/
https://twitter.com/elasmr2020

شركة الابطال من افضل الشركات المتواجدة بالمدينة المنورة المتخصصة فى شراء وبيع الاثاث المستعمل بالمدينة المنورة اذا كنت تبحث عن ارقام يشترون الاثاث المستعمل بالمدينة المنورة او حقين شراء الاثاث المستعمل بالمدينة المنورة تواصل مع الابطال لشراء الاثاث المستعمل بالمدينة المنورة بافضل واعلى اسعار السوق متميزين وخبراء فى شراء الاثاث المستعمل بالمدينة المنورة شراء الاثاث النظيف المتميز بافضل الاسعار واعلاها شراء غرف النوم التركية باسعار مرضية للعملاء شراء الكنب التركى باسعار مرضية لكل عملائنا نشترى المطابخ الجاهزة باسعار عادلة هناك مايعوق ارتفاع اسعار المطابخ التفصيل المستعمل نظرا لانها غالية الثمن فى الشراء كجديد ولاتاتى بثمن يرضى اثناء البيع نظرا لانها لاتتلائم مع المكان الجديد وكسر الرخام بها وعدم تظبيطها مع المكان الجديد لكننا نشتريها باسعار مناسبة باعلى اسعار السوق شراء الاثاث المستعمل بالمدينة المنورة نشترى الاثاث المستعمل باعلى الاسعار وافضلها شراء غرف النوم واطقم الكنب والاسفنج والاجهزة الكهربائية المكيفات والشاشات والثلاجات والبرادات
4-شراء الاثاث المستعمل بجدة

شراء الاثاث المستعمل بجدة
    شراء الاثاث المستعمل بجدة

تتوافر لدينا خدمات شراء الاثاث والعفش المستعمل بجدة بافصل اسعار السوق نتواجد فى جميع انحاء جدة شرقها وغربها شمالها وجنوبها محلات شراء الاثاث المستعمل بجدة باعلى الاسعار افضل الاسعار للاثاث المستعمل النظيف بجدة متخصصون شراء الاثاث المستعمل بجدة بافضل اسعار السوق شراء غرف النوم والكنب والاجهزة الكهربائية والبطرمة والمطابخ والسكراب بجدة لاداعى للقلق نشترى الاثاث المستعمل بجدة بافضل اسعار السوق واعلاها
5-تركيب غرف النوم والستائر والمطابخ بالمدينة المنورة

تركيب غرف نوم بالمدينة المنورة
    تركيب غرف نوم بالمدينة المنورة

فنيين تركيب جميع انواع غرف النوم بالمدينة المنورة الجديدة بالكراتين او المستعملة تركيب غرف النوم الصينى والوطنى والتركى والايكيا بالمدينة المنورة تركيب غرف النوم السحاب تركيب غرف السفرة والمكتات تركيب الرفوف والبراويز وغيرها تركيب جميع انواع الستائر اليدوية او الالكترونية المنزلية والمكتبية متخصصون فى تركيب جميع انواع الستائر بالمدينة المنورة تركيب الستائر الامريكية والالكترونية وغيرها بالمدينة المنورة تركيب جميع انواع المطابخ الجاهزة والتفصيل وتعديل الرخام الصناعى بالمدينة المنورة
6-الابطال لتنظيف الخزانات بالمدينة المنورة

شركة غسيل خزانات بالمدينة المنورة
    شركة غسيل خزانات بالمدينة المنورة

افضل شركة تنظيف وتعقيم خزانات بالمدينة المنورة متخصصين فى غسيل وتعقيم جميع انواع الخزانات الفيبر والخرسانة بالمدينة المنورة غسيل وتعقيم خزانات المياة بالمدينة المنورة غسيل الخزان على ثلاث مراحل من التنظيف للتاكدمن سلامة ونظافة الخزان قسم خاص لعزل الخزانات بالمدينة المنورة بافضل واجود انواع العوازل المائية المضمونة بالمدينة المنورة لمنع تسربات المياة بالخزانات
7- الابطال لغسيل الكنب والسجاد بالمدينة المنورة

شركة غسيل كنب بالمدينة المنورة
    شركة غسيل كنب بالمدينة المنورة

مغسلة الابطال المتنقلة لغسيل الكنب والسجاد والموكيب والبطرمة بالمدينة المنورة غسيل الكنب والسجاد والموكيت والبطرمة بالمدينة المنورة بافضل الاسعار واعلى التقنيات الحديثة بالمدينة المنورة نقوم بغسيل الكنب والسجاد والموكيت والبطرمة بالمدينة المنورة باستخدام احدث المكائن الايطالية العالمية وافضل واجود انواع المواد بالمدينة المنورة


شركة مكافحة حشرات بالمدينة المنورة 

شركة مكافحة حشرات بالمدينه المنوره 


شركة تنظيف بالمدينة المنورة 

شركة غسيل خزانات بالمدينة المنورة 

شركة غسيل كنب بالمدينة المنورة 

شركة تركيب مكيفات سبليت بالمدينة المنورة 

شركة تركيب طارد الحمام بالمدينة المنورة 

شركة كشف تسربات المياة بالمدينة المنورة 

شركة نقل عفش بتبوك  

شركة نقل عفش بالدمام 


شركة شراء الاثاث المستعمل بالمدينه المنوره


شركة شراء اثاث مستعمل بالمدينة المنورة 

محل شراء الاثاث المستعمل بالمدينة المنورة 


شراء الاثاث المستعمل بالدمام 


مبلط بالمدينة المنورة


مبلط بالمدينة المنورة


معلم تركيب بلاط بالمدينة المنورة



تصليح بوتاجازات بالمدينة المنورة 


شركة تصليح بوتاجازات بالمدينة المنورة 



شركة تركيب مكيفات اسبليت المدينه المنوره

تركيب مكيفات اسبليت المدينه المنوره

تركيب مكيفات سبليت المدينه المنوره

شركة من اكبر الشركات فى مجال تركيب التكيف المركزى; والسبليت لما توفرة من فريق عمل من المهندسين والفنيين; المحترفين في عالم فك وتركيب المكيفات بالمدينة المنورة
وقامت باختبار الفنيين; وقدمت لهم كل الخبرات المطلوبة لكي تساعدهم فى شركة تركيب مكيفات سبليت بالمدينة
على العمل الناجح وتساعد العميل بطريقة عملنا المنظم والمحترف والافضل;
الذي يصب في نهاية المطاف في مصلحة شركتنا من اكتساب ثقة العملاء فنحن حريصين; كل الحرص على ارضاء العميل.


شراء الاثاث المستعمل تبوك

شركة شراء اثاث مستعمل تبوك


شركة تصليح ثلاجات بالمدينة المنورة


شركة تركيب مكيفات سبليت بالمدينة المنورة

شركة تركيب مكيفات سبليت بالمدينه المنوره

تركيب بلاط بالمدينة المنورة

شراء الاثاث المستعمل بجدة 

شراء الاثاث المستعمل بالطائف 

شركة نقل عفش بالمدينة المنورة 

ارخص شركة نقل عفش بالمدينة المنورة 

شراء الاثاث المستعمل بتبوك 

شركة نقل عفش جدة 

شركة مكافحة حشرات المدينة المنورة  
شركة شراء الاثاث المستعمل بالدمام والخبر


شركة تنظيف خزانات المدينة المنورة


شراءالاثاث المستعمل الدمام


شركة شراء الاثاث المستعمل الدمام

شراء اثاث مستعمل باالخبر

شراء الاثاث المستعمل بالخبر


https://twitter.com/elasmr4

https://WWW.TWITTER.COM/KHANANA

http://usedfurniturestores.net


كهربائى بالمدينة المنورة

سباك بالمدينة المنورة

دهان بالمدينة المنورة


http://usedfurniturestores.net/electricity-in-medina

شركة شراء اثاث مستعمل فى االدمام

شراء الاثاث المستعمل فى الدمام

شركة شراء الاثاث المستعمل فى المدينة المنورة
حقين شراء الاثاث المستعمل بالمدينة المنورة 
شركات شراء الاثاث المستعمل بالمدينة المنورة 
محلات شراء الاثاث المستعمل بالمدينة المنورة 

افضل شركة مكافحة حشرات ورش مبيدات بالمدينة المنورة 

شركة مكافحة حشرات بينبع 

شركة تنظيف كنب فى المدينة المنورة


شركة شحن لمصر بالمدينة المنورة

شركة شحن اثاث لمصر بالمدينة المنورة


تركيب غرف نوم بالمدينة المنورة

شركة تركيب غرف نوم بالمدينة المنورة


شركة تركيب غرف نوم بالدمام


شركة شحن لمصر بالمدينه المنوره


شركة تركيب مكيفات سبليت بالمدينة المنورة

شركة تركيب مكيفات سبليت بالمدينه المنوره

ابغى ارقام تشترى الاثاث المستعمل بالدمام

http://usedfurniturestores.net/buying-used-furniture-dammam


http://usedfurniturestores.net/buying-used-furniture-dammam

شراء الاثاث المستعمل الطائف


شركة شحن لمصر الطائف


حراج المدينة المنورة 


فنى كهربائى بالمدينة المنورة 

معلم سباك فى المدينة المنورة 

معلم دهان فى المدينة المنورة 




تنسيق حدائق المدينة المنورة 



شركة تنسيق حدائق المدينة المنورة

شركات شراء الاثاث المستعمل بتبوك

شركة شراء اثاث مستعمل تبوك


شركات شراء الاثاث المستعمل بالطائف

ارخص شركة غسيل كنب بالمدينة المنورة



شركة دعاية واعلان المدينة المنورة



شركة دعاية واعلان المدينة المنورة



شركة شحن لمصر بالطائف


شركة دعاية واعلان المدينة المنورة


شركة تخزين اثاث المدينة المنورة



تركيب لوحات بالمدينة المنورة 



شركة نقل دبش العروسة بالمدينة المنورة

نقل دبش العروسة بالمدينة المنورة


شركة تركيب مكيفات سبليت المدينة المنورة

http://usedfurniturestores.net/رقم-شراء-اثاث-مستعمل-بالمدينة-المنورة/



تسليك مجارى بالمدينة المنورة 


افضل شركة شراء اثاث مستعمل بالمدينة المنورة 

شركة شراء الاثاث المستعمل المدينه المنوره 

بيع الاثاث المستعمل بالمدينة المنورة 

بيع الاثاث المستعمل بالمدينه المنوره 


شركة تخزين اثاث المدينه المنوره


شركة شحن لمصر بينبع

شحن لمصر بينبع


شراء الاثاث المستعمل بجده 

شراء الاثاث المستعمل جدة 





شركة نقل اثاث بينبع 



شركة نقل عفش بينبع 



نقل عفش بينبع 



معلم تركيب سيراميك بالمدينة المنورة

تركيب سيراميك بالمدينة المنورة


معلم جبس بورد بالمدينة المنورة  

تركيب رخام بالمدينة المنورة

https://elasmr4.com
https://elasmr4.com






شركة نقل عفش باالدمام

شركة نقل عفش الاحساء



شركة شراء اثاث مستعمل باالدمام

شركة شراء اثاث مستعمل الدمام

شركة شراء اثاث مستعمل باالخبر

شركة شراء اثاث مستعمل باالقطيف

شراء الاثاث المستعمل المدينة المنورة 

شركة شراء اثاث مستعمل فى المدينة المنورة 

افضل شركات شراء الاثاث المستعمل بالمدينة المنورة 

افضل شركة شراء اثاث مستعمل بالمدينة المنورة 


شركة شراء اثاث مستعمل بالمدينة المنورة



شركة نقل عفش بالمدينة المنورة

شركة نقل اثاث بالمدينة المنورة


شراء الاثاث المستعمل تبوك

شركة شراء اثاث مستعمل تبوك

نقل دبش العروسة بالمدينه المنوره



فنى تركيب دش بالمدينة المنورة

تركيب بلاط بالمدينة المنورة


شراء الاثاث المستعمل بالمدينة المنورة

نقل عفش بالمدينة

تسليك مجارى بالمدينة المنورة 

شركة تسليك مجارى بالمدينه المنوره


----------



## Remark (26 يونيو 2021)

*

رجاء من السادة أعضاء و زوار "منتديات الكنيسة"

توخّى الحذر بعدم الضغط على"الروابط الخارجية"
الموجودة فى مثل هذه المشاركات "الغريبة"
قبل مراجعة المراقبين وإدارة المنتدى !!
​*


----------

